# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون الاجراءات  الجنائية المصري وفقا لأحدث التعديلات

## ناني

قانون
الإجراءات الجنائية
وفقا لأحدث التعديلات

دار الكتب القانونية
قانون رقم 150 لسنة 1950
بإصدار قانون الإجراءات الجنائية
نحن فاروق الأول ملك مصر

قرر مجلس الشيوخ ومجلس النواب القانون الاتى نصه وقد صدقنا عليه وأصدرنا :

( المادة الأولى )
	يلغى قانون تحقيق الجنايات المعمول به أمام المحاكم الوطنية وقانون تحقيق الجنايات المعمول به أمام المحاكم المختلطة تلغى القوانين الاتية : 
1-	القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1950 بتشكيل محاكم الجنايات .
2-	المرسوم بقانون الصادر فى فبراير سنة 1926 بجعل بعض الجنايات جنحا اذا اقترنت بأعذار قانونية أو ظروف مخففة .
3-	المرسوم بقانون رقم 41 لسنة 1931 بشأن إعادة الاعتبار .
4-	القانون رقم 19 لسنة 1941 الخاص بالأوامر الجنائية ويستعاض عن هذه القوانين جميعا بقانون الاجراءات المرافق وكذاك يلغى كل حكم مخالف لاحكام القانون سابق الذكر .
ويستمر ضباط البوليس المنتدبون للقيام بوظيفة النيابة العامة لدى محاكم المرور فى عملهم ويجوز لوزير العدل بناء على طلب النائب العام أن يندب أحد رجال البوليس لأداء وظيفة النيابة العامة لدى هذه المحاكم .

( المادة الثانية )
وعلى وزير العدل  تنفيذ هذا القانون وعمل به بعد ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ نشره فى الجريدة الرسمية .
نأمر أن يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة . وأن ينشر فى الجريدة الرسمية وينفذ كقانون من قوانين الدولة .
صدر فى 20 ذى القعدة سنة1369 هـ 3 سبتمبر سنة 1950 .



الكتاب الأول
فى الدعوى الجنائية
وجمع الاستدلالات والتحقيق


الباب الأول
فى الدعوى الجنائية

الفصل الأول
فيمن له رفع الدعوى الجنائية
وفى الأحوال التى يتوقف فيها
رفعها على شكوى أو طلب

مادة 1 : 
تختص النيابة العامة دون غيرها برفع الدعوى الجنائية ولا ترفع من غيرها الا فى الأحوال المبينة فى القانون .ولا يجوز ترك الدعوى الجنائية أو وقفها أو تعطيل سيرها الا  فى الأحوال المبينة فى القانون .

مادة 2 : 
يقوم النائب العام بنفسه أو بواسطة أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة بمباشرة الدعوى الجنائية كما هو مقرر بالقانون .
ويجوز أن يقوم بأداء وظيفة النيابة العامة من يعين لذلك من غير هؤلاء بمقتضى القانون .

مادة 3 :
لا يجوز أن ترفع الدعوى الجنائية إلا بناء على شكوى شفهية أو كتابية من المجنى عليه أو من وكيله الخاص الى النيابة العامة أو الى أحد مأمورى الضبط القضائى فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 185،274،277،279،292،293، 303 ، 306 ، 307 ، 308 من قانون العقوبات وكذلك فى الأحوال الأخرى التى ينص عليها القانون .
ولا تقل الشكوى بعد ثلاثة أشهر من يوم علم المجنى عليه بالجريمة وبمرتكبها ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك .

مادة 4 : 
	اذا تعدد المجنى عليهم يكفى أن تقدم الشكوى من أحدهم وإذا تعدد المتهمون وكانت الشكوى مقدمه ضد أحدهم تعتبر أنها مقدمه ضد الباقين .

مادة 5 : 
	 اذا كان المجنى عليه فى الجريمة لم يبلغ خمس عشرة سنة كاملة أو كان مصابا بعاهة فى عقله تقدم الشكوى ممن له الوصاية عليه .
وأذا كانت الجريمة أو القيم وتتبع هاتين الحالتين جميع الأحكام المتقدمة الخاصة بالشكوى .

مادة 6 : 
اذا تعاضت مصلحة المجنى عليه مع مصلحة من يمثله أو لم يكن له من يمثله تقوم النيابة العامة مقامة .

مادة 7 :
	ينقضى الحق فى الشكوى بموت المجنى عليه .
واذا حدثت الوفاة بعد تقديم الشكوى فلا تؤثر على سير الدعوى .

مادة  8 :
لا يجوز رفع الدعوى الجنائية أو اتخاذ اجراءات فيها الا بناء على طلبي كتابى من وزير العدل فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادتين 181 ، 192 من قانون العقوبات  وكذلك فى الأحوال الأخرى التى ينص  عليها القانون .

مادة 8 مكررا : 
لا يجوز رفع الدعوى الجنائية فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادة 116 مكرر (أ) من قانون العقوبات  الا للنائب العام أو المحامى العام .

مادة 9 : 
	 لا يجوز رفع  الدعوى الجنائية أو اتخاذ اجراءات فيها فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادة 184 من قانون العقوبات الا بناء على طلب كتاب من الهيئة أو رئيس المصلحة المجنى عليها .
وفى جميع الأحوال التى يشترط القانون فيها لرفع الدعوى الجنائية تقديم شكوى أو الحصول على الاذن أو الطلب على انه فى الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 185 من قانون العقوبات والجرائم المنصوص عليه فى المواد 302 ، 306 ، 307 ، 308 ، أو شخصا ذا صفة نيابية عامة أو مكلفة بخدمة عامة وكان ارتكاب الجريمة بسبب أداء الوظيفة أو النيابة أو الخدمة العامة يجوز اتخاذ إجراءات التحقيق فيها دون حاجة الى تقديم شكوى أو طلب أو اذن .

مادة 10 : 
	 لمن قدم الشكوى أو الطلب فى الأحوال المشار اليها المواد السابقة وللمجنى عليه فى الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 185 من قانون العقوبات وفى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 302، 306 ، 307 ، 308 من القا نون المذكور اذا كان موظفا عاما أو شخصا ذا نيابة عامة أو مكلفا بخدمة عامة وكان ارتكاب الجريمة بسبب أداء الوظيفة أو النيابة أو الخدمة العامة أن يتنازل عن الشكوى أو الطلب فى أى  وقت الى أن يصدر فى الدعوى حكم نهائى وتنقضى الدعوى الجنائية بالتنازل .
وفى حالة تعدد المجنى عليهم لا يعتبر التنازل صحيحا الا اذا صدر من جميع من قدموا الشكوى .
والتنازل بالنسبة لاحد المتهمين يعد تنازلا بالنسبة للباقين .
واذا توفى الشاكى فلا ينتقل حقه فى التنازل الى ورثته الى فى دعوى الزنا فلكل واحد من أولاد الزوج الشاكى من الزوج المشكو منه أن يتنازل عن الشكوى  وتنقضى الدعوى .



الفصل الثانى
فى إقامة الدعوى الجنائية من
محكمة الجنايات أو محكمة النقض

مادة 11 : 
	اذا رأت محكمة الجنايات فى دعوى مرفوعة امامها أن هناك متهمين غير من أقيمت الدعوى عليهم أو وقائع اخرى غير المسندة فيها إليهم أو أن هناك جناية أو جنحة مرتبطة بالتهمة المعروضة عليها فلها أن تقيم الدعوى على هؤلاء الأشخاص بالنسبة لهذه الوقائع وتحيلها الى النيابة العامة لتحقيقها والتصرف فيها طبقا للباب الرابع من الكتاب الأول من هذا القانون .
وللمحكمة أن تندب أحد أعضائها للقيام بإجراءات التحقيق وفى هذه الحالة تسرى على العضو  المنتدب جميع الأحكام الخاصة بقاضى التحقيق .
واذا صدر قرار فى نهاية التحقيق بإحالة الدعوى الى المحكمة وجب احالتها فى المحكمة اخرى ولا يجوز أن يشترك فى الحكم فيها أحد المستشارين الذى قرروا اقامة الدعوى .
واذا كانت المحكمة لم تفصل فى الدعوى الأصلية وكانت مرتبطة مع الدعوى الجديدة ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئة وجب احالة القضية  كلها الى محكمة اخرى .

مادة 12 : 
لدائرة الجنائة بمحكمة النقض عند نظر الموضوع بناء على الطعن فى المرة الثانية حق اقامة الدعوى طبقا لما هو مقرر بالمادة السابقة .
واذا طعن فى الحكم الذى يصدر فى الدعوى الجديدة للمءة الثانية فلا يجوز ان يشترك فى نظرها المستشارين الذى قرروا اقامتها .

مادة 13 : 
لمحكمة الجنايات أو محكمة النقض فى حالة نظر الموضوع اذا وقعت أفعال من شأنها الإخلال بأوامرها أو بالاحترام الواجب لها أو التأثير فى قضائها أو فى الشهود وكان ذلك فى صدد دعوى منظورة أمامها أن تقيم الدعوى الجنائية على المتهم طبقا للمادة 11 .



الفصل الثالث
فى انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية

مادة 14 : 
	تنقضى الدعوى الجنائية بوفاة المتهم ولا يمنع ذلك من الحكم بالمصادرة فى الحالة المنصوص عليها بالفقرة الثانية من المادة 30 من قانون العقوبات اذا حدثت الوفاة أثناء نظر الدعوى .

مادة 15 : 
تنقضى الدعوى الجنائية و فى مواد الجنايات بمضى عشر سنين من يوم وقع الجريمة وفى مواد الجنح بمضى ثلاث سنين وفى مواد المخالفات بمضى سنة ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك .
أما فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد  117 ، 126 ، 127 ، 282 ، 309  مكررا 309 مكررا (أ) والجرائم المنصوص عليها فى القسم الأول من الباب الثانى من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات والتى تقع بعد تاريخ العمل بهذا  القانون بأن تنقضى الدعوى الجنائية الناشئة عنها بمضى المدة .
ومع عدم الإحلال بأحكام الفقرتين السابقتين لا تبدا المدة المسقطة للدعوى الجنائية المنصوص عليها فى الباب الرابع من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات والتى تقع من موظف عام إلا من تاريخ انتهاء الخدمة أو زوال الصفة ما لكم تبدأ التحقيق فيها قبل ذلك .

مادة 16 : 
لا يوقف سريان المدة التى تسقط بها الدعوى الجنائية لأى سبب كان .

مادة 17 : 
تنقطع المدة باجراءات التحقيق أو الاتهام أو المحاكم وكذلك الأمر الجنائى أو باجراءات الاستدلال اذا اخذت فى مواجهة المتهم أو اذا أخطر بها بوجه رسمى وتسرى المدة من جديد ابتداء من يوم الانقطاع .
واذا تعددت الاجراءات اتى تقطع امدة فإن سريان المدة يبدأ من تاريخ اخر اجراء .

مادة 18 : 
اذا تعدد المتهمون فإن انقطاع المدة بالنسبة لأحدهم يترتب عليها انقطاعها بالنسبة للباقين ما لم تكن قد اتخذت ضدهم اجراءات قاطعة للمدة .

مادة 18  مكررا :
يجوز التصالح فى مواد المخالفات ، وكذلك فى مواد الجنح التى يعاقب القانون فيها بالغرامة فقط .
وعلى مأمور الضبط القضائى المختص عند تحرير المحضر ان يعرض التصالح على المتهم أو وكيله فى المخالفات ويثبت ذلك فى محضره ويكون عرض التصالح فى الجنح من النيابة العامة .
وعلى المتهم الذى يقبل التصالح أن يدفع خلال خمسة عشر يوما من اليوم التالى لعرض التصالح عليه مبلغا يعال بربع الحد الأقصى للغرامة المقررة للجريمة أو قيمة الحد الأدنى المقرر لها أيهما أكثر ويكون الدفع الى خزانة المحكمة أو الى النيابة العامة أو الى أى موظف يرخص له فى ذلك من وزير العدل .
ولا يسقط حق المتهم فى التصالح فوات ميعاد الدفع ولا باحالة الدعوى الجنائية الى المحكمة المختصة اذا دفع مبلغ يعادل نصف الحد الأقصى للغرامة المقررة للجريمة أو قيمة الحد الأدنى المقرر لهما أيهما أكثر .
وتنقضى الدعوى الجنائية بدفع مبلغ التصالح ول كانت مرفوعة بطريق الادعاء المباشر ولا يكون لذلك تأثير على الدعوة المدنية .

مادة 18 مكرر : (أ) 
للمجنى عليه ولوكيله الخاص فى الجنح المنصوص عليها فى المواد 214 ( فقرتان أولى وثانية ) 242 ( فقرات أولى وثانية وثالثة ) 244 ( فقرة اولى ) 265 ، 321 مكررا 323 مكررا أولا ، 324 مكررا 341 ، 342 ، 354 ، 358 ، 360 361 ( فقرتان أولى وثانية ) 369 من قانون العقوبات وفى الأحوال الأخرى التى ينص عليها القانون أو يطلب الى النيابة العامة أو المحكمة بحسبي الأحوال اثبات صلحة مع المتهم .
ويترتب على الصلح انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية ولو كانت مرفوعة بطريق الادعاء المباشر ولا اثر للصلح على حقوق المضرور من الجريمة .

مادة 19 :
ملغاة بالقانون رقم 252 لسنة 1953 .

مادة 20 :
ملغاة بالقانون رقم 252 لسنة 1953 .



الباب الثانى
فى جميع الاستدلالات ورفع الدعوى


الفصل الأول
فى مأمور الضبط القضائى وواجباتهم

مادة 21 :
يقوم مأمور الضبط القضائى بالبحث عن الجرائم ومرتكبيها وجمع الاستدلالات التى تلزم للتحقيق فى الدعوى .

مادة 22 : 
يكون مأمور الضبط القضائى تابعين للنائب العام وخاضعين لاشرافه فيما يتعلق بأعمال وظيفتهم .
وللنائب العام أن يطلب الى الجهة المختصة النظر فى أمر كل من تقع منه مخالفات لواجباته أو تقصير فى عمله وله أن يرفع الدعوى التأديبية عليه وهذا كله لا يمنع من رفع الدعوى الجنائية .

مادة 23 : (أ) :
يكون مأمورى الضبط القضائى فى دوائر اختصاصاتهم :
1-	أعضاء النيابة العامة ومعاونوها .
2-	ضباط الشرطة وأمناؤها والكونستبلات والمساعدين .
3-	رؤساء نقطة الشرطة .
4-	العمد ومشايخ البلاد ومشايخ الخفراء .
5-	نظار ووكلاء محطات السكك الحديدية الحكومية .
ولمديري أمن المحافظات ومفتشى مصلحة التفتيش العام بوزارة الداخلية أن يؤدوا الأعمال التى يقوم بها مامور الضبط القضائى فى دوائر اختصاصاتهم .
(ب) ويكون من مأمورى الضبط القضائى فى جميع أنحاء الجمهورية :
1-	مديرو وضباط ادارة المباحث العامة بوزارة الداخلية وفروعها بمديريات الامن .
2-	مديروا الادارات والأقسام ورؤساء المكاتب والمفتشون والضباط وأمناء الشرطة والكونستبلات والمساعدون وباحثات الشرطة العاملون بمصلحة الامن العام وفى شعب البحث الجنائى بمديريات الامن .
3-	ضباط مصلحة السجون .
4-	مديرو الإدارة العامة لشرطة السكك الحديد والنقل والمواصلات وضباط  هذه الادارة 
5-	قائد وضباط أساس هجانة الشرطة .
6-	مفتشوا وزارة السياحة .
يجوز بقرار من وزير العدل بالاتفاق مع الوزير المختص تخويل بعض الموظفين صفة مأمورى الضبط القضائى بالنسبة الى الجرائم التى تقع فى دوائر اختصاصاتهم وتكون متعلقة بأعمال  وظائفهم .
وتعتبر النصوص الواردة فى القوانين والمراسيم والقرارات الاخرى بشان تخويل بعض الموظفين اختصاص مأمور الضبط القضائى بمثابة قراات صادرة من وزير العدل مع الوزير المختص .

مادة 24 : 
يجب على مأمور الضبط القضائى أن يقبلوا التبليغات والشكاوى التى ترد اليهم بشأن الجرائم وأن يبعثوا بها فورا الى النيابة العامة ويجب عليهم وعلى مرؤوسيهم أن يحصلوا على جميع الإيضاحات ويجروا المعاينات اللازمة لتسهيل تحقيق الوقائع التى تبلغ اليهم أو التى يعملون بها بأى كيفية كانت وعليهم أن يتخذوا جميع الوسائل التحفظية اللازمة على أدلة الجريمة .
ويجب أن تثبت جميع الاجراءات التى يقوم بها مامور الضبط القضائى فى محاضر موقع عليها منهم يبين بها وقت اتخاذ الاجراءات ومكان حصولها ويجب ان تشمل تلك المحاضر زيادة على ما تقدم توقيع الشهود والخبراء الذين سمعوا وترسل المحاضر الى النيابة العامة مع الأوراق والأشياء المضبوطة .

مادة 24 مكرر : 
لى مأمور الضبط القضائى ومرؤوسيهم ورجال السلطة العامة ان يبرزوا ما يثبت شخصياتهم وصفاتهم عند مباشرة أى عمل أو اجراء منصوص عليه قانوناولا يترتب على مخالفة هذا الواجب بطلان العمل أو الاجراء وذلك دون اخلال بتوقيع الجزاء التأديبى .

مادة 25 : 
لكل من ععلم بوقوع جريمة يجوز للنيابة العامة رفع الدعوى عنها بغير شكوى أو طلب أن يبلغ النيابة العامة أو أحد مأمورى الضبط القضائى عنها.

مادة 26 : 
يجب على كل من علم من الموظفين العموميين أو المكلفين بخدمة عامة أثناء تأدية عمله أو بسبب تأديته بوقوع جريمة من الجرائم التى يجوز للنيابة العامة رفع الدعوى عنها بغير شكوى أو طلب يبلغ عنها فورا النيابة عنها أقرب مأمور من مأمور الضبط القضائى .

مادة 27 :
لكل من يدعى الحصول على ضرر له من الجريمة أن يقيم نفسه مدعيا بحقوق مدنية فى الشكوى التى يقدمها الى النيابة العامة أو الى أحد مأمورى الضبط القضائى .
وفى هذه الحالة الأخيرة يقوم المأمور المذكور بتحويل الشكوى الى النيابة العامة مع المحضر الذى يحررة .
على النيابة العامة عند احالة الدعوى الى قاضى التحقيق أن تحيل معها الشكوى المذكورة .

مادة 28 : 
الشكوى التى لا يدعى فيها مقدمها بحقوق مدنى تعد من قبيل التبليغات ولا يعتبر الشاكى مدعيا بحقوق مدنية الا اذا صرح بذلك فى شكواه أو فى ورقة مقدمه منه بعد ذلك أو اذا طلب فى احدهما تعويضا ما .

مادة 29 : 
لمأمور الضبط القضائى أثناء جميع الاستدلالات أن يسمعوا أقوال من يكون لديه المعلومات عن الوقائع الجنائية ومرتكبيها وأن يسألوا المتهم عن ذلك ولهم أن يستعينوا بالأطباء وغيرهم من أهل الخبرة ويطلبون رأيهم شفهيا أو بالكتابة .
ولا يجوز لهم تحليف الشهود أو الخبراء اليمين الا إذا خيف ألا يستطاع فيما بعد سماع الشهادة باليمين .



الفصل الثانى
فى التلبس بالجريمة

مادة 30 : 
تكون الجريمة متلبسا بها حال ارتكابها أو عقب ارتكابها ببرهة يسيرة .
وتعتبر الجريمة متلبسا بها اذا اتبع المجنى عليه مرتكبها أو تبعته العامة مع الصياح أثر وقوعها أو اذا وجد مرتكبها بعد وقوعها بوقت قريب حاملا آلات أو أسلحة أو أمتعة أو أوراقا أو أشياء أخرى يستدل منها على أنه فاعل أو شريك فيها أو اذا وجدت به فى هذا الوقت آثار أو علامات تفيد ذلك .

مادة 31 :
يجب على مأمور الضبط القضائى فى حالة التلبس بجناية أو جنحة أن ينتقل فورا الى مل الواقعة ويعاين الاثار المادية للجريمة ويحافظ عليها ويثبت حالة الاماكن والأشخاص وكل ما يفيد فى كشف الحقيقة ويسمع أقوال من كان حاضرا أو من يمكن الحصول منه على ايضاحات فى شأن الواقعة ومرتكبها .
ويجب عليه أن يخطر النيابة العامة فورا بانتقاله ويجب على النيابة العامة بمجرد اخطارها بجناية متلبس بها الانقال فورا الى محل الواقعة .


مادة 32 : 
لمأمور الضبط القضائى عند انتقالة فى حالة التلبس بالجرائم ان يمنع الحاضرين من مبارحة محل الواقعة أو الابتعاد عنه حتى يتم تحرير المحضر وله أن يستحضر فى الحالة من يمكن الحصول منه على ايضاحات فى شأن الواقعة .

مادة 33 : 
اذا خالف أحد من الحاضرين أمر مامور الضبط القضائى وفقا للمادة السابقة أو امتنع أحد ممن دعاهم عن الحضور يذكر ذلك فى المحضر ويحكم على المخالف بغرامة لا تزيد عن ثلاثين جنيها .
ويكون الحكم بذلك من المحكمة الجزئية بناء على المحضر الذى يحررة مأمور الضبط القضائى .


الفصل الثالث
فى القبض على المتهم


مادة 34 : 
لمأمور الضبط القضائى فى أحوال التلبس بالجنايات أو الجنح التى يعاقب عليها بالحبس لمدة تزيد عن ثلاثة أشهر أن يأمر بالقبض على المتهم الحاضر الذى توجد دلائل كافية على اتهامة .

مادة 35 : 
اذا لم يثكن المتهم حاضرا فى الأحوال المبينة فى المادة السابقة جاز لمأمور الضبط القضائى أن يصدر أمرا بضبطه واحضارة ويذكر ذلك فى المحضر .
وفى غير الأحوال المبينة للمادة السابقة اذا وجد دلائل كافية على اتهام شخص بارتكاب جنائية أو جنحة سرقة أو نصب أو تعدى شديد أو مقاومة لرجال السلطة العامة بالقوة والعنف جاز لمأمور الضبط القضائى أن يتخذ الاجراءات التحفظية المناسبة وان يطلب من النيابة العامة أن تصدر أمرا بالقبض عليه .
فى جميع الأحوال تنفذ أوامر الضبط والإحضار والإجراءات التحفظية بواسطة أحد المحضرين أو بواسطة رجال السلطة العامة .

مادة 36 :
يجب على مامور الضبط القضائى أن يسمع فورا أقوال المتهم المضبوط واذا لم يأتى بما يبر ئه  يرسله فى مدى أربعة وعشرون ساعة الى النيابة العامة المختصة ويجب على النيابة العامة أن تستجوبة فى ظرف أربعة وعشرين ساعة ثم تأمر بالقبض عليه أو اطلاق سراحة .

مادة 37 : 
لكل من شاهد الجانى متلبسا بجناية أو جنحة يجوز قانونا الحبس الاحتياطى أن يسلمه الى أقرب رجل من رجال السلطة العامة دون احتياج الى أمر بضبطه .

مادة 38 : 
لرجال السلطة العامة فى الجنح المتلبس بها التى يجوز الحكم فيها بالحبس أن يحضروا المتهم ويسلموه الى أقرب مأمور من مأمور الضبط القضائى ولهم ذلك أيضا فى الجرائم الاخرى المتلبس بها اذا لم يمكن معرفة شخصية المتهم .


مادة 39 : 
فيما عدا الأحوال المنصوص عليها بالمادة 9 ( فقرة ثانية ) من هذا القانون فإنه اذا كانت الجريمة المتلبس بها مما يتوقف رفع الدعوى العمومية عنها على شكوى فلا يجوز القبض على المتهم الا اذا صرح بالشكوى من يملك تقديمها ويجوز فى هذه الحالة لمن يكون حاضرا من رجال السلطة العامة .

مادة 40 : 
لا يجوز القبض على أى انسان أو حبسة الا بأمر من السلطات المختصة بذلك قانونا كما تجب معاملته بما يحفظ عليه كرامة الانسان ولا يجوز ايذائه بدنيا أو معنويا .

مادة 41 : 
لا يجوز حبس أى انسان الا فى السجون المخصصة لذلك ولا يجوز لمامورى أى سجن قبول أى انسان فيه الا بمقتضى أمر موقع عليه من السلطة المختصة ولا يبقيه بعد المدة المحددة بعد هذا الأمر .

مادة 42 :
لكل من أعضاء النيابة العامة ورؤساء ووكلاء المحاكم الابتدائية والاستئنافية زيارة السجون العامة والمركزية الموجودة فى دوائر اختصاصاها والتأكد من عدم وجود محبوس بصفة غير قانونية ولهم ان يطلعوا على دفاتر السجن وعلى أوامر القبض والحبس وان يأخذوا صورا منها وان يتصلوا بأى محبوس ويسمعوا منه أى شكوى يريد ان يبديها لهم وعلى المدير وموظفى السجون أن يقدموا لهم كل مساعدة على حصولهم على المعلومات التى يطلبونها .

مادة 43 :
لكل مسجون الحق فى ان يقدم فى أى وقت لمأمور السجن شكوى كتابية أو شفهية ويطلب منه تبليغها للنيابة العامة وعلى المأمور قبولها وتبليغها فى الحال بعد اثباتها فى سجل يعد لذلك فى سجن .
ولكل من علم بوجود محبوس بصفة غير قانونية أو فى محل غير مخصص للحبس أن يخطر أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة وعليه بمجرد علمه أن ينتقل فورا الى المحل الموجود به المحبوس وان يقوم بالافراج عن المحبوس بصفة غير قانونية وعليه أن يحرر محضرا بذلك .

مادة 44 : 
تسرى فى حق الشاكى المادة 62 ولو لم يدع بحقوق مدنية .


الفصل الرابع
فى دخول المنازل وتفتيشها
وتفتيش الأشخاص

مادة 45 : 
لا يجوز لرجال السلطة الدخول فى أى محل مسكون الا فى الأحوال المبينة فى القانون أو فى حالة طلب المساعدة من الداخل أو حالة الحريق أو الغرق أو ماشابه ذلك .

مادة 46 :
فى الأحوال التى يجوز فيها القبض قانونا على المتهم يجوز لمأمور الضبط القضائى أن يفتشه واذا كان المتهم أنثى وجب أن يكون التفتيش بمعرفة أنثى يندبها لذلك مأمور الضبط القضائى .

مادة 47 :
لمأمور الضبط القضائى فى حالة التلبس بجناية أو جنحة أن يفتش منزل المتهم ويضبط فيه الشياء والأوراق التى تفيد فى كشف الحقيقة اذا اتضح له من أمارات قوية أنها موجودة فيه .

مادة 48 : 
ملغاة بالقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1972 .

مادة 49 : 
اذا قامت أثناء تفتيش منزل المتهم قرائن قوية ضد المتهم أو شخص موجود فيه على أنه يخفى معه شيئا يفيد فى كشف الحقيقة جاز لمامور الضبط القضائى أن يفتشه .

مادة  50 :
لا يجوز التفتيش الا للبحث عن الأشياء أو الاستدلالات أو حصول التحقيق بشأنها ومع ذلك اذا ظهر عرضا أثناء التفتيش وجود اشياء تعد حيازتها جريمة أو تفيد فى كشف الحقيقة فى جريمة اخرى جاز لمأمور الضبط القضائى أن يضبطها .

مادة 51 :
يحصل التفتيش بحضور المتهم أو من ينيبه عنه كلما أمكن ذلك والا يجب أن يكون بحضور شاهدين ويكون هذين الشاهدين بقدر الامكان من أقاربه البالغين أو من القاطنين معه بالمنزل أو من الجيران ويثبت ذلك فى المحضر .

مادة 52 :
اذا وجدت فى منزل المتهم أوراق مختومة أو مغلقة بأى طريقة فلا يجوز لمأمور الضبط القضائى أن يفضها .

مادة 53 :
لمأمورى الضبط القضائى أن يضعوا الأختام على الأماكن التى بها آثار وأشياء فى كشف الحقيقة ولهم أن يقيموا حراسا عليها ويجب عليه إخطار النيابة العامة بذلك فى الحال وعلى النيابة اذا ما رات ضرورة ذلك الاجراء أن ترفع الأمر الى القاضى الجزئى لإقراره .

مادة 54 :
لحائز العقار أن يتظلم أمام القاضى من الأمر الذى أصدره بعريضة يقدمها الى النيابة العامة وعليها رفع التظلم الى القاضى فورا .

مادة 55 : 
لمأمورى الضبط القضائى أن يضبطوا الأوراق والأسلحة والالات وكل ما يحتمل أن يقوم قد استعمل فى ارتكاب الجريمة أو نتج عن ارتكابها أو ما وقعت عليه الجريمة وكل ما يفيد فى كشف الحقيقة .
وتعرض هذه الأشياء على المتهم ويطلب منه ابداء ملاحظاته عليها ويعمل بذلك محضرا يوقع عليه من المتهم او يذكر فيه امتناعة عن التوقيع .

مادة 56 :
توضع الأشياء والأوراق التى تضبط فى حرزمغلق وتربط كلما أمكن ويختم عليها ويكتب على شريط داخل الختم تاريخ المحضر المحرر بضبط تلك الأشياء ويشار الى الموضوع الذى حصل الضبط من أجلة .

مادة 57 :
لا يجوز فض الأختام الموضوعة طبقا للمادتين 53 و54 الا بحضور المتهم أو وكيله ومن ضبطت عنده هذه الأشياء أو بعد عودتهم لذلك .

مادة 58 : 
كل من يكون قد وصل الى علمة بسبب التفتيش معلومات عن الأشياء والأوراق المضبوطة وأفضى بها الى اى شخص غير هذه الصفة أو انتفع بها بأى طريقة كانت يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة بالمادة 310 من قانون العقوبات .

مادة  59 : 
اذا كان لمن ضبطت عنده الأوراق مصلحة عاجلة فيها تعطى لها صورة مصدق عليها من مأمورى الضبط القضائى .

مادة 60 :
لمأمورى الضبط القضائى فى حالة قيامهم بواجباتهم أن يستعينوا مباشرة بالقوة العسكرية .


الفصل الخامس
فى تصرفات النيابة العامة 
فى التهمة بعد جمع الاستدلالات

مادة 61 :
اذا رأت النيابة العامة أن  لا محل للسير فى الدعوى تأمر بحفظ الأوراق .

مادة 62 : 
اذا أصدرت النيابة العامة أمرا بالحفظ وجب عليها أن تعلنه الى المجنى عليه والىالمدعى بالحقوق المدنية واذا توفى أحدهما كان الإعلان لورثته جملة فى محل اقامته .

مادة 63 :
اذا رأت النيابة العامة فى مواد المخلفات والجنح أن الدعوى صالحة لرفعها بناء على الاستدلالات التى جمعت تكلف المتهم بالحضور مباشرة أمام المحكمة المختصة .
وللنيابة العامة فى مواد الجنح والجنايات أن تطلب ندب قاضى لتحقيق طبقا للمادة 64 من هذا القانون أو أن تتولى هى التحقيق طبقا للمادة 199 وما بعدها من هذا القانون وفيما عدا الجرائم المشار اليها فى المادة 123 من قانون العقوبات لا يجوز لغير النائب العام أو المحامى العام أو رئيس النيابة العامة رفع الدعوى الجنائية ضد موظف أو مستخدم عام أو أحد رجال الضبط بجناية أو  جنحة وقعت منه أثناء تأديته وظيفته أو بسببها .
واستثناء من حكم المادة 235 هذا القانون يجوز للمتهم عند رفع الدعوى عليه بطريق الادعاء المباشر أن ينيب عنه فى أى مرحلة كانت عليها الدعوى وكيلا لتقديم دافعه وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بما للمحكمه من حق فى ان تامر بحضوره شخصيا .



الباب الثالث
فى التحقيق بمعرفة
قاضى التحقيق

الفصل الأول
فى تعيين قاضى التحقيق

مادة 64 : 
اذا رأت النيابة العامة فى مواد الجنايات أو الجنح أن تحقيق الدعوى بمعرفة قاضى التحقيق أكثر ملائمة بالنظر الى ظروفها الخاصة جاز لها فى اى حالة كانت عليها الدعوى أن تطلب الى رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية ندب أحد قضاة المحكمة بمباشرة هذا التحقيق .
ويجوز للمتهم أو المدعى بالحقوق المدنية اذا لم تكن الدعوة موضحة موظف او مستخدم عام أو أحد رجال الضبط لجريمة وقعت منه أثناء تأدية وظيفته أو بسببها أن يطلب من رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية اصدار قرار بهذا الندب .
ويصدر رئيس المحكمة هذا القرار اذا تحققت الأسباب المتبينة بالفقرة السابقة بعد سماع أقوال النيابة العامة ويكون قراره غير قابل للطعن .
وتستمر النيابة العامة فى التحقيق حتى يباشرة القاضى المندوب فى حالة صدور قرار بذلك .

مادة 65 :
لوزير العدل أن يطلب منمحكمة الاستئناف ندب مستشار لتحقيق جريمة معينة أو جرائم من نوع معين ويكون الندب بقرار من الجمعية العامة وفى هذه الحالة يكون المستشار المندوب هو المختص دون غيره باجراء التحقيق من وقت مباشرته للعمل .

مادة 66 : 
ملغاة .

مادة 67 :
لا يجوز لقاضى التحقيق مباشرة التحقيق فى جريمة معينة الا بناء على طلب من النيابة العامة أو بناء على طلب من النيابة العامة أو بناء لعى احالتها اليه من الجهات المنصوص عليها فى القانون .

مادة 68 :
ملغاة .



الفصل الثانى
فى مباشرة التحقيق وفى دخول
المعدى بالحقوق المدنية
والمسئول عنها فى التحقيق

مادة 69 :
متى أحيلت الدعوى الى قاضى التحقيق كان مختصا د ون غيره بتحقيقها .

مادة 70 :
لقاضى التحقيق أن يكلف أحد أهضاء النيابة العامة أو أحد مامورى الضبط القيام بعمل معين أو أكثر من أعمال النحقيق عدا استجواب المتهم ويكون للمندوب فى حدود ندبه كل السلطة التى لقاضى التحقيق .
وله اذا دعت الحال  لاتخاذ اجراء من الاجراءات خارج دائرة اختصاصه أن يكلف به قاضى محكمة الجهة أو أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة أو أحد مأمورى الضبط القضائى طبقا للفقرة الأولى .
ويجب على قاضى التحقيق أن ينتقل بنفسه للقيام بهذا الإجراء كلما اقتضت مصلحة التحقيق ذلك .

مادة 71 : 
يجب على قاضى التحقيق فى جميع الأحوال التى يندب فيها غيره لا جراء بعض تحقيقات أن يبين المسائل المطلوب تحقيقها والاجراءات المطلوبة اتخاذها .
وللمندوب أن يجرى أى عمل اخر من أعمال التحقيق أو أن يستجوب المتهم فى الأحوال التى يخشى فيها فوات الوقت متى كان متصلا بالعمل المندوب له ولازما فى كشف الحقيقة .

مادة 72 :
يكون لقاضى التحقيق ما للمحكمة من الاختصاصات فيما يتعلق بنظام الجلسة ويجوز العن فى الأحكام التى يصدرها وفقا لما هو مقرر للطعن فى الأحكام الصادرة من القاضى .

مادة 73 :
يستصحب قاضى التحقيق فى جميع اجراءاته كاتبا من كتاب المحكمة يوقع معه المحاضر وتحفظ هذه المحاضر من المحاضر مع الأوامر وباقى الأوراق فى قلم كتاب المحكمة .

مادة 74 :
على رئيس المحكمة الاشراف على قيام القضاة  الذين يندبون لتحقيق وقائئع معينة بأعمالهم بالسرعة اللازمة وعلى مراعاتهم للمواعيد المقررة فى القانون .

مادة 75 :
تعتبر إجراءات التحقيق ذاتها والنتائج التى تسفر عنها من الأسرار ويجب على قضاة التحقيق وأعضاء النيابة العامة ومساعديهم من كتاب وخبراء وغيرهم ممن يتصلون بالتحقيق أو يحضرونه بسبب وظيفتهم أو مهنتهم عدم افشائها ومن يخالف ذلك منهم يعاقب طبقا للمادة 310  من قانون العقوبات .

مادة 76 :
لمن لحقه ضرر من الجريمة أن يدعى بحقوق مدنية أثناء التحقيق فى الدعوى ويفصل قاضى التحقيق نهائيا فى قبوله بهذا الصفة فى التحقيق .

مادة 77 :
للنيابة العامة وللمتهم وللمجنى عليه وللمدعى بالحقوق المدنية وللمسئول عنها ولوكلائهم أن يحضروا جميع اجراءات التحقيق ولقاضى التحقيق أن يجرى التحقيق فى غيبتهم متى راى ضرورة ذلك لاظهار الحقيقة وبمجرد انتهاء تلك الضرورة يبيح لهم الاطلاع على التحقيق .
ومع ذلك فلقاضى التحقيق فى غيبة الخصوم ولهؤلاء الحق فى الاطلاع على الأراق المثبته لهذه الاجراءات .
وللخصوم الحق دائما فى استصحاب وكلائهم فى التحقيق .

مادة 78 :
يخطر الخصوم باليوم الذى يباشر فيه القاضى اجراءات التحقيق وبمكانها .

مادة 79 :
يخطر الخصوم باليوم الذى يباشر فيه القاضى اجراءات التحقيق وبمكانها .

مادة 79 :
يجب على كل من المجنى عليه والمدعى بالحقوق المدنية والمسئول عنها أن يعين له محلا فى البلدة الكائن فيها مركز امحكمة التى يجرى فيها التحقيق اذا لم يكن مقيما فيها واذا لم يفعل ذلك يكون اعلانه فى قلم الكتاب بكل ما يلزم اعلانه به صحيحا .

مادة 80 :
للنيابة العام الاطلاع فى أى وقت على الأوراق لتقف على ما جرى فى التحقيق على ألا يترتب على ذلك تأخير السير فيه .

مادة 81 : 
للنيابة العامة وباقى الخصوم أن يقدموا الى قاضى التحقيق الدفوع والطلبات التى يرون تقديمها اثناء التحقق .

مادة 82 :
يفصل قاضى التحقيق فى ظرف أربع وعشرين ساعة فى الدفوع والطلبات المقدمة اليه ويبين الأساب التى يستند اليها .

مادة 83 :
اذا لم تكن أوامر قاضى التحقيق صدرت فى مواجهة الخصوم تبلغ الى النيابة العامة وعليها أن تعلنها لهم فى ظرف أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ صدورها .

مادة 84 :
للمتهم وللمجنى عليه وللمدعى بالحقوق المدنية وللمسئول عنها أن يطلبوا نفقتهم أثناء التحقيق صورا من الأوراق أياكان نوعها إلا اذا كان حاصلا بغير حضورهم بناء على قرار صادر بذلك .


الفصل الثالث
فى ندب الخبراء


مادة 85 :
اذا استلزم اثبات الحالة الاستعانة بطبيب أو غيرة من الخبراء يجب عل قاضى التحقيق الحضور وقت العمل وكلاحظته 
واذا اقتضى الامر اثبات الحالة بدون حضور قاضى التحقيق نظرا الى ضرورة القيام ببعض أعمال تحضيرية أو تجارب متكررة أو لأى سبب أخر وجب على قاضى التحقيق أن يصدر أمرا يبين فيه جميع الأحوال أن يؤدى الخبير مأموريته بغير حضور الخصوم .
يجب على الخبراء أن يحلفوا أمام قاضى التحقيق يمينا على أن يبدوا رأيهم  بالذمة وعليهم أن يقدموا تقريرهم كتابة .

مادة 87 :
يحدد قاضى التحقيق ميعادا للخبير ليقدم تقريره فيه وللقاضى أن يستبدل به خبيرا أخر اذا لم يقدم التقرير فى الميعاد المحدد .

مادة 88 : 
للمتهم أن يستعين بخبير استشارى ويطلب تمكينة من الاطلاع على الأوراق وسائر ما سبق تقديمه للخبير المعين من قبل القاضى على ألا يترتب على ذلك تأخير السير فى الدعوى .

مادة 89 :
للخصوم رد الخبير اذا وجدت أسباب قوية تدعو لذلك ويقدم طلب الرد الى قاضى التحقيق للفصل فيه ويجب أن تبين فيه أسباب الرد وعلى القاضى الفصل فيه فى مدة ثلاثة أيام من يوم تقديمه .
ويترتب على هذا الطلب عدم استمرار الخبير فى عمله الا فى حالة الاستعجال  بأمر من القاضى .



الفصل الرابع
فى الانتقال والتفتيش
وضبط الأشياء المتعقلة بالجريمة

مادة 90 :
	ينتقل قاضى التحقيق الى أى مكان كلما رأى ذلك ليثبت حالة الأمكنة والأشياء والأشخاص ووجود الجريمة ماديا وكل ما يلزم اثبات حالته .

مادة 91 : 
تفتيش المنازل عمل من أعمال التحقيق ولا يجوز الالتجاء اليه الا بمقتضى أمر من قاضى التحقيق بناء على اتهام موجه الى شخص يقيم فى المنزل المراد تفتيشه بارتكاب جناية أو جنحة أو باشتراكه فى ارتكابها أو اذا وجدت قرائن تدل على انه حائز لأشياء تتعلق بالجريمة ولقاضى التحقيق أن يفتش أى مكان ويضبط فيه الأوراق والأسلحة ما يحتمل انه استعمل فى ارتكاب الجريمة أو نتج عنها أو وقعت عليه وكل ما يفيد فى كشف الحقيقة .
وفى كل الأحوال يجب أن يكون أمر التفتيش مسببا .

مادة 92 : 
يحصل التفتيش بحضور المتهم أو من ينوبه عنه إن  أمكن ذلك .
واذا حصل التفتيش فى منزل غير المتهم يدع صاحبه للحضور بنفسه أو بواسطة من ينيبه عنه إن أمكن ذلك .

مادة 93 :
على قاضى التحقي كلما رأى ضرورة للانتقال للآمكنة أو للتفتيش أن يخطر بذلك النيابة العامة .

مادة 94 : 
لقاضى التحقيق أن يفتش المتهم وله أن يفتش غير المتهم اذا اتضح من أمارات قوية أنه يخفى أشياء تفيد فى كشف الحقيقة ويراعى فى التفتيش حكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة 46 .

مادة 95 : 
لقاضى التحقيق أن يأمر بضبط جميع الخطابات والرسائل والجرائد والمطبوعات والطرود لدى مكاتب البريد وجميع البرقيات لدى مكاتب البرق وان يأمر بمراقبة المحادثات السلكية واللا سلكية أو اجراء تسجيلات لأحاديث جرت فى مكان خاص متى كان بذلك فائدة فى ظهور الحقيقة فى جناية أو جنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس لمدة تزيد عن ثلاثة شهور 
وفى جميع الأحوال يجب ان يكون الضبط او الإطلاع أو المراقبة أو التسجيل بناء على أمر مسبب ولمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثين يوما قابلة للتجديد ومدد اخرى مماثلة .

مادة 95 مكررا :
لرئيس المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة فى حالة قيام دلائل قوية على أن مرتكب احدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادتين 166 ، مكررا و308 مكررا من قانون العقوبات قد استعان فى ارتكابها بجهاز تليفونى معين أن يأمر بناء على تقرير عام مصلحة التلغرافات والتليفونات وشكوى المجنى عليه فى الجريمة المذكورة بوضع جهاز التليفون المذكور تحت الرقابة للمدة التى يحددها .

مادة 96 : 
لا يجوز لقاضى التحقيق أن يضبط لدى المدافع عن المتهم أو الخبير الاستشارى الأوراق والمستندات الت سلمها المتهم لهما لاداء المهمة اتى عهد اليها بها ولا المراسلات المتبادلة بينهما فى القضية  .

مادة 97 : 
يطلع قاضى التحقيق وحدة على الخطابات وحدة على الخطابات والرسائل والأوراق الأخرى المضبوطة على أن يتم هذا اذا أمكن بحضور المتهم والحائز لها أو المرسلة اليه وبدون ملاحظتها عليها .
وله عند الضرورة أن يكلف أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة بفرز الأوراق  المذكورة وله حسب ما يظهر من الفحص أن يأمر بضم تلك الأوراق الى ملف القضية أو يردها الى من كان حائزا لها أو الى المرسلة اليه .

مادة 98 :
الأشياء التى تضبط يتبع نحوها أحكام المادة 56 .

مادة 99 :
لقاضى التحقيق أن يأمر الحائز لشئ يرى ضبطه أو الاطلاع عليه بتقديمه ويسرى حكم المادة 284 على من يخالف ذلك الأمر إلا اذا كان فى حالة من الأحوال التى يخوله القانون فيها الامتناع عن أداء الشهادة .


مادة 100 :
تبلغ الخطابات والرسائل التلغرافية المضبوطة الى المتهم او المرسلة اليه أو تعطى إليهما صورة منها فى أقرب وقت إلا اذا كان ذلك اضطرارا بسير التحقيق .

ولكل شخص يدعى حقا فى الأشياء المضبوطة الى قاضى التحقيق تسليمها فى حالة الرفض أن يتظلم أمام محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة وأن يطلب سماع أقواله أمامها .

الفصل الخامس
فى التصرف فى الشياء المضبوطة


مادة 101 :
يجوز أن يأمر برد الأشياء التى ضبطت أثناء التحقيق ولو كان قبل الحكم ما لم تكن لازمة للسير فى الدعوى أو محى للمصادرة .

مادة 102 :
يكون رد الأشياء المضبوطة الى من كانت فى حيازته وقت ضبطها .
واذا كانت المضبوطات  من الشياء التى وقعت عليها الجريمة أو المتحصلة منها يكون ردها الى منفقد حيازتها بالجريمة ما لم يكن لمن ضبطت معه حق فى حبسها بمقتضى القانون .

مادة 103 :
يصدر الأمر بالرد من النيابة العامة أو قاضى التحقيق أو محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة .
ويجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بالرد أثناء نظر الدعوى .

مادة 104 :
لا يمنع الأمر بالرد ذوى الشان من المطالبة أمام المحاكم المدنية بما لهم من حقوق وإنما لا يجوز ذلك للمتهم أو للمدعى بالحقوق المدنية اذا كان الأمر بالرد قد صدر من المحكمة بناء على طلب أيهما فى مواجهة الاخر .

مادة 105 :
يأمر الرد ولو من غير طلب .
ولا يجوز للنيابة العامة ولا لقاضى التحقيق الأمر بالرد عند المنازعة ويرفع الأمر فى هذه الحالة أو حالة وجود شك فيمن له الحق فى تسلم الشئ الى محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة بالمحكمة الابتدائية بناء على طلب ذوى الشأن لتأمر بما تراه .

مادة 106 :
يجب عند صدور أمر بالحفظ أو بأن لا وجه لاقامة الدعوى أن يفصل فى كيفية التصرف فى الأشياء المضبوطة وكذلك الحالة عند الحكم فى الدعوى اذا حصلت المطالبة بالرد أمام المحكمة .

مادة 107 :
للمحكمة أو لمحكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة أن تأمر بإحالةالخصوم يجوز وضع الشياء المضبوطة تحت الحراسة أو اتخاذ وسائل تحفظية أخرى نحوها .

مادة 108 :
الأشيائ المضبوطة لا يطلبها أصحابها فى ميعاد ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ  انتهاء الدعوى تصبح ملكا للحكومة بغير حاجة الى حكم يصدر بذلك .

مادة 109 :
اذا كان الشئ المضبوط مما يتلف بمرور الزمن أو يستلزم حفظة نفقات تستغرق قيمته جاز أن يؤمر ببيعه بطريق المزاد العام متى سمحت بذلك مقتضيات التحقيق وفى هذة الحالة يكون لصاحب الحق فيه أن يطالب فى الميعاد المبين فى المادة السابقة بالثمن الذى بيع به .

الفصل السادس
فى سماع الشهود

مادة 110 :
يسمع قاضى التحقيق شهادة الشهود الذين يطلب الخصوم سماعهم ما لم ير عدم الفائدة من سماعهم .
وله ان يسمع شهادة من يرى لزوم سماعه من الشهود عن الوقائع التى تثبت أن تؤدى الى ثبوت الجريمة وظروفها واسنادها الى المتهم أو برائته منها .

مادة 111 : 
تقوم النيابة العامة بإعلان الشهود الذين يقرر قاضى التحقيق سماعهم ويكون تكليفهم بالحضور بواسطة المحضرين أو بواسطة رجال السلطة العامة .
ولقاضى التحقيق أن يسمع شهادة أى شاهد يحضر من تلقاء نفسه وفى هذه الحالة يثبت ذلك فى المحضر .

مادة 112 :
يسمع القاضى كل شاهد عل انفراد وله أن يوجه الشهود بعضهم ببعض وبالمتهم .

مادة 113 :
يطلب القاضى من كل شاهد أن يبين اسمه ولقبه وسنه وصناعته وسكنه وعلاقته بالمتهم ، وتدون هذه البيانات وشهادة الشهود بغير كشط أو تحشير .
ولا يعتمد أى تصحيح أو شطب أو تخريج الا اذا عليه القاضى والكاتب والشاهد .

مادة 114 : 
يضع كل من القاضى والكاتب امضاءه على الشهادة وكذلك الشاهد بعد تلاوتها عليه واقراره بأنه مصر عليها فإن امتنع عن امضائه أو ختمه أو لم يمكنه وضعه أثبت ذلك فى المحضر مع ذكر الأسباب التى يبديها وفى كل الأحوال يضع كل من القاضى والكاتب امضاءه على كل صفحة أولا بأول .

مادة 115 :
عند الانتهاء من سماع أقوال الشهود يجوز للخصوم ابداء ملاحظاتهم عليها ولهم أن يطلبوا من قاضى التحقيق سماع أقوال الشاهد عن نقط أخرى يبينوها .

مادة 116 :
تطبيق فيما يختص بالشهود أحكام المواد 283 ،285 ، 286 ، 287 ، 288

مادة 117 : 
يجب على كل من دعى للحضور أمام قاضى التحقيق لتأدية شهادة أن يحضر بناء على الطلب المحرر اليه وإلا جاز للقاضى الحكم عليه بعد سماع أقوال النيابة العامة بدفع غرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيها ويجوز له أنيصدر أمرا بتكليفه  بالحضور ثانيا بمصاريف من طرفة أو أن يصدر أمرا بضبطه وإحضاره .

مادة 118 :
اذا حضر الشاهد أماكم القاضى بعد تكليفة بالحضور ثانيا أو من تلقاء نفسه وأبدى أعذارا مقبولة جاز اعفاؤه من الغرامة بعد سماع أقوال النيابة العامة كما يجوز اعفاؤه بناء على لللب يقدم منه إذا لم يستطع الحضور بنفسه .

مادة 119 :
اذا حضر الشاهد أمام القاضى وامتنع عن أداء الشهادة أو عن حلف اليميم يحكم عليه القاضى فى الجنح والجنايات بعد سماع أقوال النيابة العامة بغرامة لا تزيد عن مائتى جنيه .
ويجوز اعفاؤه من كل أو بعض العقوبة اذا عدل عن امتناعه قبل انتهاء التحقيق .

مادة 120 :
يجوز الطعن فى الأحكام الصادرة على الشهود من قاضى التحقيق طبقا للمادتين 117 و 119 وتراعى فى ذلك القواعد والأوضاع المقررة فى القانون .

مادة 121 :
اذا كان الشاهد مريضا أو لديه ما يمنعه من الحضور تسمع شهادته فى محل وجوده فإذا انتقل القاضى لسماع شهادته وتبين لع عدم العذر جاز له أن يحكم عليه بغرامة لا تجاوز مائتى جنيه .
وللمحكوم عليه أن يطعن فى الحكم الصادر عليه بطريق المعارضة أو الاستئناف طبقا لما هو مقرر فى المواد السابقة .

مادة 122 :
يقدر قاضى التحقيق بناء على طلب الشهود المصاريف والتعويضات التى يستحقونها بسبب حضورهم لداء الشهادة .


الفصل السابع
فى الاستجواب والمواجهة

مادة 123 :
عند حضور المتهم لأول مرة فى التحقيق يجب على المحقق أن يثبت من شخصيته ثم يجحيطه علما بالتهمة المنسوبة إليه ويثبت أقواله فى المحضر .
ويجب على المتهم بإرتكاب جريمة القذف بطريق النشر فى إحدى الصحف أو غيرها من المطبوعات أن يقدم للمحقق عند أو استجواب له وعلى الأكثر فى الخمسة الأيام التالية بيان الأدلة على كل فعل اسند الى موظف عام أو شخص ذى صفة نيابية عامة أو مكلف بخدمة عامة والا سقط حقه فى إقامة الدليل المشار اليه فى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 302 من قانون العقوبات فإذا كلف المتهم بالحضور أمام المحكمة مباشرة وبدون تحقيق سابق وجب عليه أن يعلن الى النيابة لإعلان التكليف بالحضور وإلا سقط حقه كذلك فى إقامة الدليل .
ولا يجوز تأجيل نظر الدعوى فى هذه الأحوال أكثر من مرة واحدة لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثين يوما وينطق بالحكم مشفوعا باسبابه .

مادة 124 :
فى غير حالة التلبس وحالة السرعة بسبب الخوف من ضياع الأدلة لا يجوز للمحقق فى الجنايات أن يستجوب المتهم أو يواجهة بغيره من المتهمين أو الشهود إلا بعد دعوة من محاميه للحضور إن وجد .
وعلى المتهم أن يعلن اس محاميه بتقرير يكتب فى قلم كتاب المحكمة أو الى مأمور السجن كما يجوز لمحاميه ان يتولى هذا الإقرار أو الإعلان .
ولا يجوز للمحامى الكلام إلا اذا اذن له القاضى واذا لم يأذن له وجب اثباته ذلك فى المحضر .

مادة 125 :
 يجب السماح للمحامى بالاطلاع على التحقيق فى اليوم السابق علىالاستجواب أو المواجهة ما لم يقرر القاضى غير ذلك .
وفى جميع الأحوال لا يجوز الفصل بين المتهم ومحاميه الحاضر معه أثناء التحقيق .


الفصل الثامن
فى التكليف بالحضور وأمر الضبط والاحضار


مادة 126 :
لقاضى التحقيق فى جميع المواد ان يصدر حسب الأحوال أمرا بحضر المتهم او القبض عليه ىوإحضاره .

مادة 127 :
يجب ان يشتمل كل أمر على اسم المتهم ولقبه وصناعته ومحل اقامته والتهمة المنسوبة اليه وتاريخ الأمر وإمضاء القاضى والختم الرسمى .
ويشمل الأمر بحضور المتهم فضلا عن ذلك تكليفة بالحضور فى ميعاد معين .
ويشتمل أمر القبض والاحضار تكليف رجال السلطة العامة بالقبض على المتهم واحضاره أمام القاضى اذا رفض الحضور طوعا فى الحال .
ويشتمل أمر الحبس تكليف مأمور السجن بقبول المتهم ووضعه فى السجن مع بيان مادة القانون المنطبقة على الواقعة .

مادة 128 : 
تعلن الأوامر الى المتهم بمعرفة احد المحضرين أو أحد رجال السلطة العامة وتسلم له صورة منها .

مادة 129 :
تكون الأوامر التى يصدرها قاضى التحقيق نافذة فى جميع الأراضى المصرية .

مادة 130 :
اذا لم يضر المتهم بعد تكليفه بالحضور دون عذر مقبول أو اذا خيف هربه أو اذا لم يكن له محل إقامة معروف أو اذا كانت الجريمة فى حالة تلبس جاز لقاضى التحقيق أن يصدر لأمر بالقبض على المتهم واحضاره ولو كانت الواقعة مما لا يجوز فيها حبس المتهم احتياطيا .



مادة 131 :
يجب لعى قاضى التحقيق أن يستجوب فورا المقبوض عليه واذا تعذر ذلك يودع فى السجن الى حين استجوابه ويجب ألا تزيد مدة إيداعه على أربع وعشرين ساعة فإذا مضت هذه المدة وجب على مأمور السجن تسليمه الى النيابة العامة وعليها أن تطلب فى الحال الى قاضى التحقيق استجوابه وعند الاقتضاء تطلب ذلك الى القاضى الجزئى أو رئيس المحكم أو أى قاضى أخر يعينه رئيس المحكمة وإلا أمرت بإخلاء سبيله .
مادة  132 : 
اذا قبض على المتهم خارج خارج دائرة المحكمة التى يجرى التحقيق فيها يرسل الى النيابة العامة بالجهة التى قبض عليها فيها وعلى النيابة العامة أن تحقق من جميع البيانات الخاصة بشخصه وتحيطه علما بالواقعة المنسوبة اليه وتدون أقواله فى شانها .

مادة 133 :
اذا اعترض المتهم على نقله أو كانت حالته الصحية لا تسمح بالنقل يخطر قاضى التحقيق بذلك وعليه ان يصدر أمرة فور بما يتبع .

الفصل التاسع
فى أمر الحبس

مادة 134 :
اذا تبين بعد استجواب المتهم أو فى حالة هربه أن الدلائل كافية وكانت الواقعة جناية أو جنحة معاقبا عليها بالحبس لمدة تزيد لعى ثلاثة أشهر جاز لقاضى التحقيق أن يصدر أمر بحبس المتهم أحتياطيا .
ويجوز دائما حبس المتهم احتياطيا اذا لم لم يكن له محل اقامة ثابت معروف فى مصر وكانت الجريمة جنحة معاقبا عليها بالحبس .

مادة 135 :
لا يجوز الحبس الاحتياطى فى الجرائم التى تقع بواسطة الصحف الا اذا كانت الجريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 173 ، 179 ، 180  من قانون أو تتضمن طعنا فى الأعراض أو تحريضا على إفساد الأخلاق .

مادة 136 :
يجب على قاضى التحقيق قبل أن يصدر أمرا بالحبس أن يسمع أقوال النيابة العامة .

مادة 137 :
للنيابة العامة أن تطلب فى أى وقت حبس المتهم احتياطيا .

مادة 138 :
يجب عند ايداع المتهم السجن بناء على أمر الحبس أن تسلم صورة من هذا الأمر الى مأمور السجن بعد توقيعه على الأصل بالاستلام .

مادة 139 :
يبلغ فورا كل من يقبض عليه أو يحبس احتياطيا بأسباب القبض عليه أو حبسه ويكون له حق الاتصال بمن يرى ابلاغه بما وقع والاستعانة بمحام ويجب اعلانه على وجه السرعة بالتهم الموجهه إليه .
ولا يجوز تنفيذ أوامر الضبط والاحضار وأوامر الحبس بعد مضى ستة اشهر من تاريخ صدورها ما لم يعتمدها قاضى التحقيق لمدة أخرى .

مادة 140 :
لا جوز لمأمور السجن أن يسمح لأحد من رجال السلطة بالاتصال بالمحبوس داخل السجن إلا بإذن كتابى من النيابة العامة وعليه أن يدون فى دفتر السجن اسم الشخص الذى سمح له بذلك ووقت المقابلة وتاريخ ومضمون الاذن .

مادة 141 :
للنيابة العامة ولقاضى التحقيق فى القضايا التى يندب لتحقيقها فى كل الأحوال أن يأمر بعدم اتصال المتهم المحبس بغيره من المسجونين وبالا يزوره أحد وذلك بدون إخلال بحق المتهم بالاتصال دائما بالمدافع عنه بدون حضور أحد .

مادة 142 :
ينتهى الحبس الاحتياطى حتما بمضى خمسة عشر يوما على حبس المتهم ومع ذلك يجوز لقاضى التحقيق بعد سماع أقوال النيابة العامة والمتهم أن يصدر أمرا بمد الحبس مدة أو مدد أخرى لا يزيد مجموعها على خمسة وأربعين يوما .
على أنه فى مواد الجنح يجب الافراج حتما عن المتهم المقبوض عليه بعد مرور ثمانية أيام من تاريخ استجوابه اذا كان له محل إقامة معروف فى مصر وكان الحد للعقوبة المقررة قانونا لا يتجاوز سنة واحدة ولم يكن عائدا وسبق الحكم عليه بالحبس أكثر من سنة .

مادة 143 :
اذا لم ينته التحقيق ورأى القاضى مد الحبس الاحتياطى زيادة على ما هو مقرر فى المادة السابقة  وجب قبل انقضاء المدة السالفة الذكر إحالة الأوراق الى محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة لتصدر امرها بعد سماعىاقوال النيابة العامة والمتهم بمد الحبس مددا متعاقبة لا تزيد كل منها على خمسة واربعين يوما اذا اقتضت مصلحة التحقيق ذلك أو الافراج عن المتهم بكفالة أو بغير كفالة .
ومع ذلك يتعين عرض الأمر على النائب العام اذا انقضى على حبس المتهم احتياطيا ثلاثة شهور وذلك لاتخاذ الاجراءات التى يراها كفيلة بالانتهاء من التحقيق .
وفى جميع الأحوال لا يجوز أن تزيد مدة الحبس الاحتياطى على ستة أشهر ما لم يكن المتهم قد أعلن بإحالته الى المحكمة امختصة قبل انتهاء هذه المدة فإذا كانت التهمة المنسوبة إليه جناية فلا يجوز أن تزيد مدة الحبس الاحتياطى على ستة شهور إلا بعد الحصول قبل انقضائها على أمر من المحكمة المختصة بمد الحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمسة واربعين يوما قابلة للتجديد لمدة أو لمدد أخرى مماثلة وغلا وجب الإفراج عن المتهم فى جميع الأحوال .


الفصل العاشر
فى الإفراج المؤقت

مادة 144 : 
لقاضى التحقيق فى كل وقت سواء من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على طلب المتهم أن يأمر بعد سماع أقوال النيابة العامة بالإفراج المؤقت عن المتهم اذا كان هو الذى أمر بحبسه احتياطيا على شرط أن يتعهد المتهم بالحضور كلما طلب وبالا يفر من تنفيذ الحكم الذى يمكن أن يصدر ضده .
فإذا كان الأمر بالحبس الاحتياطى صادرا من محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة بناء على استئناف النيابة العامة للأمر بالأفراج السابق صدوره من قاضى التحقيق فلا يجوز صدور أمر جديد بالإفراج إلا منها .

مادة 145 :
فى غير الحوال التى يكون فيها الافراج واجبا حتما لا يفرج عن المتهم بضمان أو بغير ضمان إلا بعد أن يعين له محلا فى الجهة الكائن بها مركز المحكمة إن لم يكن مقيما فيها .

مادة 146 :
يجوز تعليق الإفراج المؤقت فى غير الحوال التى يكون فيها واجبا حتما على تقديم الكفالة . 
ويخصص فى المر الصادر بتقدير مبلغ الكفالة جزء منه ليكون كافيا لتخلف المتهم عن الحضور فى أى إجراء من اجراءات التحقيق والدعوى والتقدم لتنفيذ الحكم والقيام بكافة الواجبات لأخرى التى تفرض عليه .
ويخصص الجزء الاخر لدفع ما يأتى بترتيبه :
أولا : المصاريف التى صرفتها الحكومة .
ثانيا : العقوبات المالية التى قد يحكم بها على المتهم .
واذا قدرت الكفالة بغير تخصيص اعتبرت ضمانا لقيام المتهم بواجب الحضور والواجبات الأخرى التى تفرض عليها وعدم التهرب من التنفيذ .

مادة 147 :
يدفع مبلغ الكفالة من المتهم أو من غيره ويكون ذلك بإيداع المبلغ المقدر  فى خزانة المحكمة نقدا أو سندات حكومية أو مضمونة منالحكومة .
ويجوز أن يقبل من أى شخص ملئ التعهد بدفع المبلغ المقدر للكفالة إذا أخل المتهم بشرط من شروط الفراج ويؤخذ عليه التعهد بذلك فى محضر التحقيق أو بتقرير فى قلم الكتاب ، ويكون للمحضر او التقرير قوة السند الواجب التنفيذ .

مادة 148 :
اذا لم يقم المتهم بغير عذر مقبول بتنفيذ أحد الالتزامات المفروضة عليه يصبح الجزء الأول من الكفالة ملكا للحكومة بغير حاجة الى حكم بذلك .
ويرد الجزء الثانى اذا صدر فى الدعوى قرار بإن لا وجه أو حكم بابراءة 

مادة 149 :
لقاضى التحقيق إذا رأى فى حالة المتهم لا تسمح بتقديم كفالة ان يلزمه بأن يقدم نفسه لمكتب البوليس فى الأوقات التى يحددها فى أمر الافراج مع مراعاة ظروفه الخاصة .

مادة 150 :
الأمر الصادر بالافراج لا يمنع قاضى التحقيق من إصدار أمر جديد بالقبض على المتهم أو بحبسه اذا قويت الأدلة ضده او أخل بالشروط المفروضة عليه أوجدت ظروف تستدعى اتخاذ هذا الاجراء .

مادة 151 :
أذا أحيل المتهم الى المحكمة يكون الافراج عنه اذا كان محبوسا أو حان كان مفرجا عنه من اختصاص الجهة المحال اليها .
و فى حالة الإحالة الى محكمة الجنايات يكون الأمر فى دور الانعقاد من اختصاص محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة فى المشورة .
وفى حالة الحكم بعدم الاختصاص تكون محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة هى المختصة بالنظر فى طلب الإفراج أو الحبس الىأن ترفع الدعوى الى المحكمة المختصة .

مادة152 :
لا يقبل من المجنى عليه أو من المدعى بالحقوق المدنية طلب حبس المتهم ولا تسمع منه أقوال فى المناقشات المتعلقة بالافراج عنه .


الفصل الحاى عشر
فى انتهاء التحقيق والتصرف فى الدعوى


مادة 153 :
متى انتهى التحقيق يرسل قاضى التحقيق الاوارق الى النيابة العامة معليها ان تقدم لة طلباتها كتابة خلال ثلاثة ايام اذا كان المتهم محبوسا وعشرة ايام اذا كان مفرجا عنة .
معلية ان يخطر باقى الخصوم ليبدوا ما قد يكون لديهم من اقوال .

مادة 154 :
اذا راى قاضى التحقيق ان الواقعة لا يعاقب عليها القانون او ان الادلة غير كافية يصدر امر بان لا وجة باقامة الدعوى ويفرج عن المتهم المحبوس ان لم يكن محبوسا لسبب اخر ويجب ان يشتمل الامر على الاسباب التى بنى عليها .
ويعلن الامر للمدعى بالحقوق المدنية واذاكان قد توفى يكون الاعلان لورثتة جملة فى محل اقامتة .

مادة 155:
اذا راى قاضى التحقيق ان الواقعة مخالفة يحيل المتهم الى المحكمة الجزئية ما لم تكن الجريمة من الجنح التى تقع بواسطة الصحف او غيرها من طريق النشر عدا الجنح المضرة بافراد الناس فيحيلها الى محكمة الجنايات .

مادة 157:
على النيابة العامة عند صدور القرار باحالة الدعوى الى المحكمة الجزئية ان تقوم بارسال جميع الاوراق الى قلم كتاب المحكمة فى ظروف يومين لاعلان الخصوم بالحضور امام المحكمة فى اقرب جلسة فى المواعيد المقررة .

مادة 158:
اذا راى قاضى التحقيق ات الواقعة جناية وان الادلة على المتهم كافية حيل الدعوى الى محكمة الجنايات ويكلف النيابة العامة بارسال الاوراق اليها فورا .

مادة 159:
يفصل قاضى التحقيق فى الامر الصادر بالاحالة الى المحكمة الجزئية او محكمة الجنايات فى استمرار حبس المتهم احتياطيا او الافراج عنة او فى القبض علية وحبسة احتياطيا اذا لم يكن قد قبض علية او كان قد افرج عنة .

مادة 160:
تشتمل الاوامر التى يصدرها قاضى التحقيق طبقا للمواد 154،155،156،158 على اسم ولقب وسن المتهم ومحل ميلادة وسنة وصناعتة وبيان اواقعة المنسوبة الية ووصفها القانونى :


مادة160:
يجوز للنائب العام او المحامى العام فى الاحوال المبينة فى الفقرة الاولى من المادة مكررا(أ) من قانون العقوبات ان يحيل الدعوى الى محاكم الجنح لتقضى فيها وفقا لاحكام المادة المذكورة .
الفصل الثانى عشر 
فى استئناف اوامر قاضى التحقيق 

مادة 161 :
للنيابة العامة ان تستانف ولو لمصلحة المتهم جميع الاوامر التى يصدرها قاضى التحقيق سواء من تلقاء نفسة اوبناء على طلب الخصوم .

مادة 162:
للمدعى بالحقوق المدنية استئناف الاوامر الصادرة من قاضى التحقيق بان لاوجة  لاقامة الدعوى الااذا كان الاومر صادرا فى تهمة موجهة ضد موظف او مستخدم عام او احد رجال الضبط لجريمة واقعت منة اثناء تادية وظيفتة او بسببها ما لم تكن من الجرائم المشار اليها فى المادة 123 من قانون العقوبات .

مادة 163 :
لجميع الخصوم ان يستانفوا الاوامر المتعلقة بمسائل الختصاص ولايوقف الاستئناف سير التحقيق ولا يترتب على القضاء بعدم الاختصاص بطلان اجراءت التحقيق .

مادة 164:
للنيابة العامة وحدها استئناف الامر الصادر بالاحالة الى المحكمة الجزئية باعتبار الواقعة جنحة او مخالفة طبقا للمادتين 155،156. 
ولها وحدها كذلك ان تستئانف الاوامر الصادرة فى جناية بالافراج المؤقت عن المتهم المحبوس احتياطيا .

مادة 165:
يحصل لاستئناف بتقريرفى بقلم الكتاب .

مادة 166:
يكون ميعاد الاستئناف اربعا وعشرين ساعة فى الحالة المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 164 وعشرة ايام فى الاحوال الاخرى ويبتدى الميعاد من تاريخ صدور الامر بالنسبة الى النيابة العامة ومن تاريخ اعلانة بالنسبة اباقى الخصوم .

مادة 167:
يرفع الاستئناف الى محكمة الجنح المستانفة منعقدة فى غرفة المشوارة الا اذا كان الامر المستانف صادرا بالاوجة لاقامة الدعوى فى جناية فيرفع الاستئناف الى محكمة الجناياتمنعقدة فى غرفة المشوارة .
واذا كان الذى تولى التحقيق مستشارا عملا بالمادة 65 فلا يقبل الطعن فلا الامر الصادر منة الا اذا كان متعلقا بالاختصاص او بالاوجة لاقامة لدعوى ويكون الطعن امام محكمة الجنايات منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة .
وعلى غرفة المشورة عند الغاء الامر بالامجة لاقامة الدعوى ان تعيد القضية معينة الجريمة  
المكونة لها والافعال المرتكبة ونص القانون المنطبق عليها وذلك لاحالتها الى المحكمة المختصة .
وتكون القرارت الصادرة من غرفة المشور فى جميع الاحوال نهائية .

مادة 168:
لايجوز فى مواد الجنايات تنفيذ الامر الصادر بالافراج المؤقت عن المتهم المحبوس احتياطيا قبل انقضاء ميعاد الاستئناف المنصوص علية فى المادة 166 ولاقبل الفصل فية اذا رفع فى هذا الميعاد .
ولمحكمة الجنح المستانفة منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة ان تامر بمد حبس المتهم طبقا لما هو مقرر فى المادة 143 .
واذا لم يفصل فى الاستئناف خلال ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ التقرير بة واجب تنفيذالامر بالافراج فورا .

مادة 169:
اذا رفض الاستئناف المرفوع من المدعى بالحقوق المدنية عن الامر الصادر بان لاوجة لاقامة الدعوى جاز للجهة المرفع اليها الاستئناف ان تحكم على المتهم بالتعويضات الناشئة عن رفع الاستئناف اذا كان لذلك محل .

الفصل الثالث عشر
فى مستشار الاحالة
(المواد من 170-192 ملغاة بالقانون  رقم 170 لسنة 1981).

الفصل الرابع عشر
فى الصعن فى اوامر مستشار الاحالة
(المواد من 193 –196 ملغاة بالقانون رقم 170 لسنة 1981).

الفصل الخامس عشر
فى العودة الى التحقيق لظهور دلائل جديد

مادة 197:
الامر الصادر من قاضى التحقيق بان لاوجة لاقامة الدعوى يمنع من العودة الى التحقيق الا اذا ظهرت دلائل جديدة قبل انتهاء المدة المقررة لسقوط الدعوى الجنائية .
ويعد من الدلائل الجديدةشهادة الشهود والمحاضر والاوراق الاخرى التى لم تعرض على قاضى التحقيق او غرفة الاتهام ويكون من شانها تقوية الدلائل التى وجدت غير كافية او زيادة الايضاح المؤدى الى ظهور الحقيقة .
ولاتجوز العودة الى التحقيق الا بناء على طلب النيابة العامة .

الباب الرابع
فلا التحقيقات بمعرفة النيابة العامة

مادة 198:
ملغاة بالقانون رقم 353 لسنة 1952 .

مادة199:
فيما عدا الجرائم التى يختص قاضى التحقيق بتحقيقها وفقا لاحكام المادة 64 تباشر النيابة العامة التحقيق فى مواد الجنح والجنايات طبقا لاحكام المقررة لقاضى التحقيق مع مراعاة ما هو منصوص عليها فى المواد التالية .


مادة 199 :
لمن لحقة ضرر من الجريمة ان يدعى بحقوق مدنية اثناء التحقيق فى الدعوى  وتفصل النيابة العامة فى قبولة بهذة الصفة فى التحقيق خلال ثلاثة ايام من تقديمى هذة الادعاء ولم رفض طلبة الطعن قرار الرفض امام المحكمة الجح المستئنافة منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة  خلال ثلال ايام تسرى من وقت اعلانة بالقرار .

مادة 200:
لكل من اعضاء لنيابة العامة فى حالة اجراء التحقى بنفسة ان يكلف اى مامور من مامورى الضبط القضائى ببعض الاعمال التى من اختصاصة .

مادة 201:
الامر بالحبس الصادر من النيابة العامة ىيكون نافذ المفعول الا لمدة الاربعة ايام التالية للقبض على المتهم او تسليمة للنيابة العامة اذا كان مقبوضا علية من قبل .
ولايجوز تنفيذ اوامر الضبط والاحضار واوامر الحبس الصادرة من النيابة العامة بعد مضى ستة اشهر من تاريخ صدورها ما لم تعتمدها النيابة العامة لمدة اخرى .

مادة 202:
اذا رات النيابة العمة مد الحبس الاحتياطى وجب قبل انقضاء مدة  اربعة ايام ان تعرض الاوراق على القاضى الجزئى ليصدر امرا بما يراة بعد سماع اقوال النيابة العامة والمتهم .
وللقاضى مد الحبس الاحتياطى لمدة او لمدد تعاقبة بحيث لا يزيد مجموع مدد الحبس عل خمسة واربعين يوما .

مادة 203:
اذا لم ينتة التحقيق بعذ انقضاء مدة الحبس الاحتياطيى المذكورة فى المادة السابقة وجب على النيابة العامة عرض الاوراق على محكمة الجنح المستانفة منعقدة فى غرفة المشهورة لتصدر امرا بما تراة وفقا لاحكام المادة 143 .

مادة 204:
للنيابة العامة ان تفرج عن المتهم فى اى وقت بكفالة او غير كفالة .

مادة 205:
القاضى الجزئى ان يقدر كفالة للافراج عن المتهم كلما طلب النيابة العامة الامر بامتداد الحبس وتراعى فى ذلك احكام المواد 146 الى 150 .
وللنيابة العامة فى مواد الجنايات اذا استلزمت ضرورة التحقيق ان تستانف الامر الصادر من القاضى الجزئى بالافراج عن المتهم المخبوس احتياطيا وتراعى فى ذلك احكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة 164 والمواد من 165 الى 168 من هذا القانون .

مادة 206:
لايجوز للنيابة العامة تفتيش غير المتهم او منزلة غير منزلة الا اذا اتضح من امارات قوية انة حائز لاشياء تتعلق بالجريمة .
ويجوز لها ان تضبط لدى مكاتب البريد جميع الخطابات والرسائل والخطابات والجرائد والمطبوعات والطرود ولدى مكاتب البرق جميع البرقيات واذا تراقب المحادثات السلكية والاسلكية وان تقوم بتسجيلات لمحادثات جرت فى مكان خاص متى كان لذلك فائدة فى ظهور الحقيقة فى جنايات معاقب علية بالحبس لمدة تزيد عن ثلاث اشهر .
ويشترط لاتخذ اى اجراء من الاجراءت السابقة الحصول مقدما على امر مسبب بذلك من القاضى الجزئى بعد اطلاعة على الاوارق.
وفى جميع الاحوال يجب ان يكون الامر بالضبط الاطلاع على او المراقبة لمدة لا تزيد عن ثلاثين يوما ويجوز للقاضى الجزئى ان يجدد هذا الامر مدة او مدد اخرى مماثلة .
وللنيابة العامة ان تطلع على الخطابات والرسائل والاوارق الاخرى والتسجيلات المضبوطة على ان يتم هذا كلما امكن ذلك بحضور المتهم الحائز لها او المرسلة الية وتدون ملاحظاتهم عليها ولها حسب ما يظهلر من الفحص ان تامر بضم تلك الاوراق الى ملف الدعوى او بردها الى من كان حائزا لها او كانت مرسلة الية .

مادة 207:
ملغاة بالقانون رقم 353 لسنة 1952 .

مادة 208:
تسرى على الشهود فى التحقيق الذى تجربة النيابة العامة الاحكام المقررة امام قاضى التحقيق .
ويكون الحكم على الشاهد الذى يمتنع عن الحضور امام النيابة العامة والذى يحضر ويمتنع عن الاجابة  من القاضى الجزئى فى الجهة التى طلبت حضور الشاهد فيها حسب الاحوال المعتادة .

مادة 208مكررا:
ملغاة بالقانون رقم 107 لسنة 1962 .

مادة 208:
فى الاحوال التى تقوم فيها من التحقيق ادلة كافية على جدية الاتهام فى اى من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى الباب الرابع من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات وغيرها من الجرائم التى تقع على الاموال المملوكة للدولة او الهيئات او المؤسسات العمة والواحدات التابعة لها او غيرها من الاشخاص الاعتبارية العامة وكذا فى الجرائم التى يوجب القنون فيها على المحكمة ان تقضى من تلقاء نفسها برد المبالغ اوقيمة الاشياء محل الجريمة او تعويض الجهة المجنى عليها اذا قدرت النيابة العامة ان الامر يقتضى اتخاذ تدابير تحفظية على اموال المتهم بما فى ذلك منعة من التصرف فيها او ارداتها واجب عليها ان تعرض الامر على المحكمة الجنائية المختصة طالبة الحكم بذلك ضمانا لتنفيذ ما عسى ان يقضى بة من غرامة او رد او تعويض .
وللنائب العام عند الضرورة او فى الاستعجال ان يامر مؤقتا بمنع المتهم او زوجة او اولادة القصر من التصرف فى اموالها او ادراتها ويجب ان يشتمل امر المنع من الادارة على تعين من يدير الاموال المتحفظ عليها وعلى النائب العام فى جميع الاحوال ان يعرض امر المنع على المحكمة الجنائية المختصة خلال سبعة ايام على الاكثر من تاريخ صدورة بطلب الحكم بالمنع من التصرف او الادارة والااعتبر الامر كان لم يكن .
وتصجر المحكمة الجنائية المختصة كمها فى الحالات السابقة بعد سماع اقوال ذوى الشان خلال مدة لاتجاوز خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ عرض الامر عليها وتفصل المحكمة فى مدى استمرار العمل بالامر الوقتى المسار الية فى الفقرة السابقة كلما رات وجها لتاجيل نظر الطلب ويجب ان يشمل الحكم على الاسباب التى بنى عليها وان يشمل المنع من الادارة تعين من يدير الاموال المتحفظ عليها بعد اخذ راى النيابة العامة .
ويجوز للمحكمة بناء على طلب النيابة العامة ان تشمل حكمها اى مال لزوج المتهم او اولادة القصر اذا توافرت ادلة كافية على انة متحصل من الجريمة موضوع التحقيق وال اليهم من المتهم وذلك بعد ادخالهم فى الطلب .
وعلى من يعين ان يتسلم الاموال المتحفظ عليها ويبادر الى جردها بحضور ذوى الشان وممثل للنيابة العامة او خبير تندبة المحكمة اة تتبع فى ان الجرد احكام المادتين 965،989 من قانون المرفعات المدنية والتجارية ويلتزم من يعين للادارة بالمحافظة على الاموال ويحسن ادارتها وردها مع غلتها المقبوضة طبقا للاحكام المقررة فى القانون المدنى بشان الوكالة فى الاعمال الادارة والوديعة والحراسة وذلك على النحو الذى يصدر بتنظيمة قرار من وزير العدل .

مادة 208:
 لكل من صدر ضدة حكم بالمنع من التصرف او الادارة ان يتظلم منة امام المحكمة الجنائية المختصة بعد انقضاء ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ الحكم فاذا رفض تظلمة فلى ان يتقدم بتظلم جديد كلما انقضت ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ الحكم برفض التظلم .
كما يجوز لمن صدر ضدة حكم بالمنع من التصرف او الادارة ولكل ذى شان ان يتظلم من اجراءت تنفيذة .
ويحصل التظلم بتقرير فى قلم كتاب المحكمة الجنائية المختصة وعلى رئيس المحكمة ان يحدد جلسة لنظر التظلم يعلن بها المتظلم خلال مدة لاتجاوز خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ التقرير بة .
وللمحكمة المختصة اثناء نظر الدعوى – من تلقاء نفسها او بناء على طلب النيابة العامة او ذوى الشان – ان تحكم بانهاء المنع من التصرف او الادارة المقضى به او تعديل نطاقة او اجراءات التنفيذ .
ويجب ان يبن الامر الصادر بالتصرف فى الدعوى الجنائية او الحكم الصادر فيها مايتبع فى شان التدابير التحفظية المشار اليها فى المادة السابقة .
وفى جميع الاحوال ينتهى المنع من التصرف او الادارة بصدور قرار بان لاوجة لاقامة الدعوى الجنائية او بصدور حكم نهائى فيها بالبراءة او بتمام تنفيذ العقوبات المالية والتعويضات المقضى بهما.
ولايحتج عند تنفيذ الحكم الصادر بالغرامة او برد المبالغ او قيمة الاشياء محل الجريمة او بتعويض الجهة المجنى عليها بحسب الاحوال باى تصرف يصدر بالمخالفة للامر او الحكم المشار اليهما فى المادة السابقة من تاريخ قيد اى منهما فى سجل خاص يصدر بتنظيمة قرار من وزير العدل ويكون لكل ذى شان حق الاطلاع على هذا السجل .

مادة 208:
للمحكمة عند الحكم برد المبالغ او قيمة الاشياء محل الجرائم المشار اليها فى المادة 208مكررا او بتعويض الجهة المجنى عليها فيها ان بناء على طلب النيابة العامة او المدعى بالحقوق المدنية بحسب الأحوال وبعد سماع أقوال ذوى الشأن بتنفيذ هذا الحكم فى أموال زوج المتهم وأولاده القصر اذا ثبت أنهم الت اليهم من المتهم وأنها متحصلة من الجريمة المحكوم فيها .

مادة 208 مكررا :
لا يحول انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بالوفاة قبل أو بعد احالتها الى المحكمة دون قضائها بالرد فى الجرائم المنصوص عيها فى المواد 112 ، 113 فقرة أولى وثانية ورابعة ، 113 مكررا فقرة أولى ، 114 ، 115 من قانون العقوبات 
وعلى المحكمة أن تأمر بالرد فى مواجهة الورثة والموصى لهم وكل من أفاد فائدة جدية من الجريمة ليكون الحكم بالرد نافذا فى أموال كلا منهم بقدر ما استفاد .
ويجب أن تندب المحكمة ماميا للدفاع عمن وجه اليهم طلب الرد اذا لم ينيبوا من يتولى الدفاع عنهم .

مادة 209 :
اذا رأت النيابة العامة بعد التحقيق أنه لا وجه لاقامة الدعوى تصدر أمرا بذلك وتأمر بالافراج عن المتهم المحبوس ما لم يكن محبوسا لسبب اخر ولا يكون صدور الامر بألا وجه لاقامة الدعوى فى الجنايات إلا من المحامى العام أو من يقوم مقامه .
ويجب أن يشمل الأمر على الأسباب التى بنى عليها ويعلن الأمر للمدعى بالحقوق المدنية واذا كان قد توفى يكون الإعلان لورثته جملة فى محل اقامته .

مادة 210 :
للمدعى بالحقوق المدنية الطعن فى الأمر الصادر من النيابة العامة بأن لا وجه لاقامة الدعوى الا اذا كان صادر فى تهمة موجودة ضد موظف أو مستخدم عام أو أحد رجال الضبط لجريمة وقعت منه أثناء تأدية وظيفته أو بسببها ما لم تكن من الجرائم المشار اليها فى المادة 123 من قانون العقوبات .
ويحصل الطعن بتقرير فى قلم الكتاب فى ميعاد عشرة ايام من تاريخ اعلان المدعى بالحق المدنى بالامر .\
ويرفع الطعن الى محكمة الجنايات والى محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة فى مواد الجنح والمخالفات ويتبع فى رفعه والفصل فيه الأحكام المقررة فى شأن استئناف الأوامر الصادرة من قاضى التحقيق .

مادة 211 :
للنائب العام أن يلغى الأمر المذكور فى مدة الثلاثة أشهر التاليه لصدوره ما لم يكن قد صدر قرار من محكمة الجنايات أو من محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدا فى غرفة المشورة بحسب الأحوال برفض الطعن فى هذا الأمر 

مادة 212 :
ملغاة بقانون رقم 170 لسنة 1981 .

مادة 213 :
الأمر الصادر من النيابة العامة بأنه لا وجه لاقامة الدعوى وفقا للمادة 209 لا يمنع من العودة الى التحقيق اذا ظهرت أدلة جديدة طبقا للمادة 197 .

مادة 214 :
اذا رأت النيابة العامة بعد التحقيق أن الواقعة جناية أو جنحة أو مخالفة وأن الأدلة على المتهم كافية رفعت الدعوى الى المحكمة المختصة ويكون ذلك فى مواد المخالفات والجنح بطريق تكليف المتهم بالحضور أمام المحمة الجزئية ما لم تكن الجريمة من الجنح التى تقع بواسطة الصحف أو غيرها عن الطريق النشر – عدا الجنح المضرة بأفراد الناس فتحيلها النيابة العامة الى محكمة الجنايات مباشرة .
وترفع الدعوى فى مواد الجنايات باحالتها من المحامى العام أو من يقوم مقامه الى محكمة الجنايات بتقرير اتهام تبين فيه الجريمة المسندة الى المتهم بأركانها المكونة لها وكافة الظروف المشددة أو المخففة للعقوبة ومواد القانون المراد تطبيقهاوترفق به قائمة بمؤدى أقوال شهوده وأدلة الإثبات ويندب المحامى العام من تلقاء نفسه محاميا لكل منهم بجناية صدر أمر باحالتة الى محكمة الجنايات اذا لم يكن قد وكل محاميا للدفاع عنه وتعلن النياة العامة الخصوم بالأمر الصادر بالإحالة الى محكمة الجنايات خلال العشرة ايام التالية لصدوره .
ويراعى فى جميع الأحوال حكم الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 63 .
على أنه اذا شمل التحقيق أكثر من جريمة واحدة من اختصاص محاكم درجة واحدة وكانت مرتبطة تحال جميعها بأمر احالة واحد الى المحكمة المختصة مكانا باحداها فاذا كانت الجرائم من اختصاص محاكم من درجات مختلفة تحال الى المحكمة الأعلى درجة وفى أحوال الارتباط التى يجب فيها رفع الدعوى عن جميع الجرائم أمام محكمة واحدة اذا كانت بعض الجرائم من اختصاص المحاكم العادية وبعضها من اختصاص محاكم خاصة يكون رفع الدعوى بجميع الجرائم أمام المحاكم العادية ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك .

مادة 214 مكرراً :
اذا صدر – بعد صدور الامر بالاحالة ما يستوجب اجراء تحقيقات تكميلية فعلى النيابة العامة ان تقوم باجراءاها وتقدم المحضر الى المحكمة .

مادة 214 مكررا :
يرسل ملف القضية الى قلم كتاب الاستئناف فورا طلب محامى المتهم أجلا للاطلاع عليه يحدد له رئيس المحكمة ميعادا لا يجاوز عشرة أيام يبقى خلالها ملف القضية فى قلم الكتاب حتى يتسنى له الاطلاع عليه من غير أن ينقل من هذا القلم 
وعلى الخصوم ان يعلنوا شهودهم الذين لم تدرج أسماؤهم فى القائمة سالفة الذكر على يد محضر بالحضور بالجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى وذلك مع تحمل نفقات الإعلان وإيداع مصاريف انتقال الشهود .



الكتاب الثانى
فى المحاكم

الباب الأول 
فى الاختصاص

الفصل الأول
فى اختصاص المحاكم الجنائية
فى المواد الجنائية

مادة 215 :
تحكم المحكمة الجزئية فى كل فعل بعد بمقتضى القانون مخالفة أو جنحة عذا الجنح التى تقع بواسطة الصحف أو غيرها عن طريق النشر  على غير الأفراد .

مادة 216 :
تحكم محكمة الجنايات فى كل فعل يعد بمقتضى القانون جناية وفى الجنح التى تقع بواسطة الصحف أو غيرها عن طريق النشر عدا الجنح المضرة بافراد الناس وغيرها من الجرائم التى ينص القانون على اختصاصاها بها .

مادة 217 :
يتعين الاختصام بالمكان الذى وقعت فيه الجريمة أو الذى يقيم فيه المتهم أو الذى يقبض عليه فيه .

مادة 218 :
فى حالة الشروع تعتبر الجريمة أنها وقعت فى كل محل فيه عمل من أعمال البدء فى التنفيذ وفى الجرائم المستمرة تعتبر مكانا للجريمة كل محل تقوم به فى حالة الاستمرار .
وفى جرائم الاعتياد والجرائم المتتابعة يعتبر مكانا للجريمة كل محل يقع فيه أحد الأفعال الداخلة فيها .

مادة 219 :
اذا وقعت فى الخارج جريمة من الجرائم التى تسري عليها أحكام القانون المصرى ولم يكن لمرتكبها محل اقامة فى مصر ولك يضبط فيها ترفع عليه الدعوى فى الجنايات أمام محكمة جنايات القاهرة وفى الجنح أمام محكمة عابدين الجزئية .

الفصل الثانى
فى اختصاص المحاكم الجنائية فى المسائل المدنية
التى يتوقف عليها

الفصل فى الدعوى الجنائية


مادة 220 :
يجوز رفع الدعوى المدنية مهما بلغت قيمتها بتعويض الضرر الناشئ عن الجريمة أمام المحاكم الجنائية لنظرها مع الدعوى الجنائية .

مادة 221 :
تختص المحكمة الجنائية بالفصل فى جميع المسائل التى يتوقف عليها الحكم فى الدعوى الجنائية المرفوعة أمامها ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك .

مادة 222 :
اذا كان الحكم فى الدعوى الجنائية يتوقف على نتيجة الفصل فى دعوى جنائية اخرى وجب وقف الأولى حتى يتم الفصل فى الثانية .

مادة 223 :
اذا كان الحكم فى الدعوى الجنائية يتوقف على الفصل مسألة من مسائل الأحوال الشخصية جاز للمحكمة الجنائية ان توقف الدعوى وتحدد للمتهم أو للمدعى بالحقوق المدنية أو المجنى عليه على حسب الأحوال أجلا لرفع المسألة المذكورة الى الجهة ذات الاختصاص ولا يمنع وقف الدعوى من اتخاذ الاجراءات أو التحفظات الضرورية أو المستعجلة .

مادة 224 :
اذا انقضى الاجل المشار اليه فى المادة السابعة ولم ترفع الدعوى الى الجهة ذات الاختصاص يجوز للمحكمة أن تصرف النظر عن وقف الدعوى وتفصل فيها .
كما يجوز لها أن تحدد للخصم أجلا أخر اذا رأت ان هناك أسبابا مقبولة تبرر ذلك .

مادة 225 : 
تتبع المحاكم الجنائية فى المسائل الغير جنائية التى تفصل فيها تبعا للدعوى الجنائية طرق الاثبات المقررة فى القانون الخاص بتلك المسائل .

مادة 226 :
اذا قدمت دعوى عن جريمة واحدة أو عدة جرائم مرتبطة الى جهتين من جهات التحقيق أو الحكم تابعين لمحكمة ابتدائة واحدة وقررت كل منها نهائيا اختصاصها أو عدم اختصاصاها وكان الاختصاص منحصرا فيهما يرفع طلب تعيين بالجهة التى  تفصل فيها الى دائرة الجنح المستأنفة بالمحكمة الابتدائية .


مادة 227 :
اذا صدر حكمان بالاختصاص أو بعدم الاختصاص من جهتين تابعين لمحكمتين ابتدائيتين أو من محكمتين ابتدائيتين أو من محكمتين من محاكم الجنايات أو من محكمة عادية أو محكمة استثنائية يرفع طلب تعيين المحكمةالمختصة الى محكمة النقض .

مادة 228 :
لكل من الخصوم فى الدعوى تقديم طلب تعيين للمحكمة التى تفصل فيها بعريضة مشفوعة بالأوراق المؤيدة لهذا الطلب 

مادة 229 :
تأمر المحكمة بعد اطلاعها على الطلب بإيداع الأوراق فى قلم الكتاب ليطلع عليها كل من الخصوم الباقيين ويقدم مذكرة باقواله فى مدة العشرة أيام التالية لاعلانه بالإيداع ويترتب على أمر الإيداع وقف السير فى الدعوى المقدم بشانها الطلب ما لم ترى المحكمة غير ذلك .

مادة 230 :
تعيين محكمة النقض أو المحمة الابتدائية بعد الاطلاع على اوراق المحكمة أو الجهة التى تتولى السير فى الدعوى وتفصل أيضا فى شأن الاجراءات والأحكام التى تكون قد صدرت من المحاكم الاخرى التى قضت بالغاء اختصاصها .

مادة 231 :
اذا رفض الطلب  يجوز الحكم على الطالب اذا كان غير النيابة العامة أو من يقوم بوظيفتها لدى جهات القضاء الاستئنافية بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسة جنيهات .


الباب الثانى
فى محاكم المخالفات والجنح

الفصل الأول
فى إعلان الخصوم

مادة 232 :
تحال الدعوى الى محكمة الجنح والمخالفات بناء على أمر يصدر من قاضى التحقيق او محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة أو بناء على تكليف المتهم مباشرة بالحضور من قبل أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة أو من المدعى بالحقوق المدنية .
ويجوز الاستغناء عن تكليف المتهم بالحضور اذا حضر الجلسة ووجهت اليه التهمة من النيابة العامة وقبل المحكمة .
ومع ذلك فلا يجوز للمدعى بالحقةق المدنية أن يرفع الدعوى الى المحكمة بتكليف خصمه مباشرة بالحضور أمامها فى الحالتين الاتيتين :
أأولا :	
اذا صدر أمر من قاضى التحقيق او النيابة العامة بأن لإقامة الدعوى ولم يستأنف المدعى بالحقوق المدنية هذا الأمر فى الميعاد أو استأنفه فأيدته محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة .

ثانيا :
اذا كانت الدعوى موجهة ضد موظفة او مستخدم عام أو أحد رجال الضبط أو أحد رجال الضبط لجريمة وقعت منه أثناء تأدية وظيفته أو بسببها ما لم تكن من الجرائم المشار إليها فى المادة 123 من قانون العقوبات .

مادة 233 :
يكون تكليف الخصوم أمام المحكمة قبل انعقاد الجلسة بيوم كامل في المخالفات ، وبثلاثة أيام كاملة علي الاقل في الجنح غير مواعيد مسافة الطريق ، وذلك بناء علي طلب النيابة العامة أو المدعي بالحقوق المدنية .
وتذكر في ورقة التكليف بالحضور التهمة ومواد القانون التي تنص علي العقوبة .
ويجوز فى حالة التلبس وفى الحالات التى يكون فيها التهم محبوسا احتياطيا فى احدى الجنح أن يكون التكليف بالحضور بغير ميعاد فإذا حضر المتهم وطلب اعطاءه ميعادا لتحضير دفاعه  تأذن له المحكمة بالميعاد المقرر بالفقرة الأولى .

مادة 234 :
تعلن ورقى التلكيف بالحضور لشخص المعلن ةاليه أو فى محل اقامته بالطرق المقررة فى قانون المرافعات    فى المواد المدنية التجارية 
ويجوز فى مواد المخالفات اعلان ورقة التكليف بالحضور بواسطة أحد رجال السلطة العامة كما يجوز ذلك فى مواد الجنح التى يينها وزير العدل بقرار منه مع موافقة وزير الداخلية . 
واذا لم يؤد البحث الى معرفة محل اقامة المتهم يسلم الإعلان للسلطة الإدارية التابع لها اخر محل كان يقيم فيه فى مصر ويعتبر المكان الذى وقعت فيه الجريمة محل إقامة المتهم ما لم يثبت خلاف ذلك .

مادة 235 :
يمكن اعلان المحبوسين الى مأمور السجن أو من يقوم مقامه ويكون اعلان الضباط وضباط الصف والعساكر الذين فى خدمة الجيش الى ادارة الجيش .
وعلى من يجب تسليم الصورة اليه فى الحاليتن المذكورتين أن يوقع على الصل بذلك واذا امتنع عن التسليم أو التوقيع يحكم عليه قاضى المواد الجزئية بغرامة لا تزيد عن خمسة جنيهات واذا أصر بعد ذلك على امتناعة تسلم الصورة الى النيابة العامة بالمحكمة التابع لها المحضر لتليمها اليه أو الى المطوب اعلانه شخصيا .

مادة 236 :
الخصوم أن يطلعوا على أوراق الدعوى بمجرد اعلانهم بالحضور أمام المحكمة .

الفصل الثانى
فى حضور الخصوم

مادة 237 :
يجب على المتهم فى جنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس الذى يوجب القانون تنفيذة فور صدور الحكم به أن يحضر بنفسه .
أما الجنح الأخرى وفى المخالفات فيجوز له أن ينيب عنه وكيلا لتقديم دفاه وهذا مع عدم الإخلال بما للمحكمة من احق فى أن تأمر بحضوره شخصيا .


مادة 238 : 
اذا لم يحضر الخصم المكلف بالحضور حسب القانون فى اليوم المبين بورقة التكليف بالحضور ولم يرسل وكيلا عنه فى الأحوال التى يسوغ فيها ذلك يجوز الحكم فى غيبته بعد الاطلاع على الوراق إلا اذا كانت ورقة التكليف بالحضور قد سلمت لشخصه وتبين للمحكمة انه لا مبرر لعدم حضوره فيعتبر الحكم حضوريا .
ويجوز للمحكمة بدلا من الحكم غيابيا أن تؤجل الدعوى الى جلسة تاليه وتأمر بإعادة اعلان الخصم فى موطنه مع تنبيه الى انه اذا تخلف عن الحضور عن الحضور فى هذه الجلسة يعتبر الحكم الذى يصدر حضوريا فإذا لم يحضر وتبين للمحكمة الا مبرر لعدم حضوره يعتبر الحكم حضوريا . 

مادة  239 : 
يعتبر الحكم حضوريا بالنسبة الى كل من يحضر من الخصوم عند النداء على الدعوى ولو غادر الجلسة بعد ذلك أو تخلف عن الحضور فى الجلسات التى تؤجل اليها الدعوى بدون ان يقدم عذرا مقبولا .

مادة 240 :
اذا رفعت الدعوى على عدة أشخاص عن واقعة واحدة وحضر بعضهم وتخلف البعض الاخر رغم تكليفهم بالحضور حسب القانون فعلى المحكمة أن تؤجل الدعوى الى جلسة تاليه حسب القانون فعلى المحكمة أن تؤجل الدعوى الى جلسة تالية وتأمر باعادة اعلان من تخلف فى موطنه مع تنبيههم الى أنهم اذا تخلفوا عن الحضور فى هذه الجلسة يعتبر الحكم الذى يصدر حضوريا فإذا لم يحضروا وتبين للمحكمة الا مبرر لعدم حضورهم يعتبر الحكم حضوريا بالنسبة لهم .

مادة 241 :
فى الأحوال المتقدمة التى يعتبر الحكم فيها حضوريا يجب على المحكمة أن تحقق فى الدعوى أمامها كما لو كان الخصمحاضرا .
ولا تقبل المعارضة فى الحكم الصادر فى هذه الأحوال إلا اذا أثبت المحكوم عليه قيام عذر منعه من الحضور ولم يستطع تقديمه قبل الحكم وكان استئنافه غير جائز .

مادة : 242 :
اذا حضر الخصم قبل انتهاء الجلسة التى صدر فيها الحكم عليه فى غيبته وجب اعادة نظر الدعوى فى حضوره .

الفصل الثالث
فى حفظ النظام فى الجلسة

مادة 243 : 
ضبط الجلسة وادارتها منوطان برئيسها وله فى سبيل ذلك أن يخرج من قاعدة الجلسة من يخل بنظام فإن لم يمتثل وتمادى كان للمحكمة أن تحكم على الفور بحسبه أربعا وعشرين ساعة أو بتغريمه عشرة جنيهات ويكون حكمها بذلك غير جائز استئنافه فإذا كان الإخلال قد وقع عليه أثناء النعقاده الجلسة ما لرئيس المصلحة توقيعه من الجزاءات التأديبية 
وللمحكمة الى ما قبل انتهاء الجلسة أن ترجع عن الحكم الذى تصدره .

مادة 244 :
اذا وقعت جنحة أو مخالفة فى الجلسة يجوز للمحكمة أن تقيم الدعوى على المتهم فى الحال وتحكم فيها بعد أقوال للنيابة ودفاع المتهم .
ولا يتوقف رفع الدعوى فى هذه الحالة على شكوى أو طلب اذا كانت الجريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 3 ، 8 ، 9 من هذا القانون أما اذا وقعت جناية يصدر رئيس المحكمة أمرا لاحالة المتهم الى النيابة العامة بدون اخلال بحكم المادة 13 من هذا القانون .
وفى جميع الأحوال يحرر رئيس المحكمة محضرا ويأمر بالقبض على المتهم اذا اقتضى الحال ذلك .

مادة 245 :
استثناء من الأحكام المنصوص عليها فى المادتين السابقتين اذا وقع من المحامى اثناء قيامه بواجبه فى الجلسة وبسببه ما يجوز اعتباره تشويشا مخلا بالنظام أو ما يستدعى مؤاخذته جنائيا والى رئيس المحكمة اذا كان ما وقع منه يستدعى مؤاخذته تأديبيا .
وفى الحالتين لا يجوز أن يكون رئيس الجلسة التى وقع فيها الحادث أو أحد أعضائها عضوا فى الهيئة التى تنظر الدعوى .

مادة 246 :
الجرائم التى تقع فى الجلسة ولم تقم المحكمة فيها حال النعقادها يكون نظرها وفقا للقواعد العادية .


الفصل الرابع
فى تنحى القضاة وردهم عن الحكم

مادة 247 :
يمتنع عل القاضى أن يشترك  القاضى ان يشترك فى نظر الدعوى اذا كانت الجريمة قد وقعت عليه شخصيا أو اذا كان قد قام فى الدعوى بعمل مامور الضبط القضائى او بوظيفة شهادة أو باشر عملا من أعمال الخبرة .
ويتمنع الخبرة .

ويمتنع عليه كذلك أن يشترك فى الحكم اذا كان قد قام فى الدعوى بعمل من اعمال التحقيق أو الإحالة أو أن يشترك فى الحكم فى الطعن اذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه صادرا منه .

مادة  248 :
للخصوم رد القضاة عن الحكم فى الحالات الواردة فى المادة السابقة وفى سائر حالات الرد المبينة فى قانون المرافعات فى المواد المدنية والتارية .
ولا يجوز رد أعضاء النيابة العامة ولا مأمورى الضبط القضائى .
ويعتبر المجنى عليه فيما يتعلق بطلب الرد بمثابه خصم فى الدعوى .

مادة 249 :
يتعين على القاضى اذا قام به سبب من أسباب الرد أن يصرح به للمحكمة لتفصل فى أمر تنحية فى غرفة المشورة وعلى القاضى الجزئى ان يطرح المر على رئيس المحكمة حسب الحوال للفصل فيه .

مادة 250 :
يتبع فى نظر طلب الرد والحكم فيه القواعد المنصوص عليها فى قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية .

الفصل الخامس
فى الإدعاء بالحقوق المدنية

مادة 251 :
لمن لحقة ضرر من الجريمة أن يقيم نفسة مدعيا بحقوق مدينة أمام المحكمة المنظور أمامها الدعوي الجنائية ، في اية حالة كانت عليها الدعوي حتي صدور القرار باقفال باب المرفقة طبقا للمادة 275 ، ولا يقبل منه ذلك امام المحمكة الاستئنافية .
ويحصل الدعاء مدنيا باعلان المتهم علي يد محضر أو بطلب في الجلسة المنظورة فيها الدعوي ، إذا كان المتهم حاضرا والا وجب تأجيل الدعوي وتكليف المدعي باعلان المتهم بطلباتة إلية .
فإذا كان قد سبق قبولة في التحقيق بهذه الصفة ، فاحالة الدعوي الجنائية إلي المحكمة تشمل الدعوي المينة .
ولا يجوز أن يترتب علي تدخل المدعي بالحقوق المدنية تأخير الفصل في الدعوي الجنائية ، والا حكمت المحكمة بعدم قبول دخولة .

مادة 251 :
لا يجوز الادعاء بالحقوق المدنية وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون الا عن الضرر الشخصي المباشر الناشئ عن الجريمة والمحقق الوقوع حالا أو مستقبلا .

مادة 252 : 
إذا كان لحق ضرر فاقد الاهلية ولم يكن له من يمثلة قانونا ، جاز للمحكمة المرفوقة أمامها الدعوي الجنائية بناء علي طلب النيابة العامة أن تعين له وكيلا ليدعي بالحقوق المدنية بالنيابة عنه ولا يترتب علي ذلك في أية حال الزامة بالمصاريف القاضئ .

مادة 253 :
ترفع الدعوي المدنية بتعويض الضرر علي المتهم بالجريمة إذا كان بالغا وعلي من يمثلة إذا كان فاقد الاهلية فان لم يكن له من يمثلة وجب علي المحمكة أن تعين من يمثلة طبقا للمادة السابقة .
ويجوز رفع الدعوي ايضا علي المسئولين عن الحقوق المدنية عن فعل المتهم . وللنيابة العامة أن تدخل المسئولين عن الحقوق المدنية ولو لم يكن في الدعوي مدع بحقوق مدينة للحكم عليها بالمصاريف المستحقة للحكومة .
ولا يجوز امام المحاكم الجنائية أن ترفع دعوي الضمان ، ولا أن يدخل في الدعوي غير المدعي بالحقوق المدنية والمسئول عن الحقوق المدنية والمؤمن لدية .

مادة 254 : 
للمسئول عن الحقوق المدنية أن يدخل من تلقاء نفسة في الدعوي الجنائية ، في أية حالة كانت عليها وللنيابة العامة والمدعي بالحقوق المدنية المعارضة في القبول تدخلة .

مادة 255 : 
يجب على المدعى  بالحقوق المدنية أن يعين له محلا فى البلدة الكائن فيها مركز المحكمة ، ما لم يكن مقيما فيها ويكون ذلك بتقرير فى قلم الكتاب وإلا صح اعلان الأوراق إليه بتسليمها الى قلم الكتاب .


مادة 256 :
على المدعى بالحقوق المدنية أن يدفع الرسوم القضائية وعليه أن يودع مقدما الأمانة التى تقدرها النيابة العامة أو قاضى التحقيق أو المحكمة على ذمة أتعاب ومصاريف الخبراء والشهود وغيرهم .
وعليه أيضا ايداع الأمانة اتكميلية التى قد تلزم أثناء سير الإجراءات .

مادة 257 :
لكل من المتهم والمسئول عن الحقوق المدنية والنيابة العامة أن يعارض فى الجلسة فى قبول المدعى بالحقوق المدنية اذا كانت الدعوى المدنية غير جائزة أو غير مقبولة وتفصل المحكمة فى المعارضة بعد سماع أقاول الخصوم .

مادة 258 :
لا يمنع القرار الصادر من قاضى التحقيق بعدم قبول المدعى بالحقوق المدنية من الادعاء مدنيا بعد ذلك أمام المحكمة الجنائية أو من رفع دعواه أمام المحكمة المدنية .
ولا يترتب على القرار الصادر  من المحكمة بقبول الدعوى المدنية بطلان الإجراءات التى لم يشترك فيها المدعى بالحقوق المدنية قبل ذلك 
والقرار الصادر من قاضى التحقيق بقبول المدعى بالحقوق المدنية لا يلزم المحكمة المرفوعة أمامها الدعوى .

مادة 258 مكرراً :
يجوز رفع الدعوى المدنية قبل المؤمن لديه التعويض الضرر الناشئ عن الجريمة أمام المحكمة التى تنظر الدعوى الجنائية .
وتسري على المؤمن لديه جميع الأحكام الخاصة بالمسئول عن الحقوق المدنية المنصوص عليه فى هذا القانون .

مادة 259 :
تنقضى الدعوى المدنية بمدى المدة المقررة فى القانون المدنى ومع ذلك لا تنقضى بالتقادم الدعوى المدنية الناشئة عن الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى افقرة اثانية من المادة 15 من هذا القانون والتى تقع بعد تاريخ العمل به .
واذا انقضت الدعوى الجنائية بعد رفعها لسبب من الأسباب الخاصة بها فلا تأثير لذلك فى سير الدعوى امدنية المرفوعة معها .

مادة 260 :
للمدعى بالحقوق المدنية أن يترك دعواه فى أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى ويلزم بدفع المصاريف السابقة على ذلك مع عدم الإخلال بحق المتهم فى التعويضات ان كان لها وجه .
ولا يكون لهذا الترك تأثير على الدعوى الجنائية ومع ذلك اذا كانت الدعوى قد رفعت بطريق الادعاء المباشر فإنه يجب فى حالتى ترك الدعوى المدنية واعتبار المدعى بالحقوق المدنية تاركا دعواه الحكم بترك الدعوى الجنائية ما لم تطلب النيابة العامة الفصل فيها ويترتب على الحكم بترك الدعوى الجنائية سقوط حق المدعى نفسه فى الادعاء مدنيا عن ذات الفعل أمام المحكمة الجنائية .

مادة 261 :
يعتبر تركا للدعوى عدم حضور المع أمام المحكمة بغير عذر مقبول بعد اعلانه لشخصة أو عدم ارساله وكيلا عنه وكذلك عدم ابدائه طلبان بالجلسة .

مادة 262 :
اذا ترك المدع بالحقوق المدنية دعواه المرفوعة أمام المحاكم الجنائية يجوز له أن يرفعها أمام المحاكم المدنية ما لم يكن قد صرح بترك الحق المرفوع به الدعوى .

مادة 263 :
يترتب على ترك المدعى بالحقوق المدنية دعواه أو عدم قبوله مدعيا بحقوق مدنيةاستبعاد المسئول عن الحقوق المدنية من الدعوى اذا كان دخوله فيها بناء على طلب المدعى .

مادة 264 :
اذا رفع من ناله ضرر من الجريمة دعواه بطلب التعويض الى المحكمة المدنية ثم رفعت الدعوى الجنائية جاز له اذا ترك أمام المحكمة المدنية ان يرفعها الى المحكمة الجنائية مع الدعوى الجنائية .

مادة 265 :
اذا رفعت الدعوى المدنية أمام المحاكم المدنية يجب وقف الفصل فيها حتى يحكم نهائيا فى الدعوى المدنية المقامة قبل رفعها أو فى أثناء السير فيها .
على انه اذا أوقف الفصل فى الدعوى الجنائية لجنون المتهم يفصل فى الدعوى المدنية .

مادة 266 :
يتبع الفصل فى الدعوى المدنية التى ترفع أمام المحاكم الجنائية الاجراءات المقررة بهذا القانون .

مادة267 :
للمتهم ان يطلب المدعى بالحقوق المدنية أمام المحاكم الجنائية بتعويض الضرر الذى لحقه بسبب رفع الدعوى المدنيى عليه إن كان ذلك وجه وله كذلك أن يقيم عليه لذات السبب الدعوى المباشرة أمام ذات المحكمة بتهمة البلاغ الكاذب أن كان لذلك وجه وذلك بتكليفه مباشرة بالحضور أمامها ويجوز الاستغناء عن هذا التكليف اذا حضر المدعى بالحقوق المدنية الجلسة ووجه اليه المتهم وقبل المحاكمة .

الفصل السادس
فى نظر الدعوى وترتيب الاجراءات فى الجلسة

يجب ان تكون الجلسة علنية ويجوز للمحكمة مع ذلك مراعاة للنظام العام أو مافظة على الاداب أن تأمر سماع الدعوى كلها أو بعضها فى جلسة سرية أو تمنع فئات معينة من الحضور فيها .

مادة 269 :
يجب أن يحضر أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة جلسات المحاكم الجنائية وعلى المحكمة أن تسمع أقواله وتفصل فيه .

مادة 270 :
يحضر المتهم الجلسة بغير قيود ولا اغلال انما تجرى عليه الملاحظة اللازمة .
ولا يجوز  ابعادة عن الجلسة أثناء نظر الدعوى الا اذا وقع منه تشويش يستدعى ذلك وفى هذه الحالة تستمر الاجراءات الى أن يمكن السير فيها بحضوره وعلى المحكمة أن توقفه على ما تم فى غيبته من الاجراءات .

مادة 271 :
يبدا التحقيق فى الجلسة بالمناداه على الخصوم والشهود ويسال المتهم عن اسمه ولقبه وسنه وصناعته ومحل اقامته ومولده وتتلى التهمة الموجهة اليه بأمر افحالة أو بورقة التكليف بالحضور على حسب الأحوال ثم تقدم النيابة العامة والمدعى بالحقوق المدنية ان وجد طلباتهما .
وبعد ذلك يسأل المتهم عما اذا كان  معترفا بارتكاب الفعل المسند اليه فان اعترف جاز للمحكمه الاكتفاء باعترافه والحكم عليه بغير سماع الشهود ةالا فتسمع شهاده الشهود الاثبات ,ويكفى توجيه الاسئله للشهود من النيابه ,ثم من المتهم ثم المسئول عن الحقوق المدنيه,
وللنيابه العامه و المجنى عليه وللمدعى بالحقوق المدنيه ان يستجوبوا الشهود الضكورين مره ثانيه ,لايضاح الوقائع التى ادوا الشهاده عنها فى اجوابتهم,

ماده 272:
بعد سماع شهود الاثبات يسمع شهود النفى ويسالون بمعرفه التهم اولا .ثمبمعرفه المسئول عن الحقوق المدنيه.ثم بمعلرفه النيابه العامه ,ثم بمعرفه المجنى عليه, ثم بمعرفه المدعى بالحقوق المدنيه,وللمتهموالمسئولعن الحقوق المدنيه ان يوخها للشهود المذكرين اسئله مره ثانيه لايضاح الوقائع التى أدوا الشهادة عنها فى أجوبتهم عن الأسئلة التى وجهت إليهم. 
ولكل من الخصوم أن يطلب إعادة سماع الشهود المذكورين لإيضاح أو تحقيق الوقائع التى أدوا الشهادة عنها، أو أن يطلب سماع شهود غيرهم لهذا الغرض.

مادة 273:
للمحكمة فى أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى أن توجه للشهود أى سؤال ترى لزومه لظهور الحقيقة، أو تأذن للخصوم بذلك.
ويجب عليها منع توجيه أسئلة للشاهد، إذا كانت غير متعلقة بالدعوى أو غير جائزة القبول، ويجب عليه أن تمنع عن الشاهد كل كلام بالتصريح أو التلميح وكل إشارة، ما ينبنى عليه اضطراب أفكاره أو تخويفه.
ولها أن تمتنع عن سماع شهادة شهود عن وقائع ترى أنها واضحة وضوحاً كافياً.

مادة 274:
لا يجوز استجواب المتهم إلا إذا قبل ذلك.
وإذا ظهر أثناء الواقعة والمناقشة بعض الوقائع، يرى لزوم تقديم إيضاحات عنها من المتهم لظهور الحقيقة، يلفته القاضى إليها، ويرخص له بتقديم تلك الإيضاحات.
وإذا امتنع المتهم عن الإجابة، أو إذا كانت أقواله فى الجلسة مخالفة لأقواله فى محصر جمع الاستدلالات أو التحقيق، جاز للمحكمة أن تأمر بتلاوة أقواله الأولى.

مادة 275:
بعد سماع شهادة الشهود الإثبات وشهود النفى يجوز للنيابة العامة وللمتهم ولكل من باقى الخصوم فى الدعوى أن يتكلم.
وفى كل الأحوال يكون المتهم آخر من يتكلم.
وللمحكمة أن تمنع المتهم أو محاميه من الاسترسال فى المرافعة، إذا خرج عن موضوع الدعوى أو كرر أقواله.
وبعد ذلك تصدر المحكمة قرارها بإقفال باب المرافعة، ثم تصدر حكمها بعد المداولة.

مادة 276:
يجب أن يحرر محضراً بما يجرى فى الجلسة المحاكمة.
ويوقع على كل صفحة منه رئيس المحكمة وكاتبها فى اليوم التالى على الأكثر.
ويشتمل هذا المحضر على تاريخ الجلية، ويبين به ما إذا كانت علنيه أو سرية، وأسماء القضاة والكاتب وعضو النيابة العامة الحاضر بالجلسة وأسماء الخصوم والمدافعين عنهم وشهادة الشهود وأقوال الخصوم، ويشار فيه إلى الأوراق التى تليت، وسائر الإجراءات التى تمت وتدون به الطلبات التى قدمت أثناء نظر الدعوى، وما قضى به فى المسائل الفرعية، ومنطقوق الأحكام الصادرة، وغير ذلك مما يجرى فى الجلسة.

مادة 276 مكرراً:
يحكم على وجه السرعة فى القضايا الخاصة بالأحداث والخاصة بالجرائم المنصوص عليها فى الأبواب الأول والثانى، والثانى مكرر والثالث والرابع، والرابع عشر من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات والجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 203، 303، 306، 307، 308، 394 لسنة 1954 فى شأن الأسلحة والذخائر المعدل بالقانون رقم 546 لسنة 1954.
ويكون تكليف المتهم بالحضور أمام المحكمة فى القضايا المبينة بالفقرة السابقة قبل انعقاد الجلسة بيوم كامل فى مواد الجنح وثلاثة أبيام كاملة فى مواد الجنايات، غير مواعيد مسافة الطريق.
ويجوز أن يكون الإعلان بواسطة أحد المحضر أو أحد رجال السلطة العامة.
وتنظر القضية فى جلسة تعقد فى ظرف أسبوعين من يوم احالتها على المحكمة المختصةن وإذا كانت القضية محالة على محكمة الجنايات، يقوم رئيس محكمة الاستئناف المختصة بتحديد جلسة فى الميعاد المذكور.

الفصل السابع
فى الشهود والأدلة الأخرى

مادة 277:
سكلف الشهود بالحضور بناء على طلب الخصوم بواسطة أحد المحضرين أو أحد رجال الضبط قبل الجلسة بأربع وعشرين ساعة غير مواعيد المسافة، إلا فى حالة التلبس بالجريمة، فإنه يجوز تكليفهم بالحضور فى أى وقت ولو شفهياً وبواسطة أحد مأمورى الضبط القضائى أو أحد رجال الضبط ويجوز أن يحضر الشاهد فى الجلسة بغير إعلان بناء على طلب الخصوم.
وللمحكمة أثناء نظر الدعوى أن تستدعى وتسمع أقوال شخص ولو بإصدار أمر بالضبط والاحضار، إذا دعت الضرورة لذلك، ولها أن تأمر بتكليفه بالحضور فى جلسة أخرى.
وللمحكمة أن تسمع شهادة إنسان يحضر من تلقاء نفسه لإبداء معلومات فى الدعوى.

مادة 278:
ينادى على الشهود بأسمائهم، وبعد الإجابة منهم يحجزون فى الغرفة المخصصة لهم، ولا يخرجون منها إلا بالتوالى لتأدية الشهادة أمام المحكمة، ومن تسمع شهادته منهم يبقى فى قاعة الجلسة إلى حيتن إقفال باب المرافعة، ما لم ترخص له المحكمة بالخروج، ويجوز عند الاقتضاء أن يبعد شاهد أثناء سماع شهادة آخر، وتسوغ مواجهة الشهود بعضهم ببعض.

مادة 279:
إذا تخلف الشاهد عن الحضور زمام المحكمة بعد تكليفه، جاز الحكم عليه بعد سماع أقوال النيابة العامة بدفع غرامة لا تجاوز عشرة جنيهات فى المخالفات وثلاثين جنيهاً فى الجنح، وخمسين جنيهاً فى الجنايات.
ويجوز للمحكمة إذا رأت أن شهادته ضرورة أن تؤجل الدعوى لإعادة تكليفه بالحضور، ولها أن تأمر بالقبض عليه وإحضاره.


مادة 280 :
إذا حضر الشاهد بعد تكليفه بالحضور مرة ثانبة زو من تلقاء نفسه، وأبدى أعذاراً مقبولة، جاز إعفاؤه من الغرامة بعد سماع أقوال النيابة العامة.
وإذا لم يحضر الشاهد فى المرة الثانية، جاز الحكم عليه بغرامة لا تتجاوز الحد الأقصى المقرر فى المادة السابقة، وللمحكمة أن تأمر بالقبض عليه وإحضاره فى نفس الجلسة، أو فى جلسة اخرى تؤجل إليه الدعوى.

مادة 281:
للمحكمة إذا اعتذر الشاهد بأعذار مقبولة عن عدم إماكنه الحضور أن تنتقل إليه وتسمع شهادته بعد إخظطار النيابة العامة وباقى الخصوم، وللخصوم أن يحضروا بأنفسهم أو بواسطة وكلائهم، وأن يوجهوا الأسئلة التى يرون لزوم توجيهها إليه.

مادة 282:
إذا لم يحضر الشاهد أما المحكمة حتى صدور الحكم فى الدعوى، جاز له الطعن حكم الغرامة بالطرق المعتادة.

مادة 283:
يجب على الشهود الذين بلغت سنهم أربع عشرة سنة، يحلفوا يميناً قبل أداء الشهادة على أنه يشهدون بالحق يقولون إلا الحق.
ويجوز سماع الشهود الذى لم يبلغوا أربع عشرة سنة كاملة بدون حلف يمين على سبيل الاستدلال.

مادة 284:
إذا امتنع الشاهد عن أداء اليمين أو عن الإجابة فى غير الأحوال التى يجيز له القانون فيها ذلك، حكم عليها فى مواد المخالفات بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة جنيهات وفى مواد الجنح والجنايات بغرامة لا تزيد على مائتى جنيه.
وإذا عدل الشاهد على امتناعه، قبل اقفال باب المرافعة يعفى من العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه كلها أو بعضها.

مادة 285:
لا يجوز رد الشهود لأى سبب من الأسباب.

مادة 286:
يجوز أن يمتنع عن أداء الشهادة ضد المتهم أصوله وفروعه وأقاربه وأصهاره إلى الدرجة الثانية، وزوجه ولو بعد انقضاء رايطة الزوجية. وذلك ما لم تكن الجريمة قد وقعت على الشاهد أو على أحد أقاربه أو أصهاره الأقربين، أو إذا كان هو المبلغ عنها، أو إذا لم تكن هناك أدلة إثبات أخرى.

مادة 287:
تسرى أما المحاكم الجنائية القواعد المقررة فى قانون المرافعات لمنع الشاهد عن أداء الشهادة أو لإعفائه من أدائها.

مادة 288:
يسمع المدعى بالحقوق المدنية كشاهد ويحلف اليمين.

مادة 289:
للمحكمة أن تقرر تلاوة الشهادة التى أبديت إلى التحقيق الابتدائى، أو فى محضر جمع الاستدلالات أو أمام الخبير إذا تعذر سماع الشاهد لأى سبب من الأسباب أو قبل المتهم أو المدافع عنه ذلك.

مادة 290:
إذا قرر الشاهد أنه لم يعد يذكر واقعة من الوقائع يجوز أن يتلى من شهادته التى أقرها فى التحقيق، أو من أقواله فى محضر جمع الاستدلالات الجزء المتعلق بهذه الواقعة.
وكذلك الحال إذا تعارضت شهادة الشاهد التى أداها فى الجلسة مع شهادته أو أقواله السابقة.

مادة 291:
للمحكمة أن تأمر ولو من تلقاء نفسها، أثناء تأدية نظر الدعوى بتقديم أى دليل تراه لازماً لظهور الحقيقة.

مادة 292:
للمحكمة سواء من تلقاء نفسها، أو بناء على طلب الخصوم أن تعين خبيراً واحداً أو اكثر فى الدعوى.

مادة 293:
للمحكمة سواء من تلقاء نفسها، أو بناء على طلب الخصوم أن تامر بإعلان الخبراء ليقدموا إيضاحات خاصة عن التقارير المقدمة منهم فى التحقيق الابتدائى أو أمام المحكمة.

مادة 294:
إذا تعذر تحقيق دليل أمام المحكمة، جاز لها أن تندب أحد أعضائها أو قاضياً آخر للتحقيق.

الفصل الثامن
فى دعوى التزوير الفرعية

مادة 295:
للنيابة العامة ولسائر الخصوم فى أية حالة كان عليها الدعوى أن يطعنوا بالتزوير فى أية ورقة من أوراق القضية ومقدمه فيها.

مادة 296:
يحصل الطعن بتقرير قلم كتاب المحكمة المنظورة أمامها الدعوى، ويجب أن تعين فيه الورقة المطعون فيها بالتزوير والأدلة على تزويرها.

مادة 297:
إذا رأت الجهة المنظورة أمامها الدعوى وجهاً للسير فى تحقيق التزوير، تحيل الأوراق إلى النيابة العامة، ولها أن توقف الدعوى إلى أن يفصل فى التزوير من الجهة المختصة إذا كان الفصل فى الدعوى المنظورة أمامها يتوقف على الورقة المطعون فيها.

مادة 298:
فى حالة إيقاف الدعوى يقضى فى الحكم أو القرار الصادر بعدم وجود التزوير بإلزام مدعى التزوير بغرامة قدرها خمسة وعشرين جنيهاً.

مادة 299:
إذا حكم بتزوير ورقة رسمية، كلها أو بعضها، تأمر المحكمة التى حكمت بالتزوير بالغائها أو تصحيحها حسب الأحوال ويحرر بذلك محضر يؤشر على الورقة بمقتضاه.

الفصل التاسع 
فى الحكم

مادة 300:
لا تتقيد المحكمة بما هو مدون فى التحقيق الابتدائى أو فى محاضر جمع الاستدلالات، إلا إذا وجد فى القانون نص على خلاف ذلك.

مادة 301:
تعتبر المحاضر المحررة فى مواد المخالفات حجة بالنسبة للوقائع التى يثبتها المأمورون المختصون إلى أن يثبت ما ينفيها.

مادة 302:
يحكم القاضى فى الدعوى حسب العقيدة التى تكونت لديه بكامل حريته، ومع ذلك لا يجوز له أن يبنى حكمه على أى دليل لم يطرح أمامه فى الجلسة، وكل قول يثبت أنه صدر من أحد المتهمين أو الشهود تحت وطأة الإكراه أو التهديد به يهدر ولا يعول عليه.

مادة 303:
يصدر الحكم فى جلسة علنية، ولو كانت الدعوى نظرت فى جلسة سرية، ويجب إثباته فى محضر الجلسة ويوفقع عليه رئيس المحكمة والكاتب.
وللمحكمة أن تأمر باتخاذ الوسائل اللازمة لمنع المتهم من مغادرة قاعة الجلسة قبل النطق بالحكم، أو لضمان حضوره فى الجلسة التى يؤجل لها الحكم، ولو كان ذلك بإصدار أمر بحبسه إذا كانت الواقعة مما يسجوز فيه الحبس الاحتياطى.

مادة 304:
إذا كانت الواقعة غير ثابتة او كان القانون لا يعاقب عليها تحكم المحكمة ببراءة المتهم ويفرج عنه إن كان محبوساً من أجل هذه الواقعة وحدها.
أما إذا كانت الواقعة ثابتة، وتكون فعلاً معاقباً عليها تقضى المحكمة بالعقوبة المقررة فى القانون.

مادة 305:
إذا تبين للمحكمة الجزئية أن الواقعة جناية أو أنها جنحة من الجنح التى تقع بواسطة الصحف أو غيرها من طريق النشر على غير الأفراد، تحكم بعدم اختصاصها وتحليها إلى النيابة العامة لاتخاذ ما يلزم اتخاذه.

مادة 306:
ملغاة بالقانون رقم 107 لسنة 1962.

مادة 307:
لا تجوز معاقبة المتهم عن واقعة غير التى وردت بأمر الإحالة أو طلب التكليف بالحضور، كما لا يجوز الحكم على غير المتهم المقامة عليه الدعوى.

مادة 308:
للمحكمة أن تغير فى حكمها الوصف القانونى للفعل المسند للمتهم، ولها تعديل التهمة بإضافة الظروف المشددة التى تثبت من التحقى أو من المرافعة فى الجلسة، ولو كانت لم تذكر بأمر الإحالة أو بالتكليف بالحضور.
ولها أيضاً إصلاح كل خطأ مادى، وتدارك كل تسهو فى عبارة الاتهام مما يكون فى أمر الإحالة، أو فى طلب التكليف بالحضور.
وعلى المحكمة أن تنبه إلى هذا التغيير، وأن تمنحه أجلان لتحضير دفاعه بناء على الوصف أو التعديل الجديد إذا طلب ذلك.

مادة 309:
كل حكم يصدر فى موضوع الدعوى الجنائية يجب أن يفصل فى التعويضات التى يطلبها المدعى بالحقوق المدنية أو المتهم، وكذلك فى الدعوى المباشرة التى يقيمها المتهم على المدعى بالحقوق المدنية طبقاً للمادة 267 من هذا القانون.
ومع ذلك إذا رأت المحكمة أن الفصل فى التعويضات يستلزم إجراء تحقيق خاص ينبنى عليه إرجاء الفصل فى الدعوى الجنائية، فعندئذ تحيل المحكمة الدعوى المدنى إلى المحكمة المختصة بلا مصروفات.

مادة 310:
يجب أن يشتمل الحكم على الأسباب التى ينى علسها وكل حكم بالإدانة يجب أن يشتمل على بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة والظروف التى وقعت فيها وأن يشير إلى نص القانون الذى حكم بموجبه.

مادة 311:
يجب على المحكمة أن تفصل فى الطلبات التى تقدم لها من وتبين الأسباب التى تستند إليه.

مادة 312:
يحرر الحكم بأسبابه كاملاً خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ صدوره بقدر الإمكان ويوقع عليه رئيس المحكمة وكاتيها، وإذا حصل مانع للرئيس، يوقعه أحد القضاة الذين اشتركوا معه فى إصداره قد وضع أسبابه بخطه، يجوز لرئيس محكمة الاستئناف أو رئيس المحكمة الابتدائى حسب الأحوال أن يوقع بنفسه على نسخة الحكم الأصلية، أو يندب أحد القضاة للتوقيع بنفسه على نسخة الحكم الأصلية أو يندب أحد القضاة للتوقيع عليها بناءاً على تلك الأسباب فإذا لم يكن قد كتب الأسباب بخطه يبطل الحكم لخلوه من الأسباب.
ولا يجوز تأخير توقع الحكم على الثمانية أيام المقررة إلا لأسباب قوية، وعلى كل حال يبطل الحكم إذ مضى ثلاثون يوماً جون حصول التوقيع، ما لم يكن صادراً بالبراءة وعلى قلم الكتاب أن يعطى صاحب الشأن بناءاً على طلبه، شهادة بعدن توقيع الحكم فى الميعاد المذكور.

الفصل العاشر
فى المصاريف

مادة 313:
كل متهم حكم عليه فى جريمة، يجوز إلزامه بالمصاريف كلها أو بعضها.

مادة 314:
إذا حكم فى الاستئناف بتأييد الحكم الابتدائى جاز إلزام المستأنف بكل مصاريف الاستئناف أو بعضها.

مادة 315:
إذا برئ المحكوم عليه غيابياً بناء على معارضته يجوز إلزامه بكل أو بعض مصاريف الحكم الغيابى أو إجرائته.

مادة 316:
لمحكمة النقض أن تحكم بمصاريف الطعن كلها أو بعضها على المتهم المحكوم عليه، إذا لم يقبل طلبه أو إذا رفض.

مادة 317:
إذا حكم على عدة متهمين بحكم واحد لجريمة واحدة، فاعلين كانوا أو شركاء فالمصاريف التى يحكم بها تحصل منهم بالتساوى ما لم يقض الحكم بتوزيعها بينهم على خلاف ذلك أو إلزامهم بها متضامنين.

مادة 318:
إذا لم يحكم على المتهم بكل المصاريف وجب أن يحدد فى الحكم مقدار ما يحكم به عليه منها.

مادة 319:
يكون المدعى بالحقوق المدنية ملزماً للحكومة بمصاريف الدعوى، ويتبع فى تقدير المصاريف وكيفية تحصيلها ما هو وارد فى لائحة الرسوم القضائية.

مادة 320:
إذا حكم بإدانة المتهم فى الجريمة، وجب الحكم عليه للمدعى بالحقوق المدنية بالمصاريف التى تحملها، وللمحكمة مع ذلك أن تخفض المدنية بالمصاريف التى تحملها، وللمحكمة مع ذلك أن تخفض مقدارها إذا رأت أن بعض هذه مصاريف كان غير لازم.
إلا أنه إذا لم يحكم للمدعى بالحقوق المدنية بتعويضات تكون عليه المصاريف التى استلزمها دخوله فى الدعوى، أما إذا قضى له ببعض التعويضات التى طلبها يجوز تقدير هذه المصاريف على نسبة تبنى فى الحكم.

مادة 321:
يعامل المسئول عن الحقوق المدنية معاملة المتهم فيها يختص بمصاريف الدعوى المدنية.

مادة 322:
إذا حكم على المتهم بمصاريف الدعوى الجنائية كلها أو بعضها، وجب إلزام المسئول عن الحقوق المدنية معه بما حكم به، وفى هذه الحالة تحصل المصاريف المحكوم بها من كل منها بالتضامن.

الفصل الحادى عشر
فى الأوامر الجنائية

مادة 323:
للنيابة العامة فى مواد الجنح التى لا يوجب القانون الحكم فيها بعقوبة الحبس أو الغرامة التى يزيد حدها الأدنى على ألف جنيه، إذا رأت أن الجريمة بحسب ظروفها تكفى فيها عقوبة الغرامة التى لا تجاوز الألف جنيه فضلاً عن العقوبات التكميلية والتضمينات وما يجب رده والمصاريف، أن تطلب من قاضى المحكمة الجزئية التى من اختصاصها نظر الدعوى أن يوقع العقوبة على المتهم بامر يصدهره بناء على محضر جمع الاستدلالات أو أجلة الاثبات الأخرى بغير إجراء تحقيق أو سماع مرافعة.

مادة 324:
لا يقضى فى الأمر الجنائى بغير الغرامة التى لا تجاوز ألف جنيه والعقوبات التكميلية والتضمينات وما يجب رده والمصاريف ويجوز أن يقضى فيه بالبراءة أو برفض الدعوى المدنية أو بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة.

مادة 325:
يرفض القاضى إصدار الأمر إذا رأى:
أولاً:
 أنه لا يمكن الفصل فى الدعوى بحالتها التى هى عليها أو بدون تحقيق أو مرافعة.
ثانياً:
 أن الواقعة نظراً لسوابق المتهم، أو لأى سبب آخر تستوجب توقيع العقوبة أشد من الغرامة التى يجوز صدور الأمر بها.
ويضدر القاضى قراره بالرفض بتأشيرة على الطلب الكتابى المقدم له، ولا يجوز الطعن فى هذا القرار.
ويترتب على قرار الرفض وجوب السير فى الدعوى بالطرق العادية.

مادة 325 مكرر:
لكل عضو نيابة من درجة وكيل النائب العام على الأقل، بالمحكمة التى من اختصاصها نظر الدعوى، إصدار الأمر الجنائى فى الجنح التى لا يوجب القانون الحكم فيها بالحبس أو الغرامة التى يزيد حدها الأدنى على خمسمائة جنيه فضلاً عن العقوبات التكميلية والتضمينات وما يجب رده والمصاريف ويكون إصداره الأمر الجنائى وجوبياً فى المهخالفات التى لا يرى حفظها ولا يجوز أن يؤمر بغير الغرامة التى لا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه والعقوبات التكميلية والتضمينات وما يج رده والمصاريف.
وللمحامى العام ولرئيس النيابة، حسب الأحوال، أن يلغى الأمر لخطأ فى تطبيق القانون فى ظرف عشرة أيام من تاريخ صدوره، ويترتب على ذلك اعتبار الأمر كان لم يكون ووجوب السير فى الدعوى بالطرق العادية.

مادة 326:
يجب أن يعين فى الأمر فضلاً عما قضى به اسم المتهم والواقعة التى عواقب من أحلها ومادة القانون التى طبقت.
ويعلن الأمر إلى المتهم والمدعى بالحقوق المدنية على النموذج الذى يقرره وزير العدل، ويجوز أن يكون الإعلان بواسطة أحد رجال السلطة العامة.

مادة 327:
للنيابة العامة أن تعلن عدم قبولها الجنائى الصادر من القاضى ولباقى الخصوم أن يعلنوا عدم قبولهم للأمر الصادر من القاضى أو من وكيل انائب العام ويكون ذلك بتقرير فى قلم كتاب المحكمة فى ظرف ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ صدور الامر بالنسبة للنيابة العامة ومن تاريخ إعلانه بالنسبة لباقى الخصوم ويترتب على هذا التقرير سقوط الأمر واعتباره كان لم يكن.
ويحدد الكاتب اليوم الذى تنظر فيه الدعوى امام المحكمة مع مواعاة المواعيد المقررة فى المادة 233.
وينبه على المقرر بالحضور فى هذا الميعاد، ويكلف باقى الخصوم والشهود بالحضور فى الميعاد المنصوص عليه فى المادة 401.
أما إذا لم يحصل اعتراض على الأمر بالطريقة المتقدمة يصبح نهائياً واجب التنفيذ.
ولا يكون لما قضى به الأمر فى موضوع الدعوى الجنائية حجية أمام المحاكمة المدنية.

مادة 328:
إذا حضر الخصم الذى لم يقبل الأمر الجنائى فى الجلسة المحددة، تنظر الدعوى فى مواجهته وفقاً للإجراءات العادية.
وللمحكمة أن تحكم فى حدود العقوبة المقررة بعقوبة أشد من الغرامة التى قضى بها الأمر الجنائى.
أما إذا لم يحضر تعود للأمر قوته، ويصبح نهائياً واجب التنفيذ.

مادة 329:
إذا تعد المتهمون وصدر ضدهم أمر جنائى وقرروا عدم قبوله، وحضر بعضهم فى اليوم المحدد لنظر الدعوى ولم يحضر البعض الآخر تنظر لدعوى بالطرق المعتادة بالنسبة لمن حضر ويصبح الأمر نهائياً بالنسبة لمن لم يحضر.

مادة 330:
إذا أدعى المتهم عند التنفيذ عليه أن حقه فى عدم قبول الأمر لا يزال قائماً لعدم إعلانه بالأمر/، أو لغير ذلك من الأسباب أو أن مانعاً قهرياً منعه من الحضور فى الجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى أو إذا حصل إشكال آخر فى التنفيذ يقدم الأشكال إلى القاضى الذى أصدر الأمر ليفصل فيه بغير مرافعة إلا إذا رأى عدم إمكان الفصل فيه لحالته أو بدون تحقيق أو مرافعة ويحدد يوماً لينظر فى الأشكال وفقاً للإجراءات العادية ويكلف المتهم وباقى الخصوم فى اليوم المذكور فإذا قبل الأشكال تجرى المحاكمة وفقاً للمادة 328.


الفصل الثانى عشر
فى أوجه البطلان

مادة 331:
يترتب البطلان على عدم مراعاة أحكام القانون المتعلقة بأى إجراء جوهرى.

مادة 332:
إذا كان البطلان راجعاً لعدم مراعاة احكام القانون المتعلقة بتشكيل المحكمة أو بولايتها بالحكم فى الدعوى أو باختصاصها من حيث نوع الجريمة المعروضة عليها أو بغير مما هو متعلق بالنظام العام، جاز التمسك به فى أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى ، وتقضى به المحكمة ولو بغير طلب.

مادة 333:
فى غير الأحوال المشار إليها فى المادة السابقة يسقط الحق فى الدفع ببطلان الإجراءات الخاصة بجمع الاستدلالات الحق فى الدفع أو التحقيق الابتدائى او التحقيق بالجلسة فى الجنح والجنايات إذا كان للمتهم محام وحصل الإجراء بحضور بدون اعتراض منه.
أما فى مواد المخالفات فيعتبر الإجراء صحيحاً إذا لم يعترض عليه المتهم ولو لم يحضر معه محام فى الجلسة.
وكذلك يسقط حق بالبطلان بالنسبة للنيابة العامة إذا لم تتمسك فى حينه.

مادة 334:
إذا حضر المتهم فى الجلسة بنفسه أو بواسطة وكيل عنه فليس له أن يتمسك ببطلان ورقة التكليف بالحضور وإنما له أن يطلب تصحيح التكليف أو استيفاء أى نقص فيه وإعطائه ميعاداً لتحضير دفاعه قبل البدء فى سماع الدعوى، وعلى المحكمة إجابته إلى طلبه.

مادة 335:
يجوز للقاضى أن يصحح ولو من تلقاء نفسه كل إجراء يتبين له بطلانه.

مادة 336:
إذا تقرر بطلان أى إجراء فإنه يتناول جميع الآثار التى تترتب عليه مباشرة ويلزم إعادته متى أمكن ذلك.

مادة 337:
إذا وقع خطأ مادى فى حكم أو فى أمر صادر من قاضى التحقيق أو من محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة، ولم يترتب عليه البطلان تتولى الهيئة التى أصدرت الحكم أو الأمر تصحيح الخطأ من تلقاء نفسها، أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم وذلك بعد تكليفهم بالحضور.
ويقضى بالتصحيح فى غرفة المشورة بعد سماع أقوال الخصوم ويؤشر بالأمر الذى يصدر على هامش الحكم أو الأمر يتبع هذا الإجراء فى تصحيح اسم المتهم ولقبه.

الفصل الرابع عشر
فى المتهمين المعتوهين

مادة 338:
إذا دعا الأمر إلى فحص حالة المتهم العقلية يجوز لقاضى التحقيق أو للقاضى الجزئى كطلب النيابة العامة أو المحكمة المنظورة أمامها الدعوى حسب الأحوال أن يأمر بوضع المتهم إذا كان محبوساً احتياطياً تحت الملاحظة فى أحد المحال الحكومية المخصصة لذلك لمدة أو لمدد لا يزيد مجموعها على خمسة وأربعين يوما، بعد سماع أقوال النيابة العامة والمدافع عن المتهم إن كان له مدافع.
ويجوز إذا لم يكن المتهم محبوساً احتياطياً أن يأمر بوضعه تحت الملاحظة فى أى مكان آخر.

مادة 339:
إذا ثبت أن المتهم غير قادر على الدفاع عن نفسه بسبب عاهة فى عقله، طرأت بعد وقوع الجريمة، يوقف رفع الدعوى عليه أو محاكمته حتى يعود إليه رشده.
ويجوز فى هذه الحالة لقاضى التحقيق أو للقاضى الجزئى كطلب النيابة العامة، أو المحكمة المنظورة أمامها الدعوى إذا كانت الواقعة جنائية أو جنحة عقوبتها الحبس إصدار الأمر بحجز المتهم فى أحد المحال المعدة للأمراض العقلية الى أن يتقرر إخلاء سبيله.

مادة 340:
لا يحول إيقاف الدعوى دون اتخاذ اجراءات التحقيق التى يرى أنها مستعجلة أو لازمة.

مادة 341:
فى الحالة المنصوص عليها فى المادتين 338، 339 تخصم المدة التى يقضيها المتهم تحت الملاحظة أو فى الحجز من مدة العقوبة التى يحكم بها عليه.

مادة 342:
إذا صدر أمر بأن لا وجه لإقامة الدعوى أو حكم ببراءة المتهم، وكان ذلك بسبب عاهة فى عقله تأمر الجهة التى أصدرت الأمر أو الحكم إذا كانت الواقعة جناية أو جنحة عقوبتها الحبس بحجز المتهم فى أحد المحال المعدة للأمراض العقلى الى أن تأمر الجهة التى أصدرت الأمر أو الحكم بالإفراج عنه، وذلك عبد الاطلاع على تقرير مدير المحل وسماع أقوال النيابة العامة وإجراء ما تراه لازماً للتثبيت من أن المتهم قد عاد إلى رشده.

الفصل الرابع عشر
فى محاكمة الأحداث
المواد 343 إلى 364 ملغاة بالقانون رقم 31 لسنة 1974 بشأن الأحداث.

الفصل الخامس عشر
فى حماية المجنى عليهم من الصغار المعتوهين

مادة 365:
يجوز عند الضرورة فى كل جناية أو جنحة تقع على نفس الصغير الذى لم يبلغ من العمر عشر سنة أن يؤمر بتسليمه إلى شخص مؤتمن بتعهد بملاحظته والمحافظة عليه أو إلى معهد خيرى معترف به من وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية حتى يفصل فى الدعوى ويصدر الأمر بذلك من قاضى التحقيق سواء من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء على طلب النيابة العامة أو من القاضى الجزئى بناء على طلب النيابة العامة أو من المحكمة المنظورة أمامها الدعوى على حسب الأحوال.
وإذا وقعت الجناية أو الجنحة على نفس معتوه جاز أن يصدر الأمر بايداعه مؤقتاً فى مصحة أو مستشفى للأمراض العقلية أو تسليمه إلى شخص مؤتمن على حسب الأحوال.


الباب الثالث
فى محاكم الجنايات

الفصل الأول
فى تشكيل محاكم الجنايات
وتحديد أدوار انعقادها

مادة 366:
تشكل محكمة أو أكثر للجنايات فى كل محكمة من محاكم الاستئناف وتؤلف كل منها فى ثلاثة من مستشاريها.

مادة 336 مكرر:
تخصص دائرة أو أكثر من دوائر محكمة الجنايات لنظر جنايات الرشوة واختلاس الأموال الاميرية والغدر والتزوير وغيرها من الجنايات الواردة فى الأبواب الثالث والرابع والسادس عشر من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات والجرائم المرتبطة بها، وترفع الدعوى إلى تلك الدوائر مباشرة من النيابة العامة ويفصل فى هذه الدعاوى على وجه السرعة.

مادة 367:
تعين الجمعية لكل محكمة من محاكم الاستئناف فى كل سنة بناء على طلب رئيسها من يعهد إليه من مستشاريها قضاة بمحاكم الجنايات.
وإذا حصل مانع لأحد المستشارين المعينين لدور من أدوار انعقاد محكمة الجنايات يستبدل به آخر من المستشارين يندبه رئيس محكمة الاستئناف.
ويجوز عند الاستعجال أن يجلس مكانه رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية الكائن بالجهة المنعقدة بها محكمة الجنايات أو وكيلها ولا يجوز فى هذه الحال أن يشترك فى الحك أكثر من واحد من غير المستشارين.

مادة 368:
تعقد محاكم الجنايات فى كل جهة بها محكمة ابتدائية وتشمل دائرة اختصاصها ما تشمله دائرة المحكمة الابتدائية ويجوز إذا اقتضت الحال أن تنعقد محكمة الجنايات فى مكان آخر يعنيه وزير العدل بناء على طلب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف.

مادة 369:
تنعقد محاكم الجنايات كل شهر، ما لم يصدر قرار من وزير العدل يخالف ذلك.

مادة 370:
يحدد تاريخ افتتاح كل دور من أدوار الانعقاد قبله بشهر على الأقل بقرار من وزير العدل بناء على طلب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف وينشر فى الجريدة الرسمية.

مادة 371:
يعد فى كل دور جدول للقضايا التى تنظر فيه وتوالى محكمة الجنايات جلساتها إلى أن تنتهى القضايا المقيدة بالجدول.

مادة 372:
يجوز لوزير العدل عند الضرورة بناء على طلب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف أن ينجب أحد رؤساء المحاكم الابتدائية أو وكلائها للجلوس بمحكمة الجنايات مدة دور واحد من ادوار القضاء الاعلى.

مادة 373:
ملغاة ضمناً بالقانون رقم 170 لسنة 1981.

الفصل الثانى
فى الإجراءات أمام
محاكم الجنايات

مادة 374:
يكون تكليف المتهم والشهود بالحضور أمام المحكمة قبل الجلسة بثمانية أيام كاملة على الاقل.

مادة 375:
فيما عدا حالة العذر، أو المانع الذى يثبت صحته يجب على المحامى سواء أكان منتدباً من قبل قاضى التحقيق أو النيابة العامة أو رئيس محكمة الجنايات أم كان موكلاً من قبل المتهم أن يدافع عن المتهم فى الجلسة أو يعين من يقوم مقامه وإلا حكم عليه من محكمة الجنايات بغرامة لا تتجاوز حمسين جنيها مع عدم الإخلال بالمحاكمة التأديبية إذا اقتضتها الحال.
وللمحكمة إعفاؤه من الغرامة إذا أثبت أنه كان من المستحيل عليه أن يحضر فى الجلسة بنفسه أو أن ينيب عنه غيره.

مادة 376:
للمحامى المنتدب من قبل قاضى التحقيق أو النيابة العامة أو رئيس محكمة الجنايات أن يطلب تقدير أتعاب له على الخزانة العامة إذا كان المتهم فقيراص. وتقدر المحكمة هذه الاتعاب فى حكمها فى الدعوى.
ولا يجوز الطعن فى هذا التقدير بأى وجه.
ويجوز للخزانة العامة متى زالت حالة فقر المتهم، ان تستصدر عليه تقدير بأداء الاتعاب المذكورة.

مادة 337:
المحاموةن المقبولون للمرافعة أمام محاكم الاستئناف أو المحاكم الابتدائية يكونون مختصين دون غيرهم بالمرافعة أمام محكمة الجنايات.

مادة 378:
على رئيس محكمة الاستئناف عند وصول ملف القضية إليه أن يحدد الدور الذى يجب أن تنظر فيه القضية وعليه أن يعد جدول قضايا كل دور من أدوار الانعقاد ويرسل صورة ملفات القضايا الى المستشارين المعينين للدور الذى أحيلت إليه، ويأمر باعلان المتعهم والشهود بالدور وباليوم الذى يحدد لنظر القضية.
وإذا دعت ايباب جدية لتأجيل نظر القضية فيجب أن يكون التأجيل ليوم معين، سواء ذات الدور أو دور مقبل.

مادة 379:
لكل من المنيابة العامة والمتهم والمدعى بالحقوق المدنية والمسئول عنها أن يعارض فى سماع شهادة الشهود الذين لم يسبق اعلانهم بأسمائهم.

مادة 380:
لمحكمة الجنايات فى جميع الأحوال أن تامر بالقبض على المتهم واحضاره  ولها أن تأمر بحبسه احتياطياً وأن تفرج بكفالة أو بغير كفالة عن المتهم المحبوس احتياطياً.

مادة 381:
تتبع امام محاكم الجنايات جميع الأحكام المقررة فى الجنح والمخالفات ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.
ولا يجوز لمحكمة الجنايات أن تصدر حكماً بالاعدام إلا باجماع آراء اعضائها، ويجب عليها قبل ان تصدر هذا الحكم ان تأخذ رأى مفتى الجمهورية ويجب ارسال أوراق الضية إليه فإذا لم يصل رأيه إلى المحكمة خلال العشرة أيام التالية لارسال الورق إليه، حكمت المحكمة فى الدعوى.
وفى حالة خلو وظيفة المفتى أو غيابه أو قيام مانع لديه يندب وزير العدل بقرار منه من يقوم مقامه.
ولا يجوز الطعن فى أحكام محاكم الجنايات إلا بطريق النقض أو إعادة النظر.

مادة 382:
إذا رأت محكمة الجنايات ان الواقعة كما هى مبينة فى أمر الإحالة وقبل تحقيقها بالجلسة، تعد جنحة فلها أن تحكم بعدم الاختصاص وتحيلها إلى المحكمة الجزئية.
أما إذا تر ذلك إلا بعد التحقيق تحكم فيها.

مادة 383:
لمحكمة الجنايات إذا احيلت اليها جنحة مرتبطة بجناية ورأت قبل تحقيقها أن لا وجه لهذا الارتباط أن تفصل الجنحة وتحيلها إلى المحكمة الجزئية.

الفصل الثالث
فى الاجراءات الجنائية التى تتبع فى مواد 
الجنايات فى حق المتهمين الغائبين

مادة 384:
إذا صدر أمر باحالة متهم بجناية إلى محكمة الجنايات ولم يحضر يوم الجلسة بعد اعلانه قانوناً بأمر الاحالة وورقة التكليف بالحضور يكون للمحكمة أن تحكم فى غيبته ويجوز لها أن تؤجل الدعوى وتأمر باعاده تكليفه بالحضور.

مادة 385:
ملغاة بالقانون رقم 535 لسنة 1953.

مادة 386:
يتلى فى الجلسة أمر الاحالة ثم الأوراق المثبته لاعلان المتهم وتبدى النيابة العامة والمدعى بالحقوق المدنية أن وجد أقوالهما وطلباتهما وتسمع المحكمة الشهود إذا رأت ضرورة لذلك ثم تفصل فى الدعوى.

مادة 387:
إذا كان المتهم مقيماً خارج مصر يعلن إليه أمر الاحالة وورقة التكليف بالحضور بمحل اقامته ان كان معلوماً وذلك قبل الجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى بشهر على الاقل غير مواعيد المسافة فاذا لم يحضر بعد اعلانه يجوز الحكم فى غيبته.

مادة 388:
لا يجوز لأحد أن يحضر أمام المحكمة ليدافع أو ينوب عن المتهم الغائب، ومع ذلك يجوز أن يحضر وكيله أو أحد أقاربه أو اصهاره ويبدى عذره فى عدن الحضور فإذا رأت المحكمة أن العذر مقبول تعين ميعاداً لحضور المتهم أمامها.

مادة 389:
ملغاة بالقانون رمق 535 لسنة 1953.


مادة 390:
كل حكم يصدر بالادانة فى غيبة المتهم يستلزم حتماً حرمانه من أن يتصرف فى امواله أو ان يديرها أو ان يرفع أى دعوى باسمه وكل تصرف أو التزام يتعهد به المحكوم عليه يكون باطلاً من نفسه.
وتعين المحكمة الابتدائية الواقع فى دائرتها أموال المحكوم عليه حارساً لادارتها بناء على طلب النيابة العامة، أو كل ذى ملحة فى ذلك وللمحكمة أن تلزم الحارس الذى تنصبه بتقديم كفالة ويكون لها فى جميع ما  يتعلق بالحراسة وتقديم الحساب.

مادة 391:
تنتهى الحراسة بصدور حكم حضورى فى الدعوى أو بموت المتهم حقيقة أو حكماً وفقاً لقانون الاحوال الشخصية وبعد انتهاء الحراسة يقدم الحارس حساباً عن ادارته.

مادة 392:
ينفذ من الغيابى كل العقوبات التى يمكن تنفيذها.

مادة 393:
يجوز تنفيذ الحكم بالتذمينات من وقت صدورها ويجب على المدعى بالحقوق المدنية أن يدقم كفالة ما لم ينص الحكم على خلاف ذلك أو تقرر المحكمة الابتدائية اعفاءه منها.
وتنتهى الكفالة بمضى خمس سنوات من وقت صدور الحكم.

مادة 394:
لا يسقط الحكم الصادر غيابياً من محكمة الجنيات فى جناية بمضى المدة، وإنما تسقط العقوبة المحكوم بها ويصبح الحكم نهائياً بسقوطها.

مادة 395:
إذا حضر المحكوم عليه فى غيبته أو قبض عليه قبل سقوط العقوبة بمضى بالمدة يبطل حتماً احكم السابق صدوره سواء فيما يتعلق بالعقوبة أو بالتضمينات ، ويعاد نظر الدعوى أمام المحكمة.
وإذا كان الحكم السابق بالتضمينات قد نفذ تأمر المحكمة برد المبالغ المتحصلة كلها أو بعضها.
وإذا توفى من حكم عليه فى غيبته يعاد الحكم فى التضمينات فى مواجهة الورثة.

مادة 396:
لا يترتب على غياب متهم تأخير الحكم فى الدعوى بالنسبة لغيره من المتهمين معه.

مادة 397:
إذا غاب المتهم بجنحة مقدمة إلى محكمة الجنايات تتبع فى شانه الاجراءات المعمول بها أمام محكمة الجنح، ويكون 
الحكم الصادر فيها قابلا للمعارضة.


الكتاب الثالث
فى طرق الطعن فى الأحكام

الباب الأول
فى المعارضة

مادة 398:
تقبل المعارضة فى الأحكام الغيابية الصادرة فى المخالفات والجنح وذلك من المتهم أو من المسئول عن الحقوق المدنية فى طرف العشرة أيام التالية لاعلانه بالحكم الغيابى خلاف ميعاد المسافة القانونية ويجوز أن يكون هذا الاعلان بملخص على النموذج الذى يقرره وزير العدل.
ومع ذلك إذا كان اعلان الحكم لم يحصل لشخص المتهم فإن ميعاد المعارضة بالنسبة إليه فيما يختص بالعقوبة المحكوم بها يبدأ من يوم عمله بحصول الاعلان والا كانت المعارضة جائزة حتى تسقط الدعى بمضى المدة.
ويجوز ان يكون اعلان الاحكام الغيابية والاحكام المعتبرة حضورية طبقاً للمواد 238 إلى 241 بواسطة أحد رجال السلطة العامة وذلك فى الحالات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 234.

مادة 399:
لا تقبل المعارضة من المدعى بالحقوق المدنية.

مادة 400:
تحصل المعارضة بتقرير فى قلم كتاب المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم يثبت فيه تاريخ الجلسة التى حددت لنظرها ويعتبر ذلك اعلاناً لها ولو كان التقرير من وكيل، ويجب على النيابة العامة تكليف باقى الخصوم فى الدعوى بالحضور واعلان الشهود للجلسة المذكورة.

مادة 401:
يترتب على المعارضة إعادة نظر الدعوى بالنسبة إلى المعارض أما المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم الغيابى، ولا يجوز بأية حالة أن يضار المعارض بناء على المعارضة المرفوعة منه.
ومع ذلك إذا لم يحضر المعارض فى أى من الجلسات المحددة لنظر الدعوى تعتبر المعارضة كأن لم تكن ويجوز للمحكمة فى هذه الحالة أن تحكم عليه بغرامة اجرائية لا تتجاوز مائة جنيه فى مواد الجنح ولا تجاوز عشرة جنيهات فى مواد المخالفات ولها أن تأمر بالنفاذ المؤقت ولو مع حصول الاستئناف بالنسبة للتعويضات المحكوم بها وذلك حسب ما هو مقرر بالمادة 467 من هذا القانون.
ولا يقبل من المعارض بأى حال، المعارضة فى الحكم الصادر فى غيبته وللمحكمة فى هذه الحالة ان تحكم عليه بغرامة اجرائية لا تقل عن مسين جنيها ولا تجاوز مائتى جنيه فى مواد الجنح ولا تقل عنعشرة جنيهات ولا تجاوز عشرين جنيها فى مواد المخالفة.


الباب الثانى
فى الاستئناف

مادة 402 :
لكل من المتهم والنيابة العامة أن يستأنف الاحكام الصادرة فى الدعوى الجنائية من المحكمة الجزئية فى مواد الجنح ومع ذلك إذا كان الحكم صادراً فى احدى الجنح المعاقب عليها بغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثمائة جنيه فضلاً عن الرد والمصاريف فلا يجوز الا لمخالفة القانون او لخطأ فى تطبيقه أو فى تأويله أو لوقوع بطلان فى الحكم او فى الاجراءات اثر فى الحكم.
اما فى الاحكام الصادرة منها فى مواد المخالفة فيجوز استئنافها:
1)	من المتهم اذا حكم عليه بغير الغرامة والمصاريف.
2)	من النيابة العامة اذا طلبت الحكم بغير الغرامة والمصاريف وحكم ببراءة المتهم او لم يحكم بما طلبته.
وفيما عدا هاتين الحالتين لا يجوز رفع الاستئناف من المتهم أو من النيابة العامة الا لمخالفة القانون او خطا فى تطبيقه أو فى تأويله أو لوقوع بطلان فى الحكم أو فى الاجراءات اثر فى الحكم.

مادة 403:
يجوز استئناف الاحكام الصادرة فى الدعوى المدنية من المحكمة الجزئية فى المخالفات والجنح من المدعى بالحقوق المدنية ومن المسئول عنها أو المتهم فيها يختص بالحقوق المدنية وحدها إذا كانت التعويضات المطلوبة تزيد على النصاب الذى يحكم فيه القاضى الجزئى نهائياً.

مادة 404:
يجوز استئنافها الحكم الصادر فى الجرائم المرتبطة بعضها ببعض ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئية، فى حكم المادة 32 من قانون العقوبات ولو لم يكن الاستئناف جائزاً للمستأنف إلا بالنسبة لبعض هذه الجرائم فقط.

مادة 405:
لا جوز قبل أن يفصل فى موضوع الدعوى استئناف الاحكام التحضيرية والتمهيدية الصادرة فى مسائل فرعية.
ويترتب حتما على استئناف الحكم الصادر فى الموضوع استئنافاً هذه الاحكام.
ومع ذلك فجميع الاحكام الصادرة بعدم الاختصاص يجوز استئنافها، كم اجوز استئناف الاحكام الصادرة بالاختصاص إذا لم يكن للمحكمة ولاية الحكم فى الدعوى.

مادة 406:
يحصل الاستئناف بتقرير فى قلم كتاب المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم فى ظرف عشرة أيام من تاريخ النطق بالحكم الحضورى أو اعلان الحكم الغيابى، أو من تاريخ الحكم الصادر فى المعارضة فى الحالات التى يجوز فيها ذلك.
وللنائب العام أن يستأنف فى ميعاد ثلاثين يوماً من وقت صدور الحكم وله أن يقرر بالاستئناف فى قلم كتاب المحكمة المختصة بنظر الاستئناف.

مادة 407:
الأحكام الصادرة فى غيبة المتهم والمعتبرة حضورية طبقاً للمواد 238 إلى 241 يبدأ ميعاد استئنافها بالنسبة للمتهم من تاريخ إعلانه بها .

مادة 408:
يحدد قلم الكتاب للمستأنف فى تقرير الاستئناف تاريخ الجلسة التى حددت لنظره ويعتبر ذلك اعلانا لها ولو كان التقرير من وكيل ولا يكون هذا التاريخ قبل مضى ثلاثة أيام كامل، وتكلف النيابة العامة الخصوم الآخرين بالحضور.

مادة 409:
إذا استأنف أحد الخصوم فى مدة العشرة الأيام المقررة يمتد ميعاد الاستئناف لمن له حق الاستئناف من باقى الخصوم خمسة أيام من تاريخ انتهاء العشرة الأيام المذكورة.

مادة 410:
يرفع الاستئناف للمحكمة الابتدائية الكائنة فى دائرتها المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم، ويقدم فى مدة ثلاثين يوماً على الأكثر إلى الدائرة المختصة بنظر الاستئناف فى مواد المخالفات والجنح.
وإذا كان المتهم محبوساً وجب على النيابة العامة نقله فى الوقت المناسب إلى السجن بالجهة الموجودة بها المحكمة الابتدائية وينظر الاستئناف على وجه السرعة.

مادة 411:
يضع أحد أعضاء الدائرة المنتوق بها الحكم فى الاستئناف تقريراً موقعاً عليه منه، ويجب أن يشمل هذا التقرير ملخص وقائع الدعوى وظروفها وأدلة الثبوت والنفى وجميع المسائل الفرعية التى رفعت وااجراءات التى تمت.
وبعد تلاوة هذا التقرير – قبل ابداء رأى فى الدعوى من واضع التقرير أو بقية الاعضاء – تسمع أقوال المستأنف والأوجه المستند إليها فى استئنافه.
ثم يتكلم بعد ذلك باقى الخصوم ويكون المتهم آخر من يتكلم ثم تصدر المحكمة حكمها بعد اطلاعها على الاوراق.

مادة 412:
يسقط الاستئناف المرفوع من المحكوم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحراسة واجبة النفاذ إذا لم يتقدم للتنفيذ قبل الجلسة التى تنظر فيها الدعوى.
ومع ذلك فالمحكمة عند نظر الاستئناف أن تأمر بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة مؤقتاً أو الافراج عن المحكوم عليه بكفالة أو بغيرها وذلك إلى حين الفصل فى الاستئناف.

مادة 413:
تسمع المحكمة الاستئنافية بنفسها، أو بواسطة أحد القضاة تندبه لذلك، الشهود الذين كان يجب سماعهم أمام محكمة أول درجة وتسوفى فى كل نقص فى إجراءات التحقيق.
ويسوغ لها فى كل الأحوال أن تأمر بما ترى لزومه من استيفاء تحقيق أو سماع الشهود.
ولا يجوز تكليف أى شاهد بالحضور إلا إذا أمرت المحكمة بذلك.

مادة 414:
إذا تبين للمحكمة الاستئنافية أن الواقعة جناية أو أنها جنحة من الجنح التى تقع بواسطة الصحف أو غيرها من طرق النشر على غير الافراد، تحكم بعدم الاختصاص وتحيل الدعوى إلى النيابة العامة لاتخاذ ما يلزم فيها.

مادة 415:
ملغاة بالقانون رقم 107 لسنة 1962.

مادة 16:
إذا ألغى الحكم الصادر بالتعويضات، وكان قد نفذ بها تنفيذاً مؤقتاً ترد بناء على حكم الالغاء.

مادة 417:
إذا كان الاستئناف مرفوعاً من النيابة العامة فالمحكمة أن تؤيد الحكم أو تلغيه أو تعدله سواء ضد بالمتهم أو لمصلحته.
ولا يجوز تشديد العقوبة المحكوم بها ولا الغاء الحكم الصادر بالبراءة الا باجماع آراء قضاء المحكمة.
أما اذا كان الاستئناف مرفوعاً من غير النيابة العامة فليس للمحكمة إلا أن تؤيد الحكم أو تعدله لمصلحة رافع الاستئناف ويجوز لها إذا قضت بسقوط الاستئناف أو بعدم قبوله أو بعدم جوازه أو برفضه أن تحكم على رافعه بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسة جنيهات.

مادة 418:
يتبع فى الاحكام الغيابية والمعارضة فيها أمام المحكمة الاستئنافية ما هو أمام محاكم أول درجة.

مادة 419:
إذا حكمت محكمة أول درجة فى الموضوع ورأت المحكمة الاسائتنافية أن هناك بطلاناً فى الاجراءات أو فى الحكم، أن تصحح البطلان وتحكم فى الدعوى.
أما إذا حكمت بعدم الاختصاص أو بقبول دفع فرعى يترتب عليه منع السير فى الدعوى، وحكمت المحكمة الاستئنافية بالغاء الحكم وباختصاص المحكمة أو برفض الدفع الفرعى وبنظر الدعوى يجب عليها أن تعيد القضية لمحكمة أو لدرجة للحكم فى موضوعها.

الباب الثالث

فى النقض

المواد من 420 إلى 440 ملغاة بالقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 والمدعل بالقانون رقم 106 لسنة 1962 والقانون رقم 173 لسنة 1981 والقانون رقم 23 لسنة 1992.

الباب الرابع

فى إعادة النظر

مادة 441:
يجوز طلب اعادة النظر فى الاحكام النهائية الصادرة بالعقوبة فى مواد الجنايات والجنح فى الأحوال الآتية:
1-	إذا حكم على المتهم فى جريمة قتل، ثم وجد المدعى قتله حياً.
2-	إذا صدر حكم على شخص من أجل واقعة، ثم صدر حكم على شخص آخر من أجل الواقعة عينها، وكان بين الحكمين تناقضين بحيث يستنتج منه براءة أحد المحكوم عليهما.
3-	إذا حكم على أحد الشهود أو الخبراء بالعقوبة لشهادة الزور، وفقاً لأحكام الباب السادس من الكتاب الثالث من قانون العقوبات، أو إذا حكم بتزوير ورقة قدمت أثناء نظر الدعوى، وكان للشهادة أو تقرير الخبير أو الورقة تأثير فى الحكم.
4-	إذا كان الحكم مبيناً على حكم صادر من محكمة مدنية أو من إحدى محاكم الاحوال الشخصية والغى هذا الحكم.
5-	إذا حدثت أو ظهرت بعد الحكم وقائع، أو إذ قدمت أوراق لم تكن معلومة وقت المحاكمة، وكان من شأن هذه الوقائع أو الأوراق ثبوت براءة المحكوم عليه.

مادة 442:
فى الاحوال الاربع الأولى من المادة السابقة يكون لكل من النائب العام والمحكوم عليه أو يمثله قانوناً إذا كان عديم الأهلية أو مفقوداً أو لأقاربه أو زوجة من بعد وته حق طلب أعادة النظر.
وإذا كان الطالب غير النيابة فعليه تقديم الطلب إلى النائب العام بعريضة يبين فيها الحكم المطلوب إعادة النظر فيه والوجه الذى يستند عليه، ويشفعه بالمستندات المؤيد له.
ويرفع النائب العام الطلب سواء كان مقدماً منه أو من غيره مع التحقيقات التى يكون قد رأى أجراءها الى محكمة النقض بتقرير يبين فيه رأيه والاسباب التى يستند إليها.
ويجب أن يرفع الطلب إلى المحكمة فى الثلاثة الأشهر التالية لتقديمه.

مادة 443:
فى الحالة الخامسة من المادة 441 يكون حق طلب إعادة النظر للنائب العام وحده، سواء من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء على طلب صاحب الشأن، وإذا راى له محلاً يرفعه مع التحقيقات التى يكون قد رأى لزومها إلى لجنة مشكلة من أحد مستشارى محكمة النقض واثنين من مستشارى محكمة الاستئناف تعين كل منهم الجمعية العمومية بالمحكمة التابع لها. ويجب أن يبين فى الطلب الواقعة أو الورقة التى يستند عليها.
وتفضل فى الطلب بعد الاطلاع على الاوراق واستيفاء ما تراه من التحقيق وتأمر باحالته إلى محكمة النقض إذا رأت قبوله.
ولا يقبل الطعن بأى وجه فى القرار الصادر من النائب العام أو فى الأمر الصادر من اللجنة المثار إليها بقبول الطلب أو عدم قبوله.

مادة 444:
لا يقبل النائب العام طلب إعادة النظر من المتهم أو من يحل محله فى الاحوال الاربع الأولى من المادة 441 إلا إذا أودع الطالب خزانة المحكمة مبلغ خمسة جنيهات كفالة، تخصص لوفاء الغرامة المنصوص عليها بالمادة 449. ما لم يمكن قد أعفى من ايداعها بقرار من لجنة المساعدة القضائية بمحكمة النقض.

مادة 445:
تعلن النيابة العامة الخصوم للجلسة التى تحدد لنظر الطلب أمام محكمة النقض قبل انعقادها بثلاثة أيام كاملة على الأقل.

مادة 446:
تفصل محكمة النقض فى الطلب بعد سماع أقوال النيابة العامة أو الخصوم ويعد اجراء ما تراه لازماً من التحقيق بنفسها أو بواسطة من تندبه لذلك، فإذا رأت قبول الطلب تحكم بالغاء الحكم وتقضى ببراءة المتهم اذا كانت البراءة ظاهرة والا فتحسل الدعوى الى المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم، مشكلة من قضاء آخرين للفصل فى موضوعها ما لم ترى اجراء لذلك بنفسها.
ومع ذلك اذا كان من غير الممكن اعادة المحكمة، كما فى حالة وفاة امحكوم عليه أو عتهه أو سقوط الدعوى الجنائية بمضى المدة تنظر محكمة النقض فى موضوع الدعوى، ولا تلغى من الحكم إلا ما يظهر لها خطؤه.

مادة 447:
إذا توفى المحكوم عليه، ولم يكن الطلب مقدماً من أحد الاقارب أو الزوج تنظر المحكمة فى الدعوى فى مواجهة تعينه للدفاع عن ذاكره، ويكون بقدر الامكان من الاقارب وفى هذه الحالة تحكم عند الاقتضاء بمحو ما يسمى هذه الذكرى.

مادة 448:
لا يترتب على طلب اعادة النظر ايقاف تنفيذ الحكم الا اذا كان صادراً بالاعدام.

مادة 449:
فى الاحوال الاربع الأولى من المادة 441 يحكم على طالب اعادة النظر اذا كان غير النائب العام، بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة جنيهات اذا لم يقبل طلبه.

مادة 450:
كل حكم صادر بالبراءة بناء على اعادة النظر يجب نشره على نفقة الحكومة فى الجريدة الرسمية بناء على طلب النيابة العامة، وفى جريديتين يعنيها صاحب الشأن.

مادة 451:
يترتب على الغاء الحكم المطعون فيه سقوط الحكم بالتعويضات، ووجوب رد ما نفذ به منها بدون اخلال بقواعد سقوط الحق بمضى المدة.

مادة 452:
اذا رفض طلب اعادة النظر، فلا يجوز تجديده بناء على ذات الوقائع التى بنى عليها.

مادة 453:
الاحكام التى تصدر فى موضوع الدعوى بناء على طلب اعادة النظر من غير محكمة النقض يجوز الطعن فيها بجميع الطرق المقررة فى القانون ولا يجوز أن يقضى على المتهم بأشد من العقوبة السابق الحكم بها عليه.

الباب الخامس

فى قوة الأحكام النهائية

مادة 454:
تنقضى الدعوى الجنائية بالنسبة للمتهم المرفوعة عليه والوقائع المسندة فيها إليه بصدور حكم نهائى فيها بالبراءة أو الادانة.
إذا صدر حكم فى موضوع الدعوى الجنائية، فلا يجوز اعادة نظرها الا بالطعن فى هذا الحكم بالطرق المقررة فى القانون.

مادة 455:
لا يجوز الرجوع فى الدعوى الجنائية بعد الحكم فيها نهائياً بناء على ظهور أدلة جديدة او ظروف جديدة أو بناء على تغيير الوصف القانونى للجريمة.

مادة 456:
يكون للحكم الجنائى الصادر من المحكمة الجنائية فى موضوع الدعوى الجنائية بالبراءة أو بالادانة قوة الشئ المحكوم به أمام المحاكم المدنية فى الدعاوى التى لم يكن قد فصل فيها نهائياً فيما يتعلق بوقوع الجريمة وبوصفها القانونى ونسبتها إلى فاعلها ويكون للحكم بالبراءة هذه القوة، سواء بنى على انتفاء التهمة أو على عدم كفاية الأدلة، ولا تكون له هذه القوة إذا كان مبنياً على ان الفعل لا يعاقب عليه القانون.

مادة 457:
لا تكون للأحكام الصادرة من المحاكم المدنية قوة الشئ المحكوم به، أمام المحاكم الجنائية، فيما يتعلق بوقوع الجريمة ونسبتها إلى فاعلها.

مادة 458:
تكون للأحكام الصادرة من محكام الأحوال الشخصية، فى حدود اختصاصها ، قوة الشئ المحكوم به أمام المحكام الجنائية فى المسائل التى يتوقف عليها الفصل فى الدعوى الجنائية.

الكتاب الرابع

فى التنفيذ

الباب الأول

فى الاحكام الواجبة التنفيذ

مادة 459:
لا يجوز توقيع العقوبات المقررة بالقانون لاية جريمة الا بمقتضى حكم صادر من محكمة مختصة بذلك.

مادة 460:
لا تنفذ الاحكام الصادرة من المحاكم الجنائية الا متىصارت نهائية ما لم تكن فى القانون نص على خلاف ذلك.

مادة 461:
سكون تنفيذ الاحكام الصادرة فى الدعوى الجنائية بناء على طلب النيابة العامة ، وفقاً لما هو مقرر بهذا القانون.
والاحكام الصادرة فى الدعوى المدنية يكون تنفيذها بناء على طلب المدعى بالحقوق المدنية ، وفقاً لما هو مقرر بقانون المرافعات فى المواد المدنية والتجارية.

مادة 462:
على النيابة العامة ان تبادر إلى تنفيذ الاحكام الواجبة التنفيذ فى الدعوى الجنائية ولها عند اللزوم أن تستعين بالقوة العسكرية مباشرة.

مادة 463:
الاحكام الصادرة بالغرامة والمصاريف تكون واجبة التنفيذ فوراً، ولو مع حصول استئنافها وكذلك الاحكام الصادرة بالحبس فى سرقة أو على متهم عائد أو ليس له محل اقامة ثابت بمصر وكذلك الحال فى الاحوال الاخرى، اذا كان الحكم صادراً بالحبس الا اذا قدم المتهم كفالة بانه اذا لم يستأنف الحكم لا يفر من تنفيذه عند انقضاء مواعيد الاستئناف وانه اذا استأنفه بحضر فى الجلسة ولا يفر من تنفيذ الحكم الذى يصدر وكل حكم صادر بعقوبة الحبس فى هذه الأحوال يعين فيه المبلغ الذى يجب تقديم الكفالة به.
واذا كان المتهم محبوساً حبساً احتياطياً يجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بتنفيذ الحكم تنفيذاً مؤقتاً.
وللمحكمة عند الخكم بالتعويضات للمدعى بالحقوق المدنية ان تأمر بالتنفيذ المؤقت ولو مع حصول الاستئناف على حسب المقرر بالمادة 467.

مادة 464:
تنفذ ايضا العقوبات التبعية المقيدة للحية المحكوم بها مع عقوبة الحبس إذا نفذت عقوبة الحبس طبقاً للمادة السابقة.

مادة 465:
يفرج فى الحال عن المتهم المحبوس احتياطياً إذا كان الحكم صادراً بالبراءة أو بعقوبة أخرة لا يقتضى تنفيذها الحبس أو اذا أمر فى الحكم بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة أو اذا كان المتهم قد قضى فى الحبس الاحتياطى مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها.

مادة 466:
فى غير الاحوال المتقدمة يوقف التنفيذ اثناء الميعاد المقرر للاستئناف بالمادة 406 واثناء نرظ الاستئناف الذى ريرفع فى المدة المذكورة.

مادة 467:
يجوز تنفيذ الحكم الغيابى بالعقوبة اذا لم يعارض فيه المحكوم عليه فى الميعاد المبين بالفقرة الأولى من المادة 398.
وللمحكمة عند الحكم بالتضمينات للمدعى بالحقوق المدنية أن تأمر بالتنفيذ المؤقت مع تقديم كفالة ولو مع حصول المعارضة أو الاستئناف بالنسبة لكل المبلغ المحكوم به أو بعضه ولها أن تعفى المحكوم له من الكفالة.

مادة 468:
للمحكمة عند الحكم غيابياً بالحبس مدة شهر فأكثر اذا لم يكن للمتهم محل اقامة معين بمصر، أو اذا كان صادراً ضده امر بالحبس الاحتياطى ان تأمر بناء على طلب النيابة العامة بالقبض عليه وحبسه.
ويحبس المتهم عند القبض عليه تنفيذاً لهذا الامر حتى يحكم فى المعارضة التى يرفعها أو ينقضى الميعاد المقرر لها ولا يجوز باية حالة أن يبقى الحبس مدة تزيد على المدة المحكوم بها وذلك كله ما لم تر المحكمة المرفوعة اليها المعارضة الافراج عنه قبل الفصل فيها.

مادة 469:
لا يترتب على الطعن بطريق النقض ايقاف التنفيذ الا اذا كان الحكم صادراً بالاعدم، أو كان صادراً بالاختصاص فى الحالة المبينة بالفقرة الاخيرة من المادة 421.

الباب الثانى

فى تنفيذ عقوبة الاعدام

مادة 470:
متى صار الحكم بالاعدام نهائياً وجب رفع ارواق الدعوى فوراً الى رئيس الجمهورية بواسطة وزير العدل.
وينفذ الحكم اذا لم يصدر الامر بالعفو او بابدال العقوبة فى ظرف اربعة عشر يوماً.

مادة 471:
يودع المحكوم عليه بالاعدام فى السجن بناء على أمر تصدره النيابة العامة على النموذج الذى يقرره وزير العدل الى ان ينفذ به حكم الاعدام.

مادة 472:
لاقارب المحكوم عليه بالاعدام ان يقابلوه فى اليوم الذى يعين لتنفيذ الحكم، على أن يكون ذلك بعيداً عن محل التنفيذ.
واذا كانت ديانة المحكوم عليه تفرض عليه الاعتراف أو غيره من الفروض الدينية قبل الموت وجب اجراء التسهيلات اللازمة لتمكين أحد رجال الدين من مقابلته.

مادة 473:
تنفذ عقوبة الاعدام داخل السجن أو فى مكان آخر مستور، بناء على طلب بالكتابة من النائب العام يبين فيه استيفاء الاجراءات المنصوص عليها فى المادة 470.

مادة 474:
يجب أن يكون تنفيذ عقوبة الاعدام بحضور أحد وكلاء النائب العام ومأمور السجن وطبيب السجن أو طبيب آخر تندبه النيابة العامة ولا يجوز لغير من ذكروا أن يحضروا التنفيذ الا باذن خاص من النيابة العامة ويجب دائماً ان يؤذن للمدافع عن المحكوم عليه بالحضور.
ويجب ان يتلى من الحكم الصادر بالاعدام منطوقه والتهمة المحكوم من أجلها عى امحكوم عليه وذلك فى مكان التنفيذ بمسمع من الحاضرين واذا رغب المحكوم عليه فى ابداء اقواله حرر وكيل النائب العام محضراً بها.

مادة 475:
لا يجوز تنفيذ عقوبة الاعدام فى ايام الاعياد الرسمية او الاعياد الخاصة بديانة المحكوم عليه.

مادة 476:
يوقف تنفيذ عقوبة الاعدام على الحبلى والى ما بعد شهرين من وضعها.

مادة 477:
تدفن الحكومة على نفقتها جثة من حكم عليه بالاعدام ما لم يكن له أقارب يطلبون القيام بذلك.
ويجب ان يكون الدفن بغير احتفال ما.

الباب الثالث

فى تنفيذ العقوبات المقيدة للحرية

مادة 478:
تنفذ الأحكام الصادرة بالعقوبات المقيدة للحرية فى السجن المعدة لذلك بمقتضى أمر يصدر من النيابة العامة على النموذج الذى يقرره وزير العدل.

مادة 479:
لكل محكوم عليه بالحبس البسيط مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أشهر أن يطلب بدلاً من تنفيذ عقوبة الحبس عليه تشغيله خارج السجن، وفقا لما هو مقرر بالمواد 520 وما بعدها وذلك ما لم ينص الحكم على حرمانه من هذا الخيار.

مادة 480:
يحسب اليوم الذى يبدأ فيه التنفيذ من مدة العقوبة ويفرج عن المحكوم عليه فى اليوم التالى ليوم انتهاء العقوبة فى الوقت المحدد للافراج عن المسجونين.

مادة 481:
اذا كانت مدة عقوبة الحبس المحكوم بها على المتهم اربعاص وعشرين ساعة ينتهى تنفيذها فى اليوم التالى للقبض عليه فى الوقت المحدد للافراج عن المسجونين.

مادة 482:
تبتدئ مدة العقوبة المقيدة للحرية من يوم القبض على المحكوم عليه بناء على الحكم الواجب التنفيذ مع مراعاة انقاصها بمقدار مدد الحبس الاحتياطى ومدة القبض.

مادة 483:
اذا حكم ببراءة المتهم من الجريمة التى حبس احتياطياً من اجلها وجب خصم مدة السجن من المدة الحكوم بها فى أية جريمة أخرى يكون قد ارتكبها أو حقق معه فيها أثناء الحبس الاحتياطى.

مادة 484:
يكون استنزال مدة الحبس الاحتياطى عند تعدد العقوبات المقيدة للحرية بها على المتهم من تالعقوبة الأخف اولا.

مادة 485:
ذا كانت المحكوم عليها بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية حبلى فى الشهر السادس من الحمل، جاز تأجيل التنفيذ عليها حتى تضع حملها وتمضى مدة شهرين على الوضع.
فاذا رؤى التنفيذ على المحكوم عليها أو ظهر فى اثناء التنفيذ انها حبلى وجبت معاملتها فى السجن معاملة المحبوسين احتياطياً حتى تمضة المدة المقررة بالفقرة السابقة.

مادة 486:
اذا كان المحكوم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية مصابا بمضر يهدد بذاته أو يسبب التنفيذ حياته للخطر، جاز تأجيل تنفيذ العقوبة عليه.

مادة 487:
اذا اصيب المحكوم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية بجنون وجب تأجيل تنفيذ العقوبة حتى يبرأ ، ويجوز للنيابة العامة أن تأمر بوضعه فى أحد المحال المعدة للامراض العقلية وفى هذه الحالة تستنزل المدة التى يقضيها فى هذه المحال من مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها.

مادة 488:
اذا كان محكوماً على الرج وزوجته بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة ولو عن جرائم مختلفة ولم يكونا مسجونين من قبل جاز تأجيل تنفيذ العقوبة على أحدهما حتى يفرج عن الأخر وذلك اذا كانا يكفلان صغير لم يتجاوز خمس عشر سنة كاملة وكان لهما محل اقامة معروف بمصر.

مادة 489:
للنيابة العامة فى الاحوال التى يجوز فيها تأجيل التنفيذ العقوبة على المحكوم عليه ان تطلب منه تقديم كفالة بأن لا يفر من التنفيذ عند زوال سبب التأجيل، ويقدر مبلغ الكفالة فى الأمر الصادر التأجسل.
ولها ايضاً ان تشترط لتأجيل التنفيذ ما تراه من الاحتياط الكفيلة لمنع المحكوم عليه من الهرب.

مادة 490:
لا يجوز فى غير الاحوال المبينة فى القانون اخلاء سبيل المسجون المحكوم عليه قبل ان يستوفى مدة العقوبة.

الباب الرابع

الافراج تحت شرط
المواد من 491 إلى 504 ملغاة بالمادة 90 من قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 396 الصادر فى شأن تنظيم السجون – منشور بالوقائع المصرية بالعدد 94 مكرر (ح) بتاريخ 25/11/1956.

الباب الخامس

فى تنفيذ المبالغ المحكوم عليها

مادة 505:
عند تسوية المبالغ المستحقة للحكومة عن الغرامة وما يجب رده والتعويضات والمصاريف يجب على النيابة العامة قبل التنفيذ بها اعلان المحكوم عليه بمقدار هذه المبالغ ما لم تكن مقدرة فى الحكم.

مادة 506:
يجوز تحصيل المبالغ المستحقة للحكومة بالطرق المقررة فى قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية أو بالطرق الادارية المقررة لتحصيل الاموال الاميرية.

مادة 507:
اذا لم يدفع المتهم المبالغ المستحقة للحكومة تصدر النيابة العامة امراً بالاكراه البدنى وفقاً للاحكام المقررة بالمواد 511 وما بعدها.

مادة 508:
اذا حكم بالغرامة وما يجب رده والتعويضات والمصاريف معاً وكانت اموال المحكوم عليه  تفى بذلك كله، وجب توزيع ما يتحصل منها بين ذوى الحقوق على حسب الترتيب الاتى:
أولاً: المصاريف المستحقة للحكومة.
ثانياً: المبالغ المستحقة للمدعى المدنى.
ثالثاً: اغرامة وما تستحق احكومة من الرد والتعويض.

مادة 509:
اذا حبس شخص احتياطياً ولم يحكم عليه الا بالغرامة وجب ان ينقص منها عند التنفيذ خمسة جنيهات عن كل يوم من ايام الحبس واذا حكم عليه بالحبس وبالغرامة معاً وكانت المدة التى قضاها فى الحس الاحتياطى تزيد على مدة الحبس المحكوم به، وجب ان ينقص من الغرامة المبلغ المذكور عن كل يوم من ايام الزيادة المذكورة.

مادة 510:
لقاضى المحكمة الجزئية فى الجهة التى يجرى التنفيذ فيها ان يمنح المتهم فى الاحوال الاستثنائية بناء على طلبه وبعد اخذ رأى النيابة العامة اجلاً لدفع المبالغ المستحقة للحكومة، أو ان يأذن له بدفعها على اقساط ، بشرط الا تزيد المدة على تسعة أشهر ولا يجوز الطعن فى الامر الذى يصدر بقبول الطلب أة رفضه.
واذا تأخر المتهم عن دفع قسط حلت باقى الاقساط ويجوز للقاضى الرجوع فى الأمر الصادر منه اذا وجد لذلك.

الباب السادس

فى الاكراه البدنى

مادة 511:
يجوز الاكراه البدنى لتحصيل المبالغ الناشئة عن الجريمة المقضى بها للحكومة ضد مرتكب الجريمة، ويكون هذا الاكراه بالحبس ضد مرتكب الجريمة، ويكون هذا الاكراه بالحبس البسيط وتقدر مدته باعتبار يوم واحد عن كل خمسة جنيهات أو اقل.
ومع مواد الجنح والجنايات لا تزيد مدة الاكراه على ثلاث أشهر للمصاريف وما يجب رده والتعويضات.

مادة 512:
لا يجوز التنفيذ بطرق الاكراه البدنى على المحكوم عليهم الذين لم يبلغوا من العمر خمس عشرة سنة كاملة وقت ارتكاب الجريمة ولا على المحكوم عليهم بعقوبة الحبس مع وقف التنفيذ.

مادة 513:
تسرى أحكام امواد 485 – 488 فيما يتعلق بالتنفيذ بطريق الاكراه البدنى.

مادة 514:
اذا تعددت الاحكام ، وكانت كلها صادرة فى مخالفات جنح أو فى جنايات يكون التنفيذ باعتبار مجموع المبالغ المحكوم بها، وفى هذه الحالة لا يجوز ان تزيد مدة الاكراه على ضعف الحد الاقصى فى الجنح والجنايات ولا على واحد وعشرين يوماً فى المخالفات.
أما اذا كانت الجرائم مختلفة النوع، يراعى الحد الاقصى المقرر لكل منها.
ولا يجوز بأية حال أن تزيد مدة الاكراه على سنة اشهر للغرامات وستة أشهر للمصاريف وما يجب رده والتعويضات.

مادة 515:
اذا كانت الجرائم المحكوم فيها مختلفة تستنزل المبالغ المدفوعة أو اتى تحصلت بطريق التنفيذ على ممتلكات المحكوم عليه أولاً من المبالغ المحكوم بها فى الجنايات ثم الجنح ثم فى المخالفات.

مادة 516:
يكون تنفيذ الاكراه البدنى بأمر يصدر من النيابة العامة على النموذج الذى يقرره وزير العدل، ويشرع فيه فى أى وقت كان بعد اعلان المتهم طبقاً للمداة 505 وبعد أن يكون قد أمضى جميع مدد العقوبات المقيدة للحرية المحكوم بها.

مادة 517:
ينتهى الاكراه البدنى متى صار المبلغ يوازى للمدة التى امضاها المحكوم عليه فى الاكراه محسوباً على مقتضى المواد السابقة مساوياً للمبلغ المطلوب اصلاً بعد استنزال ما يكون المحكوم عليه قد دفعه أو تحصل منه بالتنفيذ على ممتلكاته.

مادة 518:
لا تبرأ ذمة المحكوم عليه من المصاريف وما يجب رده والتعويضات بتنفيذ الاكراه البدنى عليه، ولا تبرأ من الغرامة الا باعتبار خمسة جنيهات عن كل يوم.

مادة 519:
اذا لم يقم المحكوم عليه بتنفيذ الحكم الصادر لغير الحكومة بالتعويضات بعد التنبيه عليه بالدفع، جاز لمحكمة الجنح التى بدائرتها محله، اذا ثبت لديها أنه قادر على الدفع وأمرته به فلم يمتثل، أن تحكم عليه بالاكراه البدانى، ولا يجوز ان تزيد مدة هذا الاكراه على ثلاثة أشهر، ولا يخصم شئ من التعويضات نظير الاكراه فى هذه الحالة وترفع الدعوى من المحكوم له بالطرق المعتادة.

مادة 520:
للمحكوم عليه ان يطلب فى أى وقت من النيابة العامة قبل صدور الأمر بالاكراه البدنى ابداله بعمل يدوى أو صناعى يقوم به.

مادة 521:
يشتغل المحكوم عليه فى هذا العمل بلا مقابل لأحد جهات الحكومة أو البلديات مدة من الزمن مساوية لمدة الاكراه التى كان يجب التنفيذ عليه بها. وتعين أنواع الأعمال التى يجوز تشغيل المحكوم عليه بها والجهات الإدارية التى تقرر هذه الاعمال بقرار يصدر من الوزير المختص.
ولا يجوز تشغيل المحكوم عليه خارج المدينة الساكن بها أو المركز التابع لهن ويراعى فى العمل الذى يعرض عليه يومياً أن يكون قادراً على اتمامه فى ظروف ست ساعات بحسب حالة بنيته.

مادة 522:
المحكوم عليه الذى تقرر معاملة بمقتضى المادة 520 ولا يحضر إلى المحل المعدل لشغله، أو يتغيب عن شغله أو لا يتم العمل المفروض عليه تأديته يومياً بلا عذر تراه جهات الادارة مقبولاً، يرسل إلى السجن للتنفيذ عليه بالاكراه البدنى الذى كان يستحق التنفيذ به عليه ويخصم له من مدته الأيام التى يكون قد أتم فيها ما فرض عليه تأدية من الأعمال.
ويجب التنفيذ بالاكراه البدنى على المحكوم عليه الذى اختار الشغل بدل الاكراه اذا لم يوجد عمل يكون من وراء شغله فيه فائدة.

مادة 523:
يستنزل من المبالغ المستحقة للحكومة من الغرامة ما يجب رده والتعويضات والمصاريف مقابل شغل المحكوم باعتباره خمسة جنيهات عن كل يوم.

الباب السابع

فى الأشكال فى التنفيذ

مادة 524:
كل أشكال من المحكوم عليه فى التنفيذ يرفع إلى محمة الجنايات اذا كان الحكم صادراً منها والى محكمة الجنح المستأنفة فيما عدا ذلك، وينعقد الاختصاص فى الحالتين للمحكمة التى تختص محلياً بنظر الدعوى المستشكل فى تنفيذ الحكم الصادر فيها.

مادة 525:
يقدم النزاع إلى المحكمة بواسطة النيابة العامة على وجه السرعة، ويعلن ذوو الشأن بالجلسة التى تحدد لنظره وتفصل المحكمة فيه فى غرفة المشورة بعد سماع النيابة العامة وذوى الشأن، وللمحكمة أن تجرى التحقيق التى ترى لزومها، ولها فى كل الاحوال أن تأمر بوقف التنفيذ حتى يفصل فى النزاع.
وللنيابة العامة عند الاقتضاء وقبل تقديم النزاع الى المحكمة ان توقف تنفيذ الحكم المؤقت.

مادة 526:
اذا حصل نزاع فى شخصية المحكوم عليه يفصل فى ذلك النزاع بالكيفية والاوضاع المقررة فى المادتين السابقتين.

مادة 527:
فى حالة تنفيذ الأحكام المالية على اموال المحكوم عليها اذا قام نزاع من غير المتهم بشأن الأموال المطلوب التنفيذ عليها يرفع الأمر إلى المحكمة المدنية طبقاً لما مقرر فى قانون المرافعات.
يدعو لضلك ويكلف المحكوم عليه أن يتخذ له فى مدة عشرة أيام محل اقامة خارج دائرة المديرية أو المحافظة.
واذا خالف المحكوم عليه ذلك يعاقب بالعقوبة المتقدمة ولوزير الداخلية فى جميع الأحوال المذكورة أن يعين للمحكوم عليه محل اقامته وتتبع فى ذلك الاحكام الخاصة بمراقبة البوليس.

مادة 534:
تتبع الاحكام المقررة لمضى المدة فى القانون المدنى فيما يختص بالتعويضات وما يجب رده والمصاريف المحكوم بها ومع ذلك فلا يجوز التنفيذ بطريق الاكراه بعد مضى المدة المقررة لسقوط العقوبة.

مادة 535:
اذا توفى المحكوم عليه بعد الحكم عليه، تنفذ العقوبات المالية والتعويضات وما يجب رده والمصاريف فى تركته.

الباب التاسع

فى رد الاعتبار

مادة 536:
يجوز رد الاعتبار إلى كل محكوم عليه فى جناية أو جنحة، ويصدر الحكم بذلك فى محكمة الجنايات التابع لها محل اقامة المحكوم عليه وذلك بناء على طلبه.

مادة 537:
يجب لرد الاعتبار:
أولاً:
أن تكون العقوبة قد نفذت تنفيذاً كاملاً أو صدر عنها عفو أو سقوط بمضى المدة.
ثانياً:
أن يكون قد انقضى من تاريخ تنفيذ العقوبة، أو صدور العفو عنها مدة ست سنوات اذا كانت عقوبة جناية أو ثلاث سنوات اذا كانت عقوبة جنحة.
وتضاعف هذه المدة فى حالتى الحكم للعود وسقوط العقوبة مضى المدة.

مادة 538:
اذا كان المحكوم عليه قد وضع تحت مراقبة البوليس بعد انقضاء العقوبة الاصلية، تبتدئ المدة من اليوم الذى تنتهى فيه مدة المراقبة.
واذا كان قد افرج عن المحكوم عليه تحت شرط ، فلا تبتدئ المدة الا من التاريخ المقرر لانقضاء العقوبة أو من التاريخ الذى يصبح فيه الافراج تحت شرط نهائياً.

مادة 539:
يجب للحكم برد الاعتبار ان يوفى المحكوم عليه كل ما حكم به عليه من غرامة أو رد أو تعويض أو مصاريف ، وللمحكمة أن تتجاوز عن هذا اذا أثبت المحكوم عليه أنه ليس بحال يستطيع معها الوفاء.
واذا لم يوجد المحكوم له بالتعويضات أو الرد أو المصاريف أو امتنع عن قبولها وجب على المحكوم عليه أن يودعها طبقاً لما هو مقرر فى قانون المرافعات فى المواد المدنية والتجارية ويجوز له ان يستردها اذا مضت خمس سنوات ولم يطلبها المحكوم له.
واذا كان المحكوم عليه قد صدر عليه الحكم بالتضامن يكفى ان يدفع مقدار ما يخصه شخصياً فى الدين، وعند الانقضاء تعين المحكمة الحصة التى يجب عليه دفعها.

مادة 540:
فى حالة الحكم فى جريمة تفالس يجب على الطالب أن يثبت أنه قد حصل على حكم برد اعتبار تجارى.

مادة 541:
اذا كان الطالب قد صدرت عليه عدة احكام فلا يحكم برد الاسابقة بالنسبة الى كل منها على ان يراعى فى حساب المدة اسنادها الى احداث الاحكام.

مادة 542:
يقدم طلب رد الاعتبار بعريضة الى النيابة العامة ويجب ان تشتمل على البيانات اللازمة لتعين شخصية الطالب وأن يبين فيها تاريخ الحكم الصادر عليه والاماكن التى أقام فيها من ذلك الحين.

مادة 543:
تجر النيابة العامة تحقيقاً بشأن الطالب للاستيثاق من تاريخ اقامة الطالب فى كل مكان نزله من وقت الحكم عليه ومدة تلك الاقامة للوقوف على سوكه ووسائل ذارتزاقه، وبوجه عام تقصى كل ما تراه لازماً من المعلومات وتضم التحقيق إلى الطلب وترفعه إلى المحكمة فى الثلاثة الاشهر التالية لتقديمه بتقرير يدون فيه رأيها وتبين الأسباب التى بنى عليها ويرفق بالطلب:
1)	صورة الحكم الصادر على الطالب.
2)	شهادة بسوابقه.
3)	تقرير عن سلوكه اثناء وجوده فى السجن.

مادة 544:
تنظر المحكمة الطلب وتفصل فيه فى غرفة المشورة ويجوز سماع اقوال النيابة العامة والطالب، كما يجوز لها استيفاء كل ما تراه لازماً من المعلومات.
ويكون اعلان الطالب بالحضور قبل الجلسة بثمانية ايام على الاقل. ولا يقبل الطعن فى الحكم الا بطريق النقض لخطأ فى تطبيق القانون أو فى تأويله ، وتتبع فى الطعن الأوضاع والمواعيد المقررة وللطعن بطريق النقض فى الاحكام.

مادة 545:
متى توافر الشرطان المذكوران فى المادة 537 تحكم المحكمة برد الاعتبار اذا رأت ان سلوك الطالب منذ صدور الحكم عليه يدعو الى الثقة بتقويم نفسه.

مادة 546:
ترسل النيابة العامة صورة من حكم رد الاعتبار الى المحكمة التى صدر منها الحكم بالعقوبة للتأشير به على هامشه، وتأمر بأن يؤشر به فى قلم السوابق.

مادة 547:
لا يجوز الحكم برد المحكوم عليه الا مرة واحدة.

مادة 548:
اذا رفض طلب رد الاعتبار بسبب راجع الى سلوك المحكوم عليه، فلا يجوز تجديده الا بعد مضى سنتين. أما فى الاحوال الأخرى، فيجوز تجديده متى توافرت الشروط اللازم توافرها.

مادة 549:
يجوز الغاء الحكم الصادر برد الاعتبار، اذا ظهر ان المحكوم عليه صدرت ضده أحكام أخرى لم تكن المحكمة قد علمت بها، أو اذا حكم عليه بعد رد الاعتبار ف ى جريمة وقعت قبله.
ويصدر الحكم فى هذه الحالة من المحكمة التى حكمت برد الاعتبار بناء على طلب النيابة العامة.

مادة 550:
يرد الاعتبار بحكم القانون اذا لم يصدر خلال الآجال الآتية على المحكوم عليه بعقوبة جناية أو جنحة مما يحفظ عنه صحيفة بقلم السوابق.
أولاً:
بالنسبة إلى المحكوم عليه بعقوبة جناية أو بعقوبة جنحة فى جريمة سرقة أو اخفاء اشياء مسروقة أو نصب أو خيانة أمانة أو تزوير أو شروع فى هذه الجرائم وفى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 355، 356، 367 ، 368 من قانون العقوبات متى مضى على تنفيذ العقوبة أو العفو عنها أو سقوطها بمضى المدة اثنتا عشرة سنة.
ثانيأ:
بالنسبة الى المحكوم عليه بعقوبة جنحة فى غير ما ذكر متى مضى على تنفيذ العقوبة أو العقو عنها ست سنوات، الا اذا كان الحكم قد اعتبر المحكوم عليه عائداً، او كانت العقوبة قد سقطت بمضى المدة فتكون المدة اثنتى عشرة سنة.

مادة 551:
اذا كان المحكوم عليه قد صدرت ضده عدة أحكام فلا يرد اعتباره اليه بحكم القانون الا اذا تحققت بالنسبة لكل منها الشروط المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة على ان يراعى فى حساب المدة اسنادها الى أحدث الاحكام.

مادة 552:
يترتب على رد الاعتبار محو الحكم القاضى بالادانة بالنسبة للمستقبل وزوال كل ما يترتب عليه من انعدام الأهلية والحرمان من الحقوق وسائر الآثار الجنائية.

مادة 553:
لا يجوز الاحتجاج برد الاعتبار على الغير فيما يتعلق بالحقوق التى تترتب لهم من الحكم بالإدانة وعلى الأخص فيما يتعلق بالرد وبالتعويضات.

أحكام عامة
فى الإجراءات التى تتبع فى حالة 
فقد الأوراق أو الأحكام

مادة 554:
اذا فقدت النسخة الأصلية للحكم قبل تنفيذه أو فقدت الأوراق التحقيق كلها أو بعضها قبل صدور قرار فيه تتبع الاجراءات المقررة فى المواد الآتية:

مادة 555:
اذا وجدت صورة رسمية من الحكم فهذه الصورة تقوم مقام النسخة الأصلية.
واذا كانت الصورة تحت شخص أو جهة ما تستصدر النيابة العامة أمراً من رئيس المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم بتسليمها ولمن أخذت منه أن يطلب صورة مطابقة بغير مصاريف.

مادة 556:
لا يترتب على فقد نسخة الحكم الأصلية اعادة المحاكمة متى كانت طرق الطعن فى الحكم قد استنفدت.

مادة 557:
اذا كانت القضية منظورة امام محكمة النقض ولم يتيسر الحصول على صورة من الحكم، تقضى المحكمة باعادة المحاكمة متى كانت جميع الاجراءات المقررة للطعن قد استوفيت.

مادة 558:
اذا فقدت أوراق التحقيق كلها أو بعضها قبل صدور قرار فيه يعاد التحقيق فيما فقدت أوراقه.
واذا كانت القضية مرفوعة امام المحكمة تتولى هى اجراءات ما تراه من التحقيق.

مادة 559:
اذا فقدت أوراق التحقيق كلها او بضها وكان الحكم موجوداً والقضية منظورة أمام محكمة النقض فلا تعاد الاجراءات الا اذا رأت المحكمة محلاً لذلك.

فى حساب المدة

مادة 560:
جميع المدد المبينة فى هذا القانون تحسب بالتقويم الميلادى:
القانون رم 57 لسنة 1959
فى شأن حالات وإجراءات الطعن
أمام محكمة النقض 

الباب الثانى

الطعن فى المواد الجزائية

مادة 30:
لكل من النيابة العامة والمحكوم عليه والمسئول عن الحقوق المدنية  والمدعى بها الطعن امام محكمة النقض فى الاحكام النهائية الصادرة من آخر درجة فى مواد الجنايات والجنح، وذلك فى الاحوال الاتية:
1-	اذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه مبنياً على مخالفة القانون أو على خطأ فى تطبيقه أو فى تأويله.
2-	اذا وقع بطلان فى الحكم.
3-	اذا وقع فى الاجراءات بطلان اثر فى الحكم.
ولا يجوز الطعن من المدعى بالحقوق المدنية والمسئول عنها الا فيما يتعلق بحقوقهما المدنية.
والاصل اعتبار ان الاجراءات قد روعيت اثناء الدعوى، ومع هذا فلصاحب الشأن ان يثبت بكافة الطرق ان تلك الاجراءات قد أهملت أو خولفت وذلك اذا لم تكن مذكورة فى محضر الجلسة ولا فى الحكم – فاذا ذكر فى احدهما انها اتبعت فيه فلا يجوز اثبات عدم ابتعها الا بطريق الطعن بالتزوير.

مادة 31:
لا يجوز الطعن بطريق النقض فى الاحكام الصادرة قبل الفصل فى الموضوع الا اذا انبنى عليها منع السير فى الدعوى.

مادة 32:
لا يقبل الطعن بطريق النقض فى الحكم ما دم الطعن فيه بطريق المعارضة جائزاً.

مادة 33:
للنيابة وللمدعى بالحقوق المدنية والمسئول عنها كل فيما يختص به الطعن بطريق النقض فى الحكم الصادر من محكمة الجنايات فى غيبة امتهم بجناية.

مادة 34:
يحصل الطعن بتقدير فى قلم كتاب المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم فى ظرف ستين يوماً من تاريخ الحكم الحضورى، أو من تاريخ انقضاء ميعاد المعارضة أو من تاريخ الحكم الصادر فى المعارضة.
ويجب ايداع الاسباب التى بنى عليها الطعن فى هذا الميعاد ومع ذلك اذا كان الحكم صادراً بالبراءة وحصل الطاعن على شهادة بعدم ايداع الحكم قلم الكتاب خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ صدوره، يقبل الطعن واسبابه خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ اعلانه بايداع الحكم قلم الكتاب، وعلى الطاعن فى هذه الحالة ان يعين فى طلبه المقدم للحصول على الشهادة المذكور محلاً مختاراً فى البلدة الكائن بها مركز المحكمة ليعلن فيه بايداع الحكم والأصح اعلانه فى قلم الكتاب.
واذا كان الطعن مرفوعاً من النيابة العامة فيجب أن يوقع اسشبابه رئيس نيابة على الأقل.
واذا كان مرفوعاً من غيرها فيجب ان يوقع اسبابه محام مقبول امام محكمة النض.

مادة 35:
لا يجوز ابداء اسباب اخرى أمام المحكمة غير الاسباب التى سبق بيانها فى الميعاد المذكور بامادة السابقة.
ومع ذلك فللمحكمة ان تنقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم من تلقاء نفسها اذا تبين لها مما هو ثابت فيه انه مبنى على مخالفة القانون أو على خطأ فى تطبيقه أو فى تأويله أو أن المحكمة التى أصدرته لم تكن مشكاة وفقاً للقانون ولا ولاية لها بالفصل فى الدعوى، أو اذا صدر الحكم المطعون فيه قانوناً يسرى غعلى واقعة الدعوى.

مادة 36:
اذا لم يكن الطعن مرفوعاً من النيابة العامة أو من المحكوم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية يجب لقبوله ان يودع رافعه خزانة المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم مبلغ خمسة وعشرون جنيها على سبيل الكفالة ما لم يكن قد اعفى من ايداع هذا المبلغ بقرار من لجنة المساعدة القضائية ولا يقبل قلم الكتاب التقرير بالطعن اذا لم يصحب بما يدل على ذلك الايداع وتعفى الدولة من هذا وكذلك من يعفون من الرسوم القضائية.
وتحكم المحكمة بمصادرة المبلغ المذكور اذا لم يقبل الطعن أو قضى برفضه أو بعدم جوازه أو بسقوطه ويجوز لها فى مواد الجنح الحكم بغرامة لا تزيد على مائتان وخمسون جنيهاً على المحكوم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية إذا لم يقبل طعنه أو قضى برفضه أو بعدم جوازه أو بسقوطه.

مادة 36 مكرراً:
1)	يجوز للطاعن فى حكم صادر من مكمة اجنايات بعقوبة مقيدة ، أو سالة للحرية، أن يطلب فى مذكرة أسباب الطعن وقف تنفيذ الحكم الصادر ضده مؤقتاً لحين الفصل فى الطعن، ويحدد رئيس المحكمة على وجه السرعة جلسة لنظر هذا الطلب تعلن بها النيابة.
وعلى المحكمة إذا أمرت بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة أن تحدد جلسة لنظر الطعن أمامها فى ميعاد لا يجاوز ستة شهور، وتحيل ملف الطعن إلى النيابة لتودع مذكرة برأيها خلال الاجل الذى تحدده لها.
2)	تخصص دائرة أو أكثر منعقدة فى غرفة مشورة لفحص الطعون فى أحكام محكمة الجنح المستأنفة لتفصل بقرار مسبب فيما يفصح من هذه الطعون عن عدم قبوله شكلاً أة موضوعاً. ولتقرر إحالة الطعون الأخرى لنظرها بالجلسة على وجه السعرة، ولها فى هذه الحالة أن تأمر بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة السالبة للحرية الى حين الفصل فى الطعن.
3)	ويجوز للمحكمة فى جميع الأحوال ، اذا أمرت بوقف التنفيذ أن تأمر بتقديم كفالة أو بما تراه من اجراءات تكفل عدم هروب الطاعن.

مادة 37:
تحكم المحكمة فى الطعن بعد تلاوة التقرير الذى يضعه أحد اعضائها ويجوز لها سماع أقوال النيابة العامة والمحامين عن الخصوم اذا رأت لزوماً لذلك.

مادة 38:
اذا رفض الطعن موضعاً فلا يجوز بأية حال لمن رفعه أن يرفع طعناً آخر عن الحكم ذاته لأى سبب ما.

مادة 39:
اذا قدم الطعن أو اسبابه بعد الميعاد تحكم المحكمة بعدم قبول الطعن واذا كان الكعن مقبولاً وكان مبنياً على الحالة الأولى المبنية بالمادة 30 تصحح المحكمة الخطأ وتحكم بمقتضى القانون.
واذا كان مبيناً على الحالة الثانية فى المادة المذكورة تنقض المحكمة الحكم وتعيد الدعوى الى المحكمة التى أصدرته لتحكم فيها من جديد مشكلة من قضاء آخرين.
ومع ذلك يجوز عن الاقتضاء احالتها الى محكمة أخرى.
واذا كان الحكم المنقوص صادراً من محكمة استئنافية أو من محكمة جنايات فى جنحة وقعت فى جلستها، تعاد الدعوى إلى المحكمة المختصة اصلاً بنظر الدعوى لتنظرها حسب الأصول المعتادة.

مادة 40:
اذا اشتملت اسبابه الحكم على خطا فى القانون او اذا وقع خطأ فى ذكر نصوصه فى يجوز نقض الحكم متى كانت العقوبة المحكوم بها مقررة فى القانون للجريمة، وتصحح المحكمة الخطأ الذى وقع فيه.

مادة 41:
سقط الطعن المرفوع من المتهم المحكوم عليه بعقوبة مقدية للحرية اذا لم يتقدم للتنفيذ قبل يوم الجلسة، ويجوز للمحكمة اخلاء سبيله بالكفالة.

مادة42:
لا ينقض من الحكم الا م كان متعلقاً الأوجه التى بنى علسها النقض، ما لم تكن التجزئة غير ممكنه واذا لم يكن الطعن مقدماً من النيابة العامة فلا ينقض الحكم الا بالنسبة الى من قدم الطعن ما لم تكن الأوجه التى بنى عليها النقض تتصل بغيه من المتهمين معه وفى هذه الحالة يحكم بنقض الحكم بالنسبةاليهم ايضا ولو لم يقدموا طعناً.

مادة 43:
اذا كان نقض الحكم حاصلاً بناء على طلب أحد من الخصوم غير النيابة العامة فلا يضار بطعنه.

مادة 44:
اذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه صادراً بقبول دفع قانونى مانع من السير فى الدعوى ونقضته محكمة النقض وأعادت القضية إلى المحكمة التى أصدرته لنظر الموضوع فلا يجوز لهذه المحكمة ان تحكم بعكس ما قضت به محكمة النقض.
وكذلك لا يجوز لمحكمة الموضوع فى جميع الأحوال أن تحكم بعكس ما قررته الهيئة العامة للمواد الجزائية بمحكمة النقض.

مادة 45:
اذا طعن مرة ثانية فى الحكم الصادر من المحكمة المحالة اليها الدعوى، تحكم محكمة النقض فى الموضوع ، وفى هذه الحالة تتبع الاجراءات المقررة فى المحاكمة عن الجريمة التى وقعت.

مادة 46:
مع عدم الاخلال بالأحكام المتقدمة، اذا كان الحكم صادراً حضورياً بعقوبة الاعدام يجب على النيابة العامة ان تعرض القضية على محكمة النقض مشفوعة بمذكرة برأيها فى الحكم وذلك فى الميعاد المبين بالمادة 34  وتحكم المحكمة طبقاً لما هو مقرر فى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 35 والفقرتين الثانية والثالثة من المادة 39.

قرار

رئيس الجمهورية العربية المتحدة
بالقانون رقم 162 لسنة 1958
بشأن حالة الطوارئ وتعديلاته

باسم الامة
رئيس الجمهورية
بعد الاطلاع على الدستور المؤقت 
وعلى المرسوم التشريعى رقم 150 الصادر فى الإقليم السورى بتاريخ 22/6/1949 المتضمن تنظيم الإدارة العرفية.
وعلى القانون رقم 533 لسنة 1954 فى شأن الأحكام العرفية الصادر فى الاقليم المصرى والقوانين المعدلة له:
قرار القانون الآتى 
مادة 1:
يعمل بالقانون المرفق فى شأن حالة الطوارئ.
مادة 2:
يلغى المرسوم التشريعى رقم 150 الصادر فى 22/6/1949 والقانون رقم 533 لسنة 1954 المشار إليهما، وكذلك كل نص يخالف أحكام هذا القانون.
مادة 3:
ينشر هذا القانون فى الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل به فى اقليمى الجمهورية من تاريخ نشره.
صدر برئاسة الجمهورية فى 13 ربيع الأول سنة 1378 هجرية (27 سبتمبر سنة 1958).

قانون بشأن حالة الطوارئ

مادة 1:
يجوز اعلان حالة الطوارئ كلما تعرض الأمن أو النظام العام فى اراضى الجمهورية أو فى منطقة منها للخطر سواء كان ذلك بسبب وقوع الحرب حرب أو قايم حالة تهدد بوقوعها أو حدوث اضطرابات فى الداخل أو كوارث عامة او انتشار وباء.

مادة 2:
يكون اعلان حالى الطوارئ وانهاؤها بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية. ويجب أن يتضمن قرار اعلان حالة الطوارئ ما يأتى:
أولا: بيان الحالة التى أعلنت بسببها.
ثانياً: تحديد امنطقة التى شملها.
ثالثاً: تاريخ بدء سريانها.
ويجب عرض قرار اعلان حالة الطوارئ على مجلس الشعب خلال خمسة عشر يوماً التالية ليقرر ما يراه بشأنه، وإذا كان مجلس الشعب منحلاً يعرض الأمر على المجلس الجديد فى أول اجتماع.
واذا لم يعرض القرار على مجلس الشعب فى الميعاد المشار إليه أو عرض ولم يقره المجلس اعتبرت حالة الطوارئ منتهية.
ولا يجوز مد المدة التى يحددها قرار اعلان حالة الطوارئ إلا بموافقة مجلس الشعب، وتعتبر حالة الطوارئ منتهية من تلقاء نفسها إذا لم تتم هذه الموافقة نهاية المدة.

مادة 3:
لرئيس الجمهورية متى أعلنت حالة الطوارئ أن يتخذ التدابير المناسبة للمحافظة على الأمن والنظام العام وله على وجه الخصوص:
1)	وضع القيود على حرية الأشخاص فى الاجتماع والانتقال والاقامة والمرور فى أماكن أو أوقات معينة والقبض على المشتبه فيهم أو الخطرين على الأمن والنظام العام واعتقالهم والترخيص فى تفتيش الأشخاص والأماكن دون التقيد بأحكام قانون الاجراءات الجنائية.
2)	الأمر بمراقبة الرسائل ايا كان نوعها ومراقبة الصحف والنشرات والمطبوعات والمحررات والرسوم وكافة وسائل التعبير والدعاية والاعلان قبل نشرها وضبطها ومصادرتا وتعطيلها وأغلاق أماكن طبعها، على أن تكون الرقابة على الصحف والمطبوعات ووسائل الإعلام مقصورة على الأمرو تتطلب السلامة العامة أو اغراض الأمن القومى.
3)	تحديد مواعيد فتح المحال العامة واغلاقها وكذلك الأمر باغلاق هذه المحال كلها أو بعضها.
4)	تكليف أى شخص بتأدية أى عمل من الأعمال والاستيلاء على أى منقول أو عقار، ويتبع فى ذلك الأحكام المنصوص عليها فى قانون التعبئة فيما يتعلقبالنظام وتقدير التعويض.
5)	سحب التراخيص بالأسلحة او الزخائر أو المواد القابلة للانفجار أو المفرقعات على اختلاف أنواعها والأمر بتسليمها وضبط واغلاق مخازن الأسلحة.
6)	اخلاء بعض المناطق أو عزلها وتنظيم وسائل النقل وحصر المواصلات وتحديدها بين المناطق المختلفة.
يجوز بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية توسيع دائرة الحقوق المبينة فى الفقرة السابقة، على أن يعرض هذا القرار على مجلس الشعب فى المواعيد وطبقاً للأحكام المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة ويشترط فى الحالات العاجلة التى تتخذ فيها التدابير المشار إليها فى هذه المادة بمقتضى أوامر شفوية أن تقرر كتابة خلا ثمانية أيام.

مادة 2 مكرر:
يبلغ فورا كتابة كل من يقبض عليه أو يعتقل وفقاً للمادة السابقة باساب القبض عليه واعتقاله ويكون له حق الاتصال بمن يرى ابلاغه بما وقع والاستعانة بمحام ويعامل المعتقل معاملة المحبوس احتياطياً.
وللمعتقل ولغيره من ذوى الشأن أن يتظلم من القبض أو الاعتقال إذا انقضى ثلاثون يوماً من تاريخ صدوره دون أن يفرج عنه.
ويكون التظلم بطلب يقدم بدون رسوم إلى محكمة أمن الدولة العليا المشكلة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
وتفصل المحكمة فى التظلم بقرار مسبب خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تقديم التظلم، وذلك بعد سماع أقوال المقبوض عليه أو المعتقل الا تعين الافراج عنه فوراً.
ولوزير الداخلية فى حالة صدور قرار بالافراج أو فى حاةل عدم الفصل فى الموعد المنصوص عليه فى الفقرة السابقة أن يطعن على قرار الافراج خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ صدور القرار أو انقضاء الموعد المشار إليه.
فإذا طعن وزير الداخلية على القرار أحيل الطعن إلى دائرة اخرى خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ الاحالة والا وجب الافراج عن المعتقل فوراً ويكون قرار المحكمة فى هذه الحالة واجب النفاذ.
وفى جميع الأحوال يكون لم رفض تظلمه الحق فى أن يتقدم بتظلم جيد كلما انقضى ثلاثون يوماً من تاريخ رفض التظلم.

مادة 4:
تتولى قوات الأمن أو القوات المسلحة تنفيذ الأوامر الصادرة من رئيس الجمهورية أو من يقوم كمقامه. وإذا تولت القوات المسلحة هذا التنفيذ يكون لضباطها ولضباط الصف ابتداء من الرتبة التى يعينها وزير الحربية سلطة تنظيم المحاضر والمخالات التى تقع لتلك الأوامر.
وعلى كل موظف أو مستخدم عام أن يعاونهم فى دائرة وظيفته أو عمله على القايم بذلك. ويعمل بالمحاضر المنظمة فى اثبات مخلفات هذا القانون الى ان يثبت عكسها.

مادة 5:
مع عدم الاخلال بأية عقوبة أشد تنص عليها القوانين المعمول بها يعاقب كل من يخالف الأوامر الصادرة من رئيس الجمهورية أو من يقوم مقامه بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها فى تلك الأوامر على الا تزيد هذه العقوبة على الأشغال الشاقة المؤقته وعن غرامة قدرها أربعة آلاف جنيها أو أربعون ألف ليرة.
واذا لم تكن الأوامر قد بينت العقوبة على مخالفة أحكامها فيعاقب على مخالفتها بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين جنيهاً أو خمسمائة ليرة سورية أو باحدى هاتين العقوبتين.

مادة 6:
يجوز القبض فى الحال على المخالف للأوامر التى تصدر طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون والجرائم المحددة فى هذه الأوامر.
ويكون للمقبوض عليه أن يتظلم من امر الحبس لمحكمة أمن الدولة المختصة على ان يفصل فى تظلمه خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ التظلم والا تعين الافراج عن المحبوس فوراً.
وللمحكمة المختصة سواء عند نظر التظلم أو أثناء نظر الدعوى أن تصدر قراراً بالافراج المؤقت عن المتهم ويكون قرار المحكمة نافذاً ما لم يطعن عليه وزير الداخلية خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ صدوره وكانت الشبهة المنسوبة إلى المتهم من جرائم أمن الدولة الداخلى أو الخارجى.
وإذا طعن وزير الداخلية على قرار الافراج فى هذه الحالة أحيل الطعن إلى دائرة أخرى خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه على ان يفصل فيه خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ الاحالة والا تعين الافراج عن المتهم فوراً ويكون قرار المحكمة فى هذه الحالة واجب النفاذ.
وفى جميع الاحوال يكون لمن رفض تظلمه أن يتقدم بتظلم جديد كلما انقضى ثلاثون يوماً من تاريخ رفض التظلم.

مادة 7:
تفصل محاكم أمن الدولة الجزئية البدائية والعليا فى الجرائم التى تقع بالمخالفة لأحكام الأوامر التى يصدرها رئيس الجمهورية أو من يقوم مقامه.
وتشكل كل دائرة من دوائر أن الدولة الجزئية بالمحكمة الابتدائية من أحد قضاة المحكمة، وتختص بالفصل فى الجرائم التى يعاقب عليها بالحبس والغرامة أو باحدى هاتين العقوبتين، وتشكل دائرة أمن الدولة العليا بمحكمة الاستئناف من ثلاثة مستشارين، وتختص بالفصل فى الجرائم التى يعاقب عليها بعقوبة الجناية وبالجرائم التى يعينها رئيس الجمهورية أو من يقوم مقامه أيا كانت العقوبة المقررة لها.
ويقوم بمباشرة الدعوى أمام محاكم أمن الدولة عضو من أعضاء النيابة العامة.
ويجوز استثناء لرئيس الجمهورية أن يأمر بتشكيل دائرة أن الدولة الجزئية من قاضى واثنين من ضباط القوات المسلحة رتبة نقيب أو ما يعادلها على الاقل، وبتشكيل دائرة امن الدولة العليا من ثلاثة مستشارين ومن ضابطين من الضباط القادة.

مادة 8:
يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية فى المناطق التى تخضع لنظام قضائى خاص أو بالنسبة لقضايا معينة أن يأمر بتشكيل دوائر أمن الدولة المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة من الضباط وتطبيق المحكمة فى هذه الحالة الاجراءات التى ينص عليها رئيس الجمهورية فى أمر تشكيلها.

مادة 9:
يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أو لمن يقوم مقامه أن يحيل إلى محاكم أمن الدولة الجرائم التى يعاقب عليها القانون العام.

مادة 10:
فيما عدا ما هو منصوص عليه من اجراءات وقواعد فى المواد التالية او فى الاوامر التى يصدرها رئيس الجمهورية تطبق أحكام القوانين المعمول بها على تحقيق القضايا التى تخضع بالفصل فيها محاكم أمن الدولة وإجراءات نظرها والحكم فيها وتنفيذ العقوبات المقضى بها.
ويكون للنيابة العامة عند التحقيق كافة السلطات المخولة لها ولقاضى التحقيق ولغرفة الاتهام (قاضى الاحالة) بمقتضى هذه القوانين.

مادة 11:
لا تقبل الدعوى المدنية امام محاكم امن الدولة.

مادة 12:
لا يجوز الطعن بأى وجه من الوجوه فى الاحكام الصادرة من محاكم أمن الدولة ، ولا تكون هذه الاحكام نهائية الا بعد التصديق عليها من رئيس الجمهورية.

مادة 13:
يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية حفظ الدعوى قبل تقديمها إلى كما يجوز له الامر بالافراج المؤقت عن المتهمين المقبوض عليهم قبل احالة الدعوى الى محكمة امن الدولة.

مادة 14:
يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية عند عرض الحكم عليه أن يخفف العقوبة المحكوم بها أو يبدل بها عقوبة أقل منها. أو أن يلغى كل العقوبات أو بعضها أيا كان نوعها أصلية أو تكميلية أو تبعة. أو أن يوقف تنفيذ العقوبات كلها أو بعضها كما سجوز له الغاء الحكم مع حفظ الدعوى او مع الأمر باعادة المحاكمة امام دائرة أخرى، وفى هذه الحالة الأخيرة يجب أن يكون القرار مسبباً.
فإذا صدر الحكم بعد غعادة المحاكمة قاضياً بالبراءة وجب التصديق عليه فى جميع الأحوال، واذا كان الحكم بالادانة جاز لرئيس الجمهورية تخفيف العقوبة أو وقف تنفيذها أو الغاؤها وفق ما هو مبين فى الفقرة الأولى او الغاء الحكم مع حفظ الدعوى.

مادة 15:
يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية بعد التصديق على الحكم بالادانة أن يلغى الحكم مع حفظ الدعوى أو أن يخفف العقوبة أو أن يوقف تنفيذها وفق ما هو مبين فى المادة السابقة وذلك كله ما لم تكن الجريمة الصادر فيها الحكم جناية قتل عمد أو اشتراك فيها.

مادة 16:
يندب رئيس الجمهورية بقرار منه أحد مستشارى محكمة الاستئناف أو احد المحامين العامين على أن يعاونه عدد كاف من القضاة والموظفين وتكون مهمته التثبت من صحة الاجراءات وفحص تظلمات ذوى الشأن وابداء الرأى. ويودع المستشار أو المحامى العام فى كل جناية مذكرة مسببة برأيه ترفع إلى رئيس الجمهورية قبل التصديق على الحكم.
وفى أحوال الاستعجال يجوز للمستشار أو المحامى العام الاقتصار على تسجيل رأيه كتابة على هامش الحكم.

مادة 17:
لرئيس الجمهورية أن ينيب عنه من يقوم مقامه فى اختصاصاته المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون كلها أو بعضها فى كل أراضى الجمهورية أو فى منطقة أو مناطق معينة منها.

مادة 18:
لا يترتب على تنفيذ هذا القانون الاخلال بما يكون لقائد القوات العسكرية فى حالة الحرب من الحقوق فى منطقة الأعمال العسكرية.

مادة 19:
عند انتهاء حالة الطوارئ تظل محاكم أمن الدولة مختصة بنظر القضايا التى تكون محالة عليها، وتتابع نظرها وفقاً للإجراءات المتبعة أمامها.
أما الجرائم التى لا يكون المتهمون فيها قد قدموا الى المحاكم فتحال الى المحاكم العادية المختصة وتتبع فى شأنها الاجراءات المعمول بها أمامها.

مادة 20:
يسرى حكم الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة على القضايا التى يقرر رئيس الجمهورية إعادة المحاكمة فيها طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
ويبقى لرئيس الجمهورية كافة السلطات المقررة له بموجب القانون المذكور بالنسبة للاحكام التى تكون قد صدرت من محاكم امن الدولة قبل الغاء حالة الطوارئ ولم يتم التصديق عليها والاحكام التى تصدر من هذه المحاكم طبقاً لما تقرره هذه المادة والمادة السابقة.

قانون رقم 105 لسنة 1980
بانشاء محاكم أمن الدولة
وتعديلاته

باسم الشعب
رئيس الجمهورية
قرر مجلس الشعب القانون الآتى نصه وقد اصدرناه:

المادة الأولى
يعمل بالقانون المرفق فى شأن محاكم أمن الدولة

المادة الثانية
يلغى كل حكم يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون.

المادة الثالثة
على وزير العدل تنفيذ هذا القانون ويعمل به اعتباراً من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشره فى الجريدة الرسمية.
يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة، وينف كقانون من قوانينها.
صدر برئاسة الجمهورية فى 5 رجب سنة 1400 (20 مايو سنة 1980).

الباب الأول
تشكيل المحاكم واختصاصها.

مادة 1:
نشأ فى دائرة كل محكمة من محاكم الاستئناف محكمة امن دولة عليا كما تنشأ فى مقر كل محكمة جزئية محكمة أمن دولة جزئية أو أكثر.

مادة 2: تشكل محكمة أمن الدولة العليا من ثلاثة من مستشارى محكمة الاستئناف على أن يكون الرئيس بدرجة رئيس محكمة استئناف.
ويجوز ان يضم الى عضوية هذه المحكمة الى عضوية هذه المحكمة عضوان من ضباط القوات المسلحة القضاة بالقضاء العسكرى برتبة عميد على الاقل ويصدر بتعيينها قرار من رئيس الجمهورية.

مادة 3:
تختص محكمة أمن الدولة العليا دون غيرها بنظر الجنايات المنصوص عليها فى الأبواب (الأول – الثانى – الثانى مكرر - الثالث – الرابع) من الكتاب الثانى فى قانون العقوبات ، والجرائم المنصوص عليها فى القانون رقم 34 لسنة 1972 بشأن جماية الوحدة الوطنية، وفى قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 2 لسنة 1977 بشأن حماية حرية الوطن والمواطن، وفى القانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977 بنظام الاحزاب السياسية المعدل بالقانون رقم 36 لسنة 1979 والجرائم المرتبطة بها. وكذلك الجرائم التى تقع بالمخالفة للمرسوم بقانون رقم 95 الخاص بشئون التموين والمرسون بقانون رقم 163 لسنة 1950 الخاص بالتسعير الجبير وتحديد الارباح أو القرارات المنفذة لها وذلك اذا كانت العقوبة المقررة لهذه الجرائم أشد من الحبس.
وتختص محكمة أمن الدولة العليا المنشأة بدائرة محكمة استئناف القاهرة – فى دائرة أو أكثر – بنظر الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى القسم الأول من الباب الثانى من الكتاب الثانى فى قانون العقوبات دون التقيد بقواعد الاختصاص المنصوص عليها فى المادة 217 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية كما تختص ايضاً بالفصل فيما يقع من هذه الجرائم من الاحداث الذين تزيد سنهم على خمس عشرة سنة وقت ارتكاب الجريمة ويطبق على الحدث عند ارتكابه احدى هذه الجرائم المنصوص احكام القانون رقم 31 لسنة 1974 بشأن الاحداث عدا المواد 25، 27، 28، 29، 30، 38، 40، 52 منه. ويكون للنيابة العامة جميع الاختصاصات المخولة للمراقب الاجتماعى المنصوص عليها فيه.
وترفع الدعوى فى الجنيابات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة السابقة إلى المحكمة مباشرة من النيابة العامة ويفصل فيها على وجه السرعة.
وتختص محكمة أم الدولة الجزئية دون غيرها بنظر الجرائم غير المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة السابقة والتى تقع بالمخالفة للمرسوم بقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1945 والمرسوم بقانون رقم 163 لسنة 1950 المشار إليهما أو القرارات المنفذة لهما، كما تختص دون غيرها بنظر الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى القانون رقم 49 لسنة 1977 بشأن تأجير وبيع الأماكن والعلاقة بين المؤجر والمستأجر.
وتفصل المحكمة فى هذه الدعاوى على وجه السرعة.

مادة 3 مكرراً:
تختص محكمة أمن الدولة العليا دون غيرها بنظر الجنايات المنصوص عليها فى البابين الثانى عشر والثالث عشر من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات وفى القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976 فى شأن توجيه وتنظيم أعمال البناء المعدل بالقانون رقم 30 لسنة 1983 وتفصل المحكمة فى الدعوى على وجه السرعة.

مادة 4:
تنعقد محكمة امن الدولة العليا فى كل مدينة بها محكمة ابتدائية وتشمل دائرة اختصاصها ما تشمله المحكمة الابتدائية.
ويجوز أن تنعقد محكمة أمن الدولة العليا فى أى مكان آخر بقرار يصدر من وزير العدل بناء على طلب رئيس محكمة أمن الدولة العليا.

الباب الثانى
الاجراءات أمام محاكم أمن الدولة

مادة 5:
فسما عدا ما نص عليه فى هذا القانون تتبع الاجراءات والأحكام المقررة بقانون الاجراءات الجنائية والقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 فى شأن حالات واجراءات الطعن اماام محكمة النقض فى المواد الجزئية وقانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية.
ولا يقبل الادعاء المدنى امام محاكم أمن الدولة.

مادة 6:
يقوم باعمال قلم كتاب محكمة أمن الدولة العليا من يندبون بهذا الغرض من قلم كتاب محكمة الاستئناف، كما يقوم باعمال وكتاب محكمة امن الدولة الجزئية من يندبون لهذا الغرض من قلم كتاب النيابة العامة.

الباب الثالث

الاتهام والتحقيق

مادة7: 
تختص النيابة العامة بالاتهام والتحقيق فى الجرائم التى تدخل فى اختصاص محاكم أمن الدولة وتباشر هذه الوظيفة وفقاً للقواعد والاجراءات المنصوص عليها فى قانون الاجراءات الجنائية ما لم ينص على غير ذلك.
ويكون للنيابة العامة – بالاضافة إلى الاختصاصات المقررة لها – سلطات قاضى التحقيق فى تحقيق الجنايات التى تختص بها محكمة أمن الدولة العليا.

مادة 7 مكرر:
استثناء من أحكم المادة السابقة يكون للنيابة العامة فى تحقيق الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى القسم الأول من الباب الثانى من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات – بالاضافة إلى الاختصاصات المقررة لها – سلطات قاضى التحقيق، وسلطة محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة، المنصوص علسها فى المادة 143 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية.
ولا تتقيد النيابة العامة فى مباشرتها ورفع الدعوى فى الجرائم المشار إليها فى الفقرة السابقة بقيد الطلب المنصوص عليه فى المادة 9 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية والمادة 16 من القانون رقم 9 لسنة 1980 بشأن حماية القيم من العيب.
ويكون لمأمور الضبط القضائى اذا توافرت لديه دلائل كافية على اتهام شخص بارتكاب احدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى القسم الأول من الباب الثانى من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات ، أن يتخذ الاجراءات التحفظية المناسبة، وأن يطلب من النيابة خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة على الأكثر أن تأذن له بالقبض على المتهم . وللنيابة العامة فى هذه الحالة ولأمر تستلزمه ضرورة التحقيق وصيانة أمن المجتمع أن تاذن بالقبض على المتهم لمدة لا تجاوز سبعة أيام.
ويجب على مأمور الضبط القضائى ان يسمع أقوال المتهم المقبوض عليه ويرسله إلى النيابة العامة المختصة بعد انتهاء المدة المشار اليها فى الفقرة السابقة.
ويجب على النيابة العامة أن تستجوبه فى ظرف اثنين وسبعين ساعة من عرضه عليها، ثم تأمر بحبسه احتياطياً أو اطلاق سراحه.

الفصل الرابع

الطعن فى الأحكام

مادة 8:
تكون أحكام محكمة أمن الدولة العليا نهائية ولا يجوز الطعن فيها الا بطريق النقض وإعادة النظر.
وتكون أحكام محكمة أمن الدولة الجزئية قابلة للطعن فيها أمام دائرة مختصة بمحكمة الجنح المستأنفة ويجوز الطعن فى الأحكام التى تصدرها هذه الدائرة بالنض وإعادة النظر.

الباب الخامس

أحكام انتقالية

مادة 9:
على المحاكم ان تحيل من تلقاء نفسها ما يوجد لديها من الدعاوى أصبحت من اختصاص محاكم أمن الدولة بمقتضى هذا القانون وذلك بالحالة التى تكون عليها وبدون رسوم.

مادة 10:
لرئيس الجمهورية أو من يفوضه مباشرة السلطات المقررة فى القانون رقم 162 لسنة 1958 بشأن حالة الطوارئ وذلك بالنسبة للاحكام الصادرة من محاكم امن الدولة التى لم يتم التصديق عليها حتى انتهاء حالة الطوارئ.

مادة 11:
يستمر مكتب شئون قضايا أمن الدولة فى مباشرة أعماله فيما يتعلق بالقضايا التى لم يتم التصديق من رئيس الجمورية على الأحكام الصادرة فيها.

مادة 12:
اذا امر رئيس الجمهورية أو من يفوضه باعادة المحاكمة فى أى من الدعاوى المشار اليها فى المادتين السابقتين ، تحال الى المحكمة المختصة طبقاً لأحكام القانون وتسرى فى شأنها الاجراءات المنصوص عليها فيه.

مذكرة ايضاحيه
لمشروع القانون رقم 105
لسنة 1980

اختص الدستور الدائم لجمهورية مصر العربية الصادر فى 11/9/1971 السلطة القضائية بعدة أحكام منها نص المادة 171 التى تقضى بأنه.
ينظم القانون ترتيب محاكم أمن الدولة ويبين اختصاصاتها والشروط الواجب توافرها فيمن يتولون القضاء بها.
وتنفيذاً للنصوص المذكور أصبح من اللازم إنشاء محاكم أمن الدولة الدائمة كجزء من السلطة القضائية.
وتحقيقاً لذلك رئى اعداد مشروع القانون المرافق متضمناً أبواباً خمسة:
الباب الأول: فى تشكيل المحاكم واختصاصاتها.
الباب الثانى: فى الاجراءات أمام محاكم أمن الدولة.
الباب الثالث: فى الاتهام والتحقيق.
الباب الرابع: فى الطعن فى الأحكام.
الباب الخامس: أحكام انتقالية.
الباب الأول
نصت المادة الأولى من المشروع على ان تنشأ فى جائرة كل محكمة من محاكم الاستئناف محكمة أمن دولة عليا أو أكثر كما تنشأ فى مقر كل محكمة جزئية محكمة أمن دولة جزئية أو اكثر.
ونصت المادة الثانية على كيفية تشكيل محكمة أمن الدولة العليا مقررة أن تشكل المحكمة من ثلاثة من مستشارى الاستئناف على أن يكون رئيس الدائرة بدرجة رئيس محكمة استئناف.
وأجازت الفقرة الثانية لرئيس الجمهورية أن يضم إلى عضوية المحكمة من ضباط القوات الملسحة، القضاء باقلضاء العسكرى برتبة عميد على الأقل.
وأسند المشروع فى المادة الثالثة منه إلى محاكم أمن الدولة العليا الاختصاص وحدها بنظر الجنايات المنصوص عليها فى الأبواب الأول والثانىوالثانى مكرر والثالث والرابع من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات، والجنايات المنصوص عليها فى القانون رقم 34 لسنة 1972 بشأن حماية الودة الوطنية والقانون رقم 2 لسنة 1977 والقانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977 بنظام الأحزاب السياسية والجرائم المرتبطة بها، وكذلك الجنايات المنصوص عليها فى المرسوم بقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1945 الخاص بشئون التموين والمرسوم بقانون رقم 163 لسنة 1950 الخاص بالتسعير الجبرى وتحديد الاراح والقرارات المنفذة لها.
كما نصت الفقرة الثانية على بيان اختصاص محكمة أمن الدولة الجزئية فخصتها بالجرائم التى تقع بالمخالفة للمرسوم بقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1945 الخاص بشئون التموين والمرسوم بقانون رقم 163 لسنة 1950 الخاص بالتسعير الجبرى وتحديد الارباح والقرارات المنفذة لها وكذلك الجرائم التى يصدر تحديدها قرار من وزير العدل.
ولما كان الصالح العام يقتضى بالنسبة لهذه الجرائم سرعة الفصل فبيها لما فى تأخير ذلك من عواقب تمتد إلى أجهزة الدولة والأموال العامة لذلك رئى تخويل النيابة سلطة رفع الدعوى فى مواد الجنايات مباشرة على ان يفصل فى جرائم امن الدولة على وجه السرعة.
الباب الثانى
استهدف هذا الباب التقرير باتباع القواعد والاجراءات المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون وفيما عداها يتبع بشان الاجراءات والأحكام المقررة بقانونى الاجراءات الجنائية والمرافعات المدنية والتجارية.
وغنى عن البيان أنه قد روعى تبسيط الاجراءات امام محاكم امن الدولة بهدف تحقيق سرعة الفصل فى الدعاوى الجنائية. لذلك نص على عدم جواز الادعاء المدنى امام هذه المحاكم.
الباب الثالث
انتهى المشروع الى تقرير باسناد الاتهام والتحقيق فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادة الثالثة للنيابة العامة مع منحها لجانب الاختصاصات المقررة لها سلطات قاضى التحقيق فى مواد الجنايات.
الباب الرابع
تعرض هذا الباب لطرق الطعن فى الأحكام الصادرة من محاكم أمن الدولة قضت (المادة 8) على أن تكون احكام محاكم امن الدولة العليا نهائية ولا يجوز الطعن فيها الا بطريق النقض أو إعادة النظر.
أما بالنسبة لأحكام محاكم أمن الدولة الجزئية ، فهى خاضعة لاجراءات الطعن العادية المنصوص عليها فى قانون الاجراءات الجنائية فيما عدا الطعن فى المعارضة اذ نص المشروع من وجوب الفصل فى هذه الدعاوى على وجه السرعة.
الباب الخامس
لما كان الاختصاص ينظر الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادة الثالثة من المشروع قد أصبح من اختصاص محاكم أمن الدولة وحدها.
لذلك أوجبت المادة التاسعة من المشروع على المحاكم أن تحيل من تلقاء نفسها ما يوجد لديها من دعاوى أصبحت من اختصاص محاكم أمن الدولة بمقتضى هذا القانون وذلك بالحالة التى تكون عليها وبدون رسوم.
قرار
رئيس الجمهورية رقم 560
لسنة 1981 
باعلان حالة الطوارئ
رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت:
بعد الاطلاع على المادتين رقم 84 و 148 من الدستور وعلى القانون رقم 162 لسنة 1958 بشأن حالة الطوارئ.
قرر
(المادة الأولى)
تعلن حالة الطوارئ فى جميع أنحاء جمهورية مصر العربية لمدة سنة اعتباراً من الساعة 1600 يوم الثلاثاء الموافق السادس من أكتوبر عام 1981.
المادة الثانية
بنشر هذا القرار فى الجريدة الرسمية.
صدر برئاسة الجمهورية فى 8 ذى الحجة سنة 1401 هـ (6 أكتوبر سنة 1981).

رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت 
دكتور/ صوفى أبو طالب
امر رئيس جمهورية مصر العربيى
(رقم 1) لسنة 1981
باحالة بعض الجرائم
الى محاكم أمن الدولة
طوارئ
رئيس الجمهورية
بعد الاطلاع على الدستور،
وعلى القانون رقم 162 لسنة 1958 بشأن حالة اطوارئ، وعلى قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 560 لسنة 1981 بإعلان حالة الطوارئ.
قرر
المادة الاولى
تحيل النيابة العامة إلى محاكم أمن الدولة طوارئ المشكلة طبقاً لقانون الطوارئ الجرائم الآتية:
أولاً: الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى الأبواب الأول، الثانى والثانى مكرر من الكتاب الثانى وفى المواد 172، 174 ، 175 ، 176 ، 177، 179 من قانون العقوبات.
ثانياً: الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد من 163 إلى 170 من قانون العقوبات بشأن تعطيل المواصلات.
ثالثاً: الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى القانون رقم 394 لسنة 1954 فى شأن الأسلحة والذخائر والقوانين المعدلة له.
رابعاً: الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1914 بشأن التجمهر وفى القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1923 بشان الاجتماعات العامة والمظاهرات وفى القانون رقم 85 لسنة 1949 الخاص بحفظ النظام فى معاهد التعليم والقانون رقم 34 لسنة 1972 بشأن حماية الوطن والمواطن وفى القانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977 بنظام الاحزاب السياسية والقوانين المعدلة له.
خامساً: الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المرسوم بقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1945 الخاص بشئون التموين والمرسوم بقانون رقم 162 لسنة 1950 الخاص بالتسعير الجبرى وتحديد الارباح والقرارات المنفذة لها.
المادة الثانية
إذا كون الفعل الواحد جرائم متعددة أو وقعت عدة جرائم ترتبط بعضها ببعض لغرض واحد وكانت احدى هذه الجرائم داخلة فى اختصاص محاكم أمن الدولة فعلى النيابة العامة تقديم الدعوى برمتها إلى محكمة أمن الدولة طوارئ وتطبق هذه المحاكم المدة 32 من قانون العقوبات.
المادة الثالثة
يطبق هذا الرار على الدعاوى التى لم يتم بعد احالتها الى المحاكم.
المادة الرابعة
ينشر فى الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشره.
رئاسة الجمهورية فى 245 ذى الحجة سنة 1401 (23 أكتوبر سنة 1981).
رئيس الجمهورية
قرار رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية
رقم 562 لسنة 1981
رئيس الجمهورية المؤقتا:
بعد الاطلاع على الدستور.
وعى القانون رقم 162 لسنة 1958 فى شأن حالة الطوارئ.
وعلى قرار رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت رقم 560 لسنة 1981 باعلان حالة الطوارئ.
قرر
المادة الأولى: ينوب نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير الداخلية فى اختصاصات رئيس الجمهورية المنصوص عليها فى المادة الثالثة من القانون رقم 162 لسنة 1958 فى شأن حالة الطوارئ المشار إليه فى جميع أنحاء الجمهورية وبحدد عقوبة مخالفة ما يصدره من قرارات وذلك دون اخلال عقوبة أشد تنص عليها القوانين المعمول بها.
المادة الثانية: ينشر هذا القرار فى الجريدة السمية ويعمل به من تاريخ صدوره.
صدر برئاسة الجمهورية فى 8 ذى الحجة سنة 1401 (6  أكتوبر سنة 1981).
رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت
(دكتور/ صوفى أبو طالب)
قرار رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية
رقم 1 لسنة 1997
بشأن احالة بعض الجرائم المتصلة
بالمصانع الحربية
إلى القضاء العسكرى
رئيس الجمهورية:
بعد الاطلاع على الدستور 
وعلى قانون العقوبات
وعلى القانون رقم 162 لسنة 1958 بشان حالة الطوارئ وعلى قانون الأحكام العسكرية الصادر بالقانون رقم 34 لسنة 1966.
وعلى القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1980 بقضاء محاكم أمن الدولة وعلى القانون رقم 6 لسنة 1984 بانشاء الهيئة القومية للانتاج الحربى.
وعلى قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 56 لسنة 1981 باعلان حالة الطوارئ.
وعلى قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 116 لسنة 1994 بمد حالة الطوارئ.
قرر
المادة الاولى
يختص القضاء العسكرى بالجرائم الآتية متى ارتكبت خلال فترة اعلان حالة الطوارئ.
1)	الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى الأبواب الأول والثانى والثالث والرابع والخامس وكذلك فى المادة 137 مكرر 
(1) من الباب السابع من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات ومن الباب الخامس عشر من الكتاب الثالث من القانون المذكور اذا ارتكب أحد العاملين فى المصانع الحربية وارتكبت ضده.
2)	جميع الجرائم التى تقع على منشآت أو آلات أو معدات أو مهمات المصانع الحربية أو على أموالها أو المواد الآلية التى تستخدمها أو على وثاقها أو اسرارها او اى شئ من متعلقاتها.
المادة الثانية
تحال من القضاء العسكرى جميع جرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة التى لم ترفع بشأنها دعاوى قبل العمل بهذا القرار.
المادة الثالثة
ينشر هذا القرار فى الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به من اليوم الثانى لتاريخ صدوره برئاسة الجمهورية فى 21 شعبان سنة 1417هـ الموافق أول يناير سنة 1997.
حسنى مبارك
قرار رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية
رقم 38 لسنة 1997
بمد حالة الطوارئ
رئيس الجمهورية:
بعد الاطلاع على الدستور.
وعلى قانون حالة الطوارئ الصادر بالقانون رقم 162 لسنة 1958.
وعلى قرار رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت رقم 560 لسنة 1981 باعلان حالة الطوارئ.
وعلى قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 116 لسنة 1994 بمد حالة الطوارئ.
قرر
المادة الأولى
تمد حالة الطوارئ المعلنة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت برقم 560 لسنة 1981 المشار إليه لمدة ثلاث سنوات اعتباراً من تاريخ انتهاء مدة المد السابقة الصادر بها قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 116 لسنة 1994 المشار اليه.
المادة الثانية
يعمل باحكام هذا القرار بعد موافقة مجلس الشعب.
المادة الثالثة
ينشر هذا القرار فى الجريدة الرسمية.
صدر برئاسة الجمهورية فى 12 شوال سنة 1417 هـ.
(الموافق 20 فبراير سنة 1997)
حسنى مبارك
قرار وزير العدل رقم 1270 لسنة 1972
باختصاصات نيابة امن الدولة العليا
وزير العدل:
بعد الاطلاع على القرار الصادر بتاريخ 8 من مارس سنة 1953 بانشاء نيابة أمن الدولة العليا والجرائم التى تختص بتحقيقها والتصرف فيها، وعلى القرارات اللاحقة بتعديل اختصاصاتها وعلى كتاب النائب العام رقم 260 المؤرخ فى 5 من نوفمبر سنة 1972.
قــرر
المادة الأولى : تختص نيابة امن الدولة العليا الملحقة بمكتب النائب العام بالتصرف فيما يقع فى كافة انحاء جمهورية مصر العربية من الجرائم الآتية:
1)	الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى الأبواب الأول والثانى والثانى مكرر والثالث والحادى عشر والرابع عشر من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات.
2)	الجنايات التى يصدر بها أو باحالتها إلى محاكم امن الدولة العليا امر من رئيس الجمهورية طبقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 162 لسنة 1958 المعدل بالقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1972 بشأن حالة الطوارئ.
3)	الجرائم التى تقع بواسطة الصحف أو غيرها من طرق النشر اذا كان المجنى عليه موظفاً عاماً أو شخصاً ذا صفة نيابية عامة أو مكلفاً بخدمة عامة.
4)	الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 124 ، 124أ، 124ب، 124ج، 374 مكرر ، 375 من قانون العقوبات.
5)	الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى القانون رقم 506 لسنة 1955 بمقاطعة اسرائيل.
6)	الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1914 بشأن التجمهر.
7)	الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1923 المعدل بالمرسوم بقانون 28 لسنة 1929 بتقرير الأحكام الخاصة بالاجتماعات العامة وبالمظاهرات فى الطرق العمومية.
8)	الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى القانون رقم 85 لسنة 1949 بشأن حفظ النظم فى معاهد التعليم.
9)	الجرائم المنصوص عليه فى القانون رقم 34 لسنة 1972 بشأن حماية الواحدة الوطنية.
10)	الجرائم المرتبطة بالجرائم المتقدم ذكرها.
المادة الثانية: تتولى نيابة أمن الدولة تحقيق ما يقع من هذه الجرائم بدائرة محافظتى القاهرة والجيرزة ويجوز لها تحقيق ما يقع منها فى الجهات الأخرى وعلى اعضاء النيابة فى هذه الجهات تحقيق هذه الجرائم فى دوائر اختصاصهم مع اخطار نيابة امن الدولة العليا فور ابلاغهم بها.
المادة الثالثة: للنائب العام أن يستثنى مما تختص نيابة أمن الدولة العليا بالتحقيق أو التصرف به بعض الجنايات اتى يصدر بها أو باحالتها الى محاكم امن الدولة العليا امر من رئيس الجمهورية وذلك اذا دعت مصلحة العمل الى استمرار اختصاص نيابات الاموال العامة أو النيابات العادية بالتحقيق والتصرف فيها – وهذا دون الاخلال باعتبارها من جرائم امن الدولة.
المادة الرابعة: يصدر النائب العام القرارات والتعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا القرار ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره بالجريدة الرسمية القاهرة فى 13 من نوفمبر سنة 1972.
وزير العدل
محمد سلامة

----------


## السائلة

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## anashayfak

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
بجد شغل عالي جدا ومميز .
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.

----------


## بنوتة مصرية

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## محمدمحمودكامل

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## tawfekfawzy

بجد بارك الله فيكى يا دكتوره مجهود فوق الرائع و ننتظر المزيد

----------


## العدل أساس الملك0

[rainbow] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنا سعيد جدا لمشاركتى فى المنتدى ده لأنى حقيقى وجدته زاخر بالعديد من الكنوز القانونية
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
[/rainbow]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شكرا للطرح وتم تثبيت الموضوع*

----------


## أبوماضى2020

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . . 
موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## دكتور قانون دولى

جزاكى الله خيرا

----------


## حسن على

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## دكتورة وفاء

مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى
جزاكى الله خيرا

----------

